# What is your favorite dog breed?



## retriever crazy

I love retrievers !!!!!!!
I have twne is a golden named Lilly and the other is a black lab named Flip.
They're the bestest friends anyone could have.


----------



## 8

I love labs, hence my name. I have 2 black labs. I think dachshunds are hysterical though. My friend has 2 of them and the crack me up every time I go down to her house. They are just so cuddly, they will lay right on their backs in your arms and let you pet their bellies.


----------



## retriever crazy

they are really nice dogs


----------



## snowbird

I like golden retrievers! Our dog is a mutt! German shepherd mix. We think the mix is a yellow lab. He is the best dog in the world!


----------



## Bips

I dont have one, but I love Pommeranians. They are pretty much little balls of fur. I think I may have to buy one in a few years when Im ready for another dog. One of my neighbours has one, about 9 months old, and she is so cute!


----------



## MissCrissy

Poms are yippy ankle biters. I knew someone with a Pomeranian once and the dog was annoying. Very cute, though. 

I grew up with German Shepherds, so I guess that's my favorite dog breed. I like Puggles too. They are so cute.


----------



## luvmylabsami

*I Love Labs*

love labs....we are getting a St. Bernard next. My husband has always wanted one. I think all dogs are cute. I am just a dog lover! See a furry friend it is just to hard to not want to pet.

We have Sami, she is a lab and such a great, smart dog!

Amy


----------



## Bugzzz

It's tough to pin point a favorite, they're all great, at least the ones I have and have had in the past. Now I have 4 total, my 2 JRT are extra hyper-I can't even get them to sit because they just wiggle so much. My Great Dane is very sweet, he thinks he's a lap dog. I just got a Golden/Eskimo mix puppy and he has a very calm temperment so far. I had a yellow Lab and he was great too! I'd love to have one of each larger breed, but who has the room for that!


----------



## retriever crazy

i used to have two american eskimos dog who were brothers named Ben and Fritz.we had to put them down about three years ago. they were my first dogs.


----------



## Bugzzz

How were the temperaments of the Eskimo dogs and how big were they?


----------



## retriever crazy

Fritz was aggressive to people and he bit my brother and grandma.Ben was really friendly but he had hip problems.i thought it would be easier on both of them if i put them down at the same. ( yea earsier on them, harder on me )
they were nice size, like up to my knee. good size , not to little and not too big. they were pure bred but with no papers. we were stuiped to buy them because the people we bought them from wanted to droun them and the puppies were hand shy. i think thats why Fritz was the way he was. we should have known they would be aggressive. but im glad we got Ben and Fritz out of there.we put them down when they were about 4. miss them every day.


----------



## NewfCrazy

I like lots of different breeds of dogs. The ones I like the most are mostly big breeds like the newfs, but I also like pugs and sharpeis and bull terriers.


----------



## retriever crazy

i love big dogs, but im starting to get a thing for little dogs too...lol


----------



## Ricky's-Mom

I love any and all dogs but I prefer rescued mutts because it makes me feel like I'm doing a good thing. I have only gotten bigger dogs for myself, probably because my stepmom always had yappy little dogs and I was jealous that she treated them better than she did me.


----------



## Whirling Dervish

I like sweet, friendly dogs under 30 pounds (easier to bathe .

I like all breeds, really. They all have their own personalities, breed to breed, and within those categories they are all different. Mostly that seems to depend on the human they own.

My dog was a Japanese Chin, and I adored the daylights out of my Porky. He was just so wholly good and nice that I want a bumper sticker that says, "What Would Porky Do?"


----------



## Benji

Growing up we raised and sold bulldogs (they were mostly brindle). Mine was "Dusty". Interestingly my sister would later raise and sell chihuahuas - just little kiper snacks for the bulldogs I'm thinking.  

Making a choice of favorite is tough because I've had read healer, beagle, lab, mutt, pomeranian, chihuahua (a gift from my sister), more mutts and schnauzer.

I loved them all - except for the chihuahua.  

I actually named this long haired chihuahua T.J. (The Jerk) - she sould go outside and find bugs - eat them and then deposit the remains in the house. She would never listen and only did what she wanted - man, she was just like a cat.


----------



## retriever crazy

Benji said:


> Growing up we raised and sold bulldogs (they were mostly brindle). Mine was "Dusty". Interestingly my sister would later raise and sell chihuahuas - just little kiper snacks for the bulldogs I'm thinking.
> 
> Making a choice of favorite is tough because I've had read healer, beagle, lab, mutt, pomeranian, chihuahua (a gift from my sister), more mutts and schnauzer.
> 
> I loved them all - except for the chihuahua.
> 
> I actually named this long haired chihuahua T.J. (The Jerk) - she sould go outside and find bugs - eat them and then deposit the remains in the house. She would never listen and only did what she wanted - man, she was just like a cat.




hehe...lol....


----------



## GSD lover

I think all Chihuahuas think they are cats. My mom has a little one names Rocky, who I love to death, she got it for a wedding gift when her and my stepdad got married. But, when my husband and I still lived with her and still had our 3 cats there, Rocky would follow them eveywhere, play with them instead of my dogs and basically do everything the cats would do.


----------



## Benji

Yeah, and that shiver thing they do - man are chihuahuas manipulative.

And most people think dogs are stupid.


----------



## spanieldude

i love springer spaniels, they are so cute.


----------



## Trish

I really like the bigger dogs. Don't really favor the small breeds, although I have had some years ago.

My favorite breeds would be Chow Chow, German Shepard, Huskies and Rottweilers.


----------



## tnlh

*favorite breed?*

My favorite breed is maltese,..I think,....since they all tend to win my heart,....we have a "wonderful" perfect little maltese,.&..a long coated b/w chihuahua,...& boy is she ever HONERY!!!,...She picks on my maltese all the time,....I am seriously considering adding one more puppy to our family before I stop,...& thats either a pom,...(hubbys favorite) or else a papillon,...I have to say that from what I know of these 2 breeds,...I am leaning more towards the pom,....if I could just find the "right" one,...the one that picks me/us,..My husband won't even look at them,..mainly because he is as much of a "softie" as I am ,..& he doesn't want anyone to know it,....lol,..If anyone has any suggestions,...or personal experience, with either of these 2 breeds,...please feel free to share,.ok?Thanks so much,....tnlh


----------



## tnlh

Poms are SO adorable!!!! I am seriously considering adding one more "baby" to our family,.....& I think a pom would be the best choice,...for us,...but its a big decision,...& requires alot of deep thought,.....They tend to be one of my most favorites,....I am going to keep cking into it,...& also the different colors too,....tnlh


----------



## Riley's mom

Hi....this is my 1st time on this message board.

Proud mom to Riley-Yorkie and Daisy-Minature Schnauzer


----------



## Ditzy Dane

I have 4 Great Danes and a Whippet.
The Whippet run the house, The danes just do as they're told.


----------



## bigdawgs

Ditzy Dane said:


> I have 4 Great Danes and a Whippet.
> The Whippet run the house, The danes just do as they're told.


I have a dane. She is a velcro dog. if I were to say she was as dumb as a post, my husband would say the post was smarter.. But we love her even with all her pecadillos. We are also owned and operated by a bloodhound/dane mix, a St Bernard, a basset hound and a terrier mix. Guess it is obvious I love the big ones. but I have to say, our next dog will be another beagle, they really are my favorite.


----------



## Mastiffmom

Hi all, I'm new here . 

I love ALL dogs.......Family and friends have a wide assortment of breeds, and they are all sweet. But as you can see by my name I am a "Mastiffmom". We have 2 English Mastiffs and also a Chocolate Lab. Mastiffs are my fav. breed, but our Lab is a doll too. Hubby used to hunt, so a Lab was the choice for him.....Though the OEM's can sniff out a morsal of food from a mile away and knock everything in their path over to get to it . But then they fall asleep and shake the house with their snoring! It doesn't get any better than that LOL!


----------



## eley

MASTIFFS!!!!!...I used to have a Spanish mastiff, and right now I have a Fila, big dogs rule!!


----------



## bo_dog

Of all the dogs in the world I love my dog Bo!He is a Lab/Golden mix


----------



## muddy

*Puggles*

I have 2 beautiful, lovable, yet handful puppy Puggles.
1 male, Buddle Boy, about 4 months and 1 girl, Baby Girl, about 4 months, so sweet. Also my best good girl, Angel, 9 years old, Lab, Coonhound mix.
Does anyone else have Puggles?
Thanks, Mary


----------



## sheltieluver4

*Shelties Shelties Shelties!!!!*

I love shelties they are so cute and i dont know how to say it really I cant find anything wrong with them well except that they are long hair and shed but mostly every dog does so....... i LOVE my shelties they are always wanting to go that extra mile to please you


----------



## iamcool1109

My favorite are probably border collies, praszky krysarziks, aussies, and shelties. praskzkies are usually bad-tempered, but they are oh so cute!!!! i myself own an english bulldogge and a yorkie, because i don't have the time (or endurance) to care for a herding breed.


----------



## ThxForNothing

My favorite breeds tend to change. The top two always remain the same, though.

1. German Shepherd Dog
2. American Pit Bull Terrier
3. Doberman Pinscher
4. Border Collie
5. Australian Shepherd

And of corse, mutts. I love em all.


----------



## kellymac

My little Border collie/Aussie mix named Daisy is my absolute favorite. She has such a personality. I love the sneakiness of the Border Collie that's in her. I always wanted a cattle dog and so did my boyfriend. So I found her in the paper at 9 weeks old and went and got her. I wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## choochoo2005

MALTESE ROCK! actually every breed rox!


----------



## Kathy

*favorite breed*

I loveee mini schnauzers and Maltese!  
Kathy


----------



## OwnedBySix

Greyhounds, greyhounds and more greyhounds! By far my favorite and I vow to always have at least 2 (4 now). Next 'new' breed will hopefully be a well-bred Irish Wolfhound. I really like all sighthounds and would also like to add a whippet and deerhound to the group sometime in my lifetime.


----------



## LuvnMalinois

Well I love Malinois! I think if people knew about the breed and that the breed was more well known, I think people might have them on their list instead of GSD's. Then again I could be wrong. Malinois in my opinion are the best!


----------



## Amanda21

i LOVE dogs, it's hard for me to pick a breed that i LOVE! LOL but it's so far like this

Great Danes
Rottis
Am. Staff Terrier
Papillons
Dobermans
Pit bulls
Basset hounds
Bloodhounds
Coonhounds
Greyhounds
Goldens
St. bernards
rough collies
Newfoundlands

Etc Etc the list could go on and on and on! LOL


----------



## dogluver101

I love all dogs but if I could own one it would be a mastiff or a purebred basset hound. I have a dachund/basset mix but I would love to have a purebred.
I also love odd breeds.


----------



## 4-Her

my favorite dogs are belgian shepherds...i love them so much!


----------



## yooper_at_heart

I absolutely adore chihuahuas they are such affectionate, loyal dogs. He bonded to me from the begining and I can't go anywhere without him behind me which is great because I didn't have much of a bond with out cocker spaniel. He's also fond of my parents but not as much as me. He gives and demands attention and I love nothing more then to have him lay in my lap and just chill there. Although I am just as fond of springer spaniels. My friend has one Cookie.Quite the big teddy bear..Great temprament very affectionate and iintelegent.


----------



## kelkat

If I had to pick a purebred, I'd say Corgi. But I'm a dawg lover plan and simple. Most all of my dogs have been rescued from the pound or the side of the road. And dawgs seem to know that you've saved them so they tend to be extra friendly.


----------



## Ragmop53

I love all dogs, I'm a dog nut! I have had springers, bassetts, corgi's, mix breeds. Thats about it.
My daughter just pick up her puggle puppy Sug, she's a cutie!

Take care Ragmop53


----------



## tirluc

after having/working w/ just about ever well known breed and some not so common i have been QUITE bitten by the Border Collie bug.....they will be the only ones for me from now on....everything else is just to low key......

any other big BC fans out there?


----------



## Alpha

Hmm. I've fallen for the Beauceron, but the Doberman has always been one of my faves as well.


----------



## TinyStar

My favorite breed is the basset hound. They look so floppy


----------



## alundy

I love mutts, they are so unique.

However for purebred dogs I like the swiss mountain dogs - Entlebucher Mountain Dog and Greater Swiss Mountain Dog.


----------



## juls

Ragmop53 said:


> I love all dogs, I'm a dog nut! I have had springers, bassetts, corgi's, mix breeds. Thats about it.
> My daughter just pick up her puggle puppy Sug, she's a cutie!
> 
> Take care Ragmop53


I just got a pug/beagle mix too (and I'm also from Indiana). She is absolutely adorable and really smart- picks up on training very quickly. 
Normally I am a fan of bigger dogs (golden retrievers, labs) but I am going to be moving into an apartment and puggles are supposed to do really well in them.


----------



## tiffsdoggiedelights

*My favorite Breed*

I love my "DOXIES". I wouldn't have anything else. They are sweet, lovable and clown around to capture your attention. They are really good bed buddies too. Easy to travel with as well since we camp.

Tiff


----------



## sheltieluver

I love all dogs, but my fave is shelties! I had two shelties and it was the first time I ever owned a sheltie. They are beautiful, smart, loyal, fun, etc. My shelties were so easy to train and as their trait indicates, very loyal and eager to please their owner. Couldn't ask for a better dog, IMO.


----------



## krystallovespitbulls

My favorite breed are pitbulls!!!!


----------



## TinyStar

I've really yet to find a dog breed I don't like, to be honest.


----------



## tpurser

I love Huskies!


----------



## TheWriteKind

I have a golden retriever and a Great Pyrenees. I love them both but for very different reasons. My retriever was so quick to train and learns everything super fast...the Pyrenees, not so fast. But, she's gorgeous, I love the way she looks (she's a badger face) and I love her temperment, even if she can be a little agressive, it's only towards people she doesn't know approaching her 'herd' (read: my kids).


----------



## Boxermom4

I love any dog, any animal. They are all wonderful, however some fourteen years ago we were bit by the Boxer bug Now, were still addicted


----------



## harleysneak

Although I don't have one and would love to get one, my favorite dog is a bulldog. I just wish I had the money right now to have one!


----------



## sbarber77

I'm a lab lover. I have two chocolates and I breed them. That would be my favorite large breed.

For small breeds I like ****zus (sp?). I would never own one but that would be my favorite of the smaller breeds.

I don't need small dogs. My labs think they are lap dogs.


----------



## Gate06

*All dogs*

Golden retrievers are exceptional. I tend to lean towards the Mastiff Breeds, but the true love of my life is a litte black scottish terrier mix named Jack. The most responsive and loving little guy I have ever known.


----------



## cav2

my favourites are cavaliers (as i have 2), pugs and British Bulldogs!


----------



## midnightbluemamma

i love all dogs but my all time favorite has beed pit bulls all sahpes and colors, i guess i have always been drown to them, even though my mom thinks im nuts LOL


----------



## all4thedogs

My all time favorite breed is Great Danes, nothing even comes close


----------



## ky_lvs_labs

i love labs and english springer spaniels


----------



## Dulce

ALL Bully Breeds. Danes, ALL Mastiffs.


----------



## Ogongjoy

Love all kinds of dogs but must say yorkies are my favorite!!! So affectionate! and loyal!!!


----------



## Goldenretrieverlover

almost all  pitbulls,goldens,labs,huskies,rotties,cockers,springers,dachshund,ect. but mostly pitbulls


----------



## ivy_williams

well i love all dogs if i had to choose it would be a dobby,min pin or boxer


----------



## kodas_mom

*fav breeds*

Most of my life I've had poodles. They are so smart and cuddly and will do anything for you. I have a lab cross now and anything with a lab in it is a wonderfuldog.


----------



## rmangers22

I Love Cockapoos!


----------



## abs

Obviously biased, but American Eskimos (eskies) are great!

That said, I actually like all breeds....each have amazing qualities (and sometimes faults).

Ever wonder if your dog recognizes their own breed? I can't tell with Abs...she fearlessly greets every dog she passes by.


----------



## mydogiszoe

the cutest thing i ever saw was a maltise with loge white hair to the ground and the tips of its fur were died purple.


----------



## mblovesdogs

I had an Eskie years ago - he was a lot of fun, though he did love to bark and if I had it to do over again, I would have had a personal trainer to help me learn to control it better. But he was sweet, a very fast runner and gorgeous. Mine was a Standard size - much bigger than most that you see at about 40lbs. The funniest thing about him was that we would give him a treat before leaving him in his kennel and he would never eat it until we arrived back home. He had to reward himself.


----------



## LuckyDogz

I love poodles I grew up with poodles now we have two standard poodles and seven mini poodles cuz they are good they loves play and long walk and sleep on the couch lol


----------



## mrbingley

kodas_mom said:


> Most of my life I've had poodles. They are so smart and cuddly and will do anything for you. I have a lab cross now and anything with a lab in it is a wonderfuldog.





LuckyDogz said:


> I love poodles I grew up with poodles now we have two standard poodles and seven mini poodles cuz they are good they loves play and long walk and sleep on the couch lol


Yeah!!! Poodle lovers! I never thought of myself as a poodle person until I got a toy poodle last year. My view on the breed has changed completely. Not only are they loveable and loyal, the are extremely intelligent. I hope to eventually get a standard poodle.


----------



## chawie78

Poms are GREAT! We have 3 and wouldn't have anything else. They are easy to train and love to please.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

Chihuahua Lover Is In The House!!!


----------



## blackrose

Oh, favorite breed....that's hard! 

Mastiffs! Any kind: English, Neapolitan, French....yep, gotta love 'em!
Pitties
Bulldogs (English, French, American)
Boxers
Rotties
Malamutes
Akitas
Boston Terriers

lol Basically almost all of the working group, and some of the hunting breeds. Mainly Bassests, Ibizan Hounds, Pharoah Hounds, and Basenjis. Can't forget the Labs either. 
But the dogs listed are the ones I really go ga-ga over. lol


----------



## mistee06

I have a list because i cant choose just one (its made up of my boyfriend and I's favourites)

1. Staffordshire Bull Terriers
2. American Pit Bull Terriers
3. American Staffordshire Terriers
4. Any RESCUED Bully Breed/Mix 
5. Wolf Hybrids
6. Malamutes
7. Any dog that has been abused and still looks at people with loving eyes

Im also in love with some But not all Rottis...


----------



## JadeRyanKelly526

I really like German Shepherds. I've never owned one though, I just think they are really pretty. of course there are a ton of Shepherd mixes in the shelters I've really liked though as well. 

I did like Chihuhuas but they are a bit yappy for my taste. lol. 

It's hard to have a favorite breed. I enjoy so many.


----------



## kreynolds

We have 2 dogs a boarder collie and a papillon. We love both of them. Our b/c is getting up in age and can't really play or get on the bed anymore. Our pap sleeps with us under the covers.


----------



## dogsgalore

I dont have a favorite, I have 3 different breeds I love rottweilers and I have one of those, she is my first to raise as a pup I have a 3yr old American Bulldog and a shih/tzu mix, I think the next big dog I get when one of my 3 passes will be another American Bulldog, no other dog could replace CHopper and his personailty but they are good dogs.. so for me its a toss up rotts or am.bulls


----------



## sobreeze

*bostons and great pyrs.*

i am the mom of 8 great dog kids i love almost all breeds i have my best friend sherman a westie poodle mix what a great little boy 2 great pyrs what great dogs they do a great job taking care of farm a foster child sheltie not my favorite but shes old and cant help her short comings a old hound mix that i love dearly and then we come to the bostons one is a 1 year old boston mix looks like a small boxer very smart dog makes me laugh alot he is a stand up comic should have is own show well maybe he does with me and then i have the 2 boston babies 4 mo. 3 mo. olds what fun i am having raising these pups they have been on for about a hour and the batteries just ran down they will recharge and be ready for more fun soon i love all my dog kids so i think brred just dont mean a thing its how much you love your dog kids


----------



## Kerri6398

My favorite breed is the weimaraner!!!! I dont think I would get any other kind. I heard they were the most hyper, crazy dogs. Get one from a good breeder and they are not that at all!!! Such a great companion!


----------



## Ace Of Hearts

*I love Them!!!!*

My absolute favorite dog in the entire world, would have to be Irish Wolfhound! They are the tallest dogs in the world, and it makes them so unique. they are gr8 dogs! their companionship is forever bonding as well as their spirit to a family.  
weimaraners r just as cool though. It is so fun to say their names! 
I love all dogs, but those two are at the top of my list!
But the worst would have to be the ugly Bedlington Terrier! They are more of a lamb than they are a dog! (respectfully- i'm very blunt at times!)
No offence to those who have them, but i don't favor them at all.


----------



## Safiar2

i love any type of dogs but my favorite is a beagle (the beagle can smell the best).all my friends say that their dog's love me i don't mean to sound mean or anything but all dog's love me.If u put me on your buddy list we we will talking about dog's forever


----------



## Safiar2

i love any type of dogs but my favorite is a beagle (the beagle can smell the best).all my friends say that their dog's love me I don't mean to sound mean or anything but all dog's love me.If u put me on your buddy list we we will talking about dog's forever


----------



## Safiar2

<P>i love any type of dogs but my favorite is a beagle (the beagle can smell the best).all my friends say that their dog's love me i don't mean to sound mean or anything but all dog's love me.If u put me on your buddy list we we will talking about dog's forever


----------



## Joesmom

I have a Chihuahua, but I love Boxers & German Shepards! And I love the name Lilly. It's one of my daughter's name.


----------



## DARK_BEAGLE

retriever crazy said:


> I love retrievers !!!!!!!
> I have twne is a golden named Lilly and the other is a black lab named Flip.
> They're the bestest friends anyone could have.


I love beagles! Im getting one tomorrow! i don't know why I like them but I do!


----------



## cheyenne

*Love...........*

i totaly dig retrivers.....mostly Golden Retrivers.....and i love terriers.....................plus i have to say i like spaniels cause i have one..............she is a cocker spaniel named Lola.....I adore huskies and i love shepherds   the only dog breed i hate is Irish Wolfhounds Please privet message me....cheyenne




PS....Love dogs? Go to www.loveyourdog.com:)


----------



## partiyorkielove

I love yorkies, and i just got two parti yorkies for pets and breeding. This is halo (left) and mojo(right). I just fell in love with this coloration of yorkies.


----------



## Texas_Flower

I like labs too. I think my dog may actually have some in her but I think she mostly Austrailian Cattle Dog. She's a mut. But really I love all DOG.


----------



## Keno's Mom

Growing up we had small dogs; beagle, sheltie, cairn terrier, mixed manchester terrier. My husband had labs, lab mixes.

We have a rescued labrador now. I love her (she's on the small end of the breed scale - 60-65 lbs - 4 yrs old). 

So my fav would be the labbys  My next favs are whippets/greyhounds, cairn terriers, pubs, and boston terriers.

I don't like dogs bigger then me (like over 100 lbs)


----------



## workingdog

We have 3 pits and a pom right now. We plan on getting one more dog next summer and i can't make up my mind. I love the GSD and chow but wouldn't mind getting another pom. My pom is great. He was easy to house break, he's not a yapper but lets us know if some one is here.


----------



## biffsup

All dogs need a great home. I love most all dogs.
Favs would be:
Shelties: loyal, smart and funny. 
Poodles: Smart, clowns and full of good attitude. 
Good ol' Muts: Tend to live longer and tend to have fewer health issues.
Norwegian Forest Cat: The dog lovers cat. Easy to train, do the same tricks a dog can do. 
Least favs:
Cocker spainiel: Hard to train, dumb but cute. Maybe just retarded! Not trying to be mean. But I have only ever met one that impressed me.


----------



## lawlady

Ah, there are many breeds that fascinate me, but my absolute favorite is the Jack Russell Terrier...which is why i have one! They are not hyper, they are energetic. Very intelligent. Loving. And love hanging around with people.


----------



## Weebles

Silky terriers!! They are the perfect size (10lbs) to be a lap dog, but they have so much personality and energy that you can really play with them. Also, they're not as yippy or bitey as other small breeds.


----------



## RonE

"*what is your favorite breed of dog "*

The next one. 

Just as I would love to visit every country (okay, I could skip a few) I would like to experience every kind of dog. I won't do either, of course, but I can try.

Any NFL football fans out there? When the spring draft comes around in a few months, every coach and general manager in the country will say the same thing: They will be looking for the best available player and not looking for a particular position.

That's how I am with dogs. When I'm looking, I'm not looking for a lab or a Plott Hound or a Guatemalan Gazehound. I'm looking for the best dog available.

Besides, when you believe you've already had the greatest lab in the world, for example, it makes sense to try another breed and avoid the comparisons.


----------



## Chloef_2799

I love all animals. My favorite animals are horses and dogs come in very VERY close second. If I may say so, my favorite dog, would be my current one, Chloe. She is a toy poodle maltese mix. My puppy Sadie is a cocker spaniel mix and she is a cutie too. 
My #1 favorite breed would be coonhounds, but I also like maltese, German Shepherds, norfolk and norwich terriers and border terriers. Pointers are also great dogs and Irish setters are BEAUTIFUL dogs that I love. I am also partial to dobermans, rotties, bull terriers and french bulldogs.


----------



## hisgirl

I love them all, but if I had to pick just one, my next dog would be a Burmese Mountain dog, pictured in my avatar.


----------



## SkyDreamer777

I love Chihuahuas and Yorkies. I have two Chihuahuas now


----------



## starry15

American Eskimo. I was always a golden fan untill we got star.


----------



## Rio's Kabam

German Shepherds


----------



## Macky

I absolutely love Boston Terriers. I had one for 16 years and he was the best dog ever. I now have an English Springer Spaniel who is "mommy's boy". He sticks to me like glue. He is the most affectionate dog I've ever met. I also love German Shepards. Actually like most everyone else...I love them all.


----------



## Elijah

It would have to be Corgis-either Pembrokes or Cardigans. Marvelous pets, loving and very intelligent, non-aggressive and just love to eat and play (frap). And they come with or without tails!!


----------



## 3212

I have only gotten dogs from shelters so I've only had mixes, but if I was to try and rescue a pure bred my favorites are Bull Terriers, Pit bulls, and Saint Bernards...but I pretty much love all dogs...it's hard to choose! 









Isn't it just the cutest thing????


----------



## tommyjin

jindo for sure


----------



## RopingBarrels

Hands down it's boxers for me. I found out about the breed when I was in the 8th grade and have adored them since...it's been 7 years or so. I want one SOOO bad. I like big dogs though, I love them all. My favorites after the boxer are the big, sleek haired ones though-Dobe's, Great Danes, Stafford's, etc.


----------



## DOBERMAN_07

Uhhhh Dobies?


----------



## DoggieLover

Realize they're not a breed but my vote is for puggles, hands down!  My little guy is so sweet and loves to play and give me kisses. He's still a puppy so we're working on housetraining and basic commands and he is learning so quickly! 

I also love goldens and labs and hope to have one of each eventually when I have a bigger place with a fenced yard. I think beagles, chihuahuas, and JRTs are adorable as well!


----------



## GSDmama

I'll go with the best dog ever IMO... German Shepherd! I love my GSD, he is so intelligent for being just a little pup.


----------



## OC_Spirit

Its a tie between the Siberian HUsky and the Caucasian Ovcharka


----------



## Curbside Prophet

OC_Spirit said:


> the Caucasian Ovcharka


I've heard these dogs can be extremely protective. Do you know this to be true? Have you met many?


----------



## iluvdoxies

I luv minature doxies.....I agree with you they are cute and funny in their own way. Have four and they are so luvable and cute. They are so great with kids....gotta luv them!


----------



## Cassiepeia

Neapolitan Mastiff  Although I'm not a fan of overly short, fat or excessively wrinkled ones. I like a happy medium between houndish & typey (other Mastino lovers will hopefully understand what I mean).

Cass.


----------



## OC_Spirit

Curbside Prophet said:


> I've heard these dogs can be extremely protective. Do you know this to be true? Have you met many?


Considering they are bred to protect livestock from predators and would-be thieves, yes this is very true  Sadly there are a few kennels here in North America who are breeding down the Caucasian Ovcharka and its ""cousins"" (ex, Central Asian Ovcharka, Tibetan Mastiff, Sharplaninec, and other LGDs) to be a lot more mellow and less protective which I dont agree with one bit! The breed needs its protectiveness to do the job it was created and intended for. What is the purpose of having a huge dog that barely bats an eye as a pack of wolves tear into the herd of sheep, or worse yet, turns tail and runs????

I have met various Livestock Guarding Breeds and a couple COs. I hope to meet many more though before getting mine which is difficult to say the least considering there arent many around here.


----------



## German Shepherd Lover

I think there is only one kind of real dog. A dog that is agile, a dog that is protective, a dog that is loyal, a dog that is beautiful, a dog that will be your absolutely best friend and never let you down. Your right, it's a German Shepherd. All of the rest of the dogs are just pets but a German Shepherd is an absolute friend.


----------



## Wimble Woof

In no particular order...
I cant decide between these 2.
Rotties and Cockers....
If I knew I wasnt leaving the house im in right now for many years I would get a great dane or a Newf.
So those are my 4 favs.



German Shepherd Lover said:


> I think there is only one kind of real dog. A dog that is agile, a dog that is protective, a dog that is loyal, a dog that is beautiful, a dog that will be your absolutely best friend and never let you down. Your right, it's a German Shepherd. All of the rest of the dogs are just pets but a German Shepherd is an absolute friend.


LOL, GSD's all seem to think Im yummy for some reason    I wont have one of them EVER LOL.


----------



## 3212

Other than the Bull Terrier and APBT I am a big fan of Setters. I think my favorite would have to be the English Setter.


----------



## lovemygreys

I'm gonna have to say my favorite breed are retired racing greyhounds 

I also love most of the sighthounds...there aren't many that I wouldn't want to own. High on my favorite list are whippets, borzoi, scottish deerhounds and ibizan.

Non-sighthounds...hmm....I like malanois, bloodhounds, bassetts and plotts  If I were to have an itty bitty dog, probably a papillon, italian greyhound or boston terrier.


----------



## 3212

Now that I think about it....if I chould chose to have ANY purebred I would most definitely choose the Old English Sheepdog. They are one of the cutest, sweetest dogs! I used to love the light brown and white ones, but I read on AKC.org that they are frowned upon.


----------



## frogguruami

I absolutely LOVE Great Danes. We simply do not have the room for one though. Catahoulas are my next fav. We have one of those!!!!


----------



## Elijah

Corgis-Pembroke or Cardigan. Next in line would be a Great Pyrenese and Weimaraner.


----------



## StopSnitching(OHC)

i dont have a favorite breed, there are just some breed's i hate.

retriever's - They are just little cuddle whimp's, if someone puts a gun to your head the dog will run away pretty fast.

lab's-one color dog's are ugly

pitbull's-ugliest breed of dog, ever


----------



## Nagem

StopSnitching(OHC) said:


> retriever's - They are just little cuddle whimp's, if someone puts a gun to your head the dog will run away pretty fast.


I think that depends on the individual dog and their relationship to the human in question, not the breed.


----------



## goaltending

*I would have to say a boxer.*

I just got one this year. He is so friendly and loveable.


----------



## OC_Spirit

Caucasian Ovcharka


----------



## birddoglover1

dou know much about setters?


----------



## sillylilykitty

I have never owned a dog but have always wanted one. But I worked for a dog breeder and went to dog shows with her. At one show 3 years ago I saw a Great Dane and fell in LOVE!!! They are soooo beautiful and HUGE!! everyone says they are giant lap dogs. I also like Chinese Shar Peis, english springer spaniels and ggerman shorthaired pointers  


by the way, can anyone tell me the pros and cons of Great Danes??


----------



## pam36

retriever crazy said:


> I love retrievers !!!!!!!
> I have twne is a golden named Lilly and the other is a black lab named Flip.
> They're the bestest friends anyone could have.


I Love The Dalmation's


----------



## paws4prayer

I grew up with labs and golden retrievers and always favored them. But since bringing Jonah, our English Setter, into the family three years ago, I've been converted! 

Laverack-type English Setters (vs. the field setters) have the beautiful, soft temperament of Goldens, but a really strong play drive and tremendous energy. In general, I find setters are not nearly as "eager to please" as Goldens are due to their independent streak, but with training and time, he's mellowed into the sweetest, most playful (and comical) companion ever.

What can I say? He had me at hello...


----------



## mscar22

i have 5 favourites. 

1.kelpie
2. cattle dog, english setter, german shorthaired pointer, irish setter.


----------



## compaq__

I like my labradoodle. Great for allergy sufferers. No shedding


----------



## ScareCrow

I've always loved Golden Retrievers but that is what I was raised around. I love all dogs as long as I know they are friendly


----------



## Jaylie

I love all of the dogs used for guide work, for the same reason that they're used for guidework! The mainly used ones are labs, goldens and shepherds, but can sometimes be a very mellow aussie, border collie, or one of those sort. One that I like that ISN'T a guiding dog, is the beagle. And then I also LOVE Springer Spaniels. I have grown up with them, and we used to have one that was everyone's DREAM dog. My parents trusted her to watch over us little kids, while we were playing outside. She would actually keep us from wandering outside of our yard! We had her for fourteen years, from the time that she was a puppy. With old age, she got sick from multiple problems, and she was deaf, and she was going blind. We had to put her down.


----------



## Gracie Doodle

I particularly fond of German Shepherds and jack Russell's. Mutt's are cool too, they seem to have the best temperments


----------



## poodleholic

I love so many, but above all favorite is the Standard Poodle. I have two. Next, is the Doberman.


----------



## janie

POODLES !POODLES! POODLES!


----------



## sheltiemom

Shelties, Aussies, and Border Collies are my favorites. I also like Huskies and Samoyeds based on looks, but I don't have any experience with either of those.


----------



## Gracie Doodle

I'm a jack russell kind of girl. They are so smart they have their own, approved group of toys

http://www.heavenforpets.com/products.aspx?mls=GSCY&pn=1&st=jack russell&pc?


----------



## luvntzus

For me it's the Shih Tzu!  There's no other breed that's as cute (love those Ewok faces and the rainbow of colors they come in). They're small enough to sit on your lap and carry around, but also sturdy. They don't shed, they're great watchdogs, friendly to other people and animals, calm, quiet, independent enough to not always be under my feet, but still a snugglebug and best friend.


----------



## PureBred1

*Border*

I would have to say Border Collie, out of my five- I have just one Border. She's just the best, so funny when it comes to the others, always herding them and keeping them together...It's adorable to watch...

I would have to say Border Collie, out of my five- I have just one Border. She's just the best, so funny when it comes to the others, always herding them and keeping them together...It's adorable to watch...


I loce Beagle's too, something about them, they have the best voice (annoying at times), but great all the same!


----------



## LoveMyYuffie

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Dobermans for me. Something about just absolutely captures me. I love them!!!! I really like Labs too<3 Great family dogs!! I really really, like Border Collies too. But Doberman's really top them all off

Woops, forgot the German Shepherd.. *duh* How could I forget them?


----------



## pam36

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I Love The Dalmation I Have One Finailly 
Pam


----------



## alexnpeteysmom

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love chihuahuas! I don't know why - they just appeal to me, with their funny little faces, and those big eyes, and that saucy attitude.

Second to chis, I would choose German Shepherds. I grew up around them and love them very much. I've never met a GSD that I didn't love.  In fact, if it weren't for my boys now, I would consider adopting a GSD. But Petey is dog aggressive to big dogs, and Alex follows Petey's lead, so obviously that doesn't work out right now.


----------



## Amitiel

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

any dog - just get out of the way, I will talk to them all & most, even the unfriendly ones, will respond kindly - leave the cats somewhere else - just bring the dogs


----------



## very_vizsla

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

vizslas are my favorite, hence the name.. my favorite close second are the am staffs. my mom has 2 & they are the sweetest, most even tempered dogs that i know. that breed really gets a bad rap..


----------



## anndi39

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I once owned a cocker spaniel and a siberian husky but I have owned standard poodles most of my life..... I really love them and hope to always have one as part of my doggy tribe. Right now I only have two dogs, a standard poodle and a standard poodle/golden retriever mix... love them both and really love no dog hair in the house. The standard poodle is so loyal, obedient, athletic and incredibly smart.


----------



## MrsPooch86

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have a top 7 list of my favorite dogs.

1. Siberian Husky
2. German Shepherd
3. Labs
4. Great Danes
5. Rotties
6. Dobermans
7. Pitt Bulls


Ya know the more I look at this list. It kinda makes me sound like I own a junk yard or something cause I like all the big and tough dogs  lol.


----------



## Sluggodog

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Big dogs for us. But still love them all. Never met a dog I didn't like.

1) Rottweilers 
2) Bernese Mountain dogs 
3) St. Bernard or Newfoundland (never had one - but will - maybe rescue)
4) Mastiff (never had one - but will - likely English)


----------



## onyxdaily

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Labs have always been my favorite, but now that I also have a saint bernard and a hound, I will say that those breeds are also my favorite, lol.


----------



## 3saintbernards

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have 3 Saints, they are my #1 breed, next would be bernese mountain dog, and then boston terriers!!


----------



## Channing

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Bichion Frise Are The Bomb!!!


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Chinese Crested ( hairless and powderpuff), Yorkies, Maltese, and Bichon!


----------



## Dutchie

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have a bluetick coonhound named Jake. I will always have a bluetick they are so lovable and content snuggling watching tv. (Also a great midnight snack buddy).  I know I'm saying this because I'm his mom but he's sooooo hansome. I also like the fact that in my area they are not that common. So when people come to ask me what he is I can tell them all about him. My other favorite would be a dutch shepherd, I don't have one but will one day (hopefully soon). I have done tons of research and like what I read. I want to be a k-9 handler when I finish with school so the dutchie seems like a dog I would like to work with. Will be working this summer at the state police training facility this summer!!!!


----------



## Laurelin

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



lovemygreys said:


> I'm gonna have to say my favorite breed are retired racing greyhounds
> 
> I also love most of the sighthounds...there aren't many that I wouldn't want to own. High on my favorite list are whippets, borzoi, scottish deerhounds and ibizan.
> 
> Non-sighthounds...hmm....I like malanois, bloodhounds, bassetts and plotts  If I were to have an itty bitty dog, probably a papillon, italian greyhound or boston terrier.


You have great taste. 

Ibizans are my favorite breed. Paps are a close second. Love any of the sighthounds really.


----------



## jscears

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

English Cocker Spaniels
Especially Black/White Roan!!


----------



## lostnola

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

does it have legs, a tail, ears and a floppy tonge; is it a dog? well then i love it! rescue dogs rock!!!!!!


----------



## linda

*Re: favorite breed*

pekingese i love the breed


----------



## linda

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

the pekingese of course


----------



## Jen D

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I would have to say American bulldogs, I think they are so funny and I have two. I had a Lab for over 15yrs and she was such a great dog. The more I write I have to say I love all dogs, owners I sometimes have a problem with.


----------



## vizslamomma

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My neighbor who does daycare has an American Eskimo. She's 3 years old, and very protective of the children in the home. While inside she pretty much ignores the kids, but perks up if she hears one crying. It looks like she wants to help. She's just the sweetest little thing. 

I like the pointer breeds. GSH, Weimaraner, Vizsla- pretty much all. Weimers are a little cRaZy though...I had one,


----------



## mark3274

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

shetland sheepdog and american eskimo spitz.. what would be really cool is some esklands yup sheltie and eskie babies.


----------



## suzyfountaine

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Well, I have to say there are four breeds that I LOVE. They all tie in my heart...1. German Shepards, 2. Shetland Sheep Dogs, 3. Golden Retrievers, 4. any Lab. They are all the best dogs ever!


----------



## alidee

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

irish setters.we have two old girls eilish and brenna.weve just rescued 2 cross terrier puppies though who are now part of the family.


----------



## Mayhem

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have to say any dog that is taller than your ankles is the way forward!! I have a siberian husky X lab and she is funny looking but in my eyes just gorgeous!! I also have a black lab ( a dog I never thought I would want) and she too is beautiful. She's black in colour and has really pointy features- meant to be pure bred but I'm not so sure... not that I care she's lovely!!
Other than that I have to say retrievers are probably my favourite!


----------



## ChowChowNima

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Chow Chows!!! My Chow is sooooo wonderful! She's 11 and so sweet! They have bad raps and I'm here to say she's shown nothing but love & loyalty!


----------



## y2jae21

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

german dogs!!! - rottweilers, boxers, doberman pinschers, GSDs


----------



## scottyhmk

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I LOVE pomeranians. They are just too too too too adorabaly cute! I know some can be agressive, but that's the owners fault for treating them like queen(or king  ) I like retrievers, collies, and cocker spanials. Well I love all animals though


----------



## sweetardnas1885

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love the Siberian Husky. They have such personality and they are simply beautiful. I love their mischevious ways. Next would be the dachshund. Then the German shepherd.


----------



## Renoman

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



OC_Spirit said:


> Its a tie between the Siberian HUsky and the Caucasian Ovcharka


The Caucasian Ovcharka is a breed that I am extremely interested in. I have never been able to speak to someone who actually owned one. What can you tell me about the breed? Are they as protective as I've read? What are the pros and cons of having one? 

I've had mixed breeds and pure breds at one time or another during my lifetime. For the past 10 years I've had German Shepherds. They are the best breed. They are smart (sometimes too smart), they are sensitive (hate being reprimanded - 'please don't yell at me mom!' 'I really didn't mean it ', very loveable - who can resist a 100 pound lap dog? But, when push comes to shove and I need backup - I would not want any other dog but a German Shepherd!


----------



## LittleFr0g

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

For me it's Pugs, hands down. I used to hate toy breeds, and I'm still not a big fan of most of them, but I met two Pugs when I supervised a doggy daycare a year and a half ago, and I've been Pugged ever since! It's impossible to accurately describe their amazing personalities, but they are amazing little dogs! Truly a big dog in a little dog's body!


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

All sighthounds with the exception of Basenjis.  Especially greys.


----------



## katebeswick

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I absolutely love rottweilers! I just think they are so beautiful and since I don't like being home alone, I like a protector dog. Actually, when my husband and I originally got our German Shepherd, they told us that she was a Shepherd/Rottie mix. She's not but we wouldn't have her any other way!


----------



## chewbecca

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

American Pit bull Terrier.
Or basically any pit bull type. Such love bugs.
I couldn't trust a breed more with my children than I would trust a pit bull.
I just absolutely adore them!


----------



## pup_at_heart

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Probably for me, toy poodles, keeshonds, and Dalmations. 

Poms and Huskies (I think) are the most attractive dogs but from experience don't have the best dispositions.


----------



## ♥Forest♥

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



Bugzzz said:


> It's tough to pin point a favorite, they're all great, at least the ones I have and have had in the past. Now I have 4 total, my 2 JRT are extra hyper-I can't even get them to sit because they just wiggle so much. My Great Dane is very sweet, he thinks he's a lap dog. I just got a Golden/Eskimo mix puppy and he has a very calm temperment so far. I had a yellow Lab and he was great too! I'd love to have one of each larger breed, but who has the room for that!


i agree there are too many dog breeds to choose one fav. i luv our german shepherd mix tho shes so smart honestly she crawls


----------



## Mdawn

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love all dogs. However, I prefer larger dogs over the small breeds. Dan, my Basset is the smallest dog I've ever had. I also have a Black Lab and a English Mastiff. The kind of dog I hope to get next is a Siberian Husky.


----------



## BeagleJason

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

If the name hasn't given it away already, I love Beagles.


----------



## allieg

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I'd have to say beagles are my favorite but I also like golden retrievers.


----------



## Durbkat

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I like golden retreviers and shih tzu's. I like goldens but they are to big and active for me. When I would baby sit this one kid they had a golden and at night it would just lay its head on my lap and let me pet it. I really liked it but it sure did have a slobbery ball, they had me take care of the dog by feeding it and letting it out (they had a electric fence).

But I like shih tzu's alittle more because of there size and just how cudley they are! Plus you can easily carry it versus a huge golden. lol


----------



## Senbo-Okami

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Hmm... My Favorite Used to be German Shepards. I /LOVED/ them with all my heart, but surprisingly enough a new breed has moved into my heart. lol 

I recently got a Catahoula and he's taken over my heart so~ ^-^;;


----------



## naoki

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Any Molossers, especially English Mastiff, Bullmastiff, Dogue de Bordeaux and Tosa. I'd love to own one of them (or all of them?) one day. I want a Tosa! 

-n


----------



## mrsd211

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Before last September, I would have said a big, goofy mutt. But, last Sep. I got my 1st Yorkie, a month ago I got my 2nd one... I'm gonna have to go with Yorkshire Terriers.


----------



## Jen D

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



mrsd211 said:


> Before last September, I would have said a big, goofy mutt. But, last Sep. I got my 1st Yorkie, a month ago I got my 2nd one... I'm gonna have to go with Yorkshire Terriers.


Those little dog make me laugh, I had one that use to help me dig holes to plant things. My husband use to wonder why I would plant thing where I did and I just lied and said I thought it looked good there, never said the dog picked the spot. They think they are Mastiffs, I am working with one now that is the boss of the house and I think I am more care full with that little dog then any of he others I have worked with.


----------



## rsculady

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have always been very partial to Siberian Huskys even when I was a kid so that is pretty much all I have owned(rescues) with the occassional Heinz 57 Mutt thrown in but now we have our rescued Golden and I am absolutely in love with her temperment and goofiness and Durbkat, I hear ya' on the slobber ball. LOL! We call her Slobby Slobberson a lot of the time.


----------



## Durbkat

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I know, you toss a dry ball and it comes by like it landed in the river. lol


----------



## darlin

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have to say my favorite dog is a boxer. I've owned them for 25 yrs. I've only owned males so i don't know about females. My boxers have been walkers for babies and surrogates for kittens abandoned twice on my doorstep. they play hard but will stop when i say done, and they know how to play with people (harder with the boys softer with the girls or little children) I will always have a boxer in my house.


----------



## Durbkat

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My aunt had a boxer and it always jumped up and put its paws on my shoulders. lol 
But it died from throat cancer, go figure since her and my uncle are chain smokers.


----------



## TomN

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

We'll I'm kind of partial to German Shorthaired Pointers, but that's because I have two.  

[URL=http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w161/birdshooter/100_0468.jpg][/URL]


----------



## ksobba

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Dobermans! My dad always had dobermans so I grew up with them. I love em! I really like dogs that people of scared of. I feel safer when I have a "scary" dog around, I know they'll protect me.


----------



## gizmobaby

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love a lot of dogs...but I fancy..

Papillons
Yorkies
Keeshonds
Pomeranian
Spitz
Labradors
Collies
Westies
Maltese
German Sheperds

and..a lot more..but can't think of much right now XD

Dogs are just too cute! <3


----------



## beaglesarethebestdogs311

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Beagles! You can tell because of me username. They are sweet, loving, loyal, and obedient. I love Beagles!!!


----------



## TheChinClique

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I adore pug-nosed dogs. I'm currently owned by a Bulldog (Tank) and a Japanese Chin (Henry). I couldn't possibly pick a favorite out of the two of them. They're both so wonderful and have awesome qualities. I like that Henry is small. I like that Tank is lazy. I like that Henry is a lapdog. I like that Tank devours his dinner in no-time flat. I like that they're both friendly with everyone and I specially love that they're my babies. For my next dog I'd LOVE to get a Frenchie. They're awesome! 

So my top three would probably be Japanese Chin, Bulldog, French Bulldog...in no specific order.

The only non-pug nosed breed I really, really like is the Great Pyrenees. The ones I've met have been like big teddy bears!


----------



## pekesmom

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Pekingese, absolutely. I had a rescue peke for 7 years, she was about 6 years when we got her, and we had to put her down last Nov. In Jan. we got a white peke puppy who is 8 months old now. My DH and I are 60 so having this peke baby gives us a lot of joy......Pekesmom


----------



## Shell&Jas

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

How can anyone possibly choose just 1. A few that we may tend to lean towards are...
Rottweilers, Beagles, Bernese Mountain Dogs, Staffys, Siberian Huskies, Golden Retrievers, Great Danes, Dobermans. 
There are sooooo many more, but i'd be here forever if i listed them.


----------



## JohnLovesDogs

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love all dogs and respect all breeds. but i have to say rottweilers and boxers will always hold a place in my heart. rottweilers because of their loyalty, presence and beauty and boxers because of thier daftness and playfulness!


----------



## RenaRose

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I think I've posted this before but anyway......

1) Borzoi
2) Saluki
3) Silken windhound
4) Afghan hound


----------



## Boston T

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

gotta choose Boston Terriers, smart, good companions, great apartment dogs and are great with attracting the ladies


----------



## MNLassieDream

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Im a newbie here but my favorite breed of all is Shelties. I have had 2 in the past and in 2 weeks our new girl will be ready to come home. They are high maintence and protect a little too much when they bark when a door bell rings on the TV  but they are such good companions especially with children. 

Ive had a lot of diffrent breeds in the past (Min Pin, Lopsided Apso ,Spaniels, Chihuahuas) they were all good dogs and had their own qualities but I was sold on my first sheltie 14 yrs ago.


----------



## jatt559

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Golden retriever
Siberian Husky
Pomeranian
Great Dane
German Shepherd


----------



## PomeranianCrazy

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Pomeranian
Lab
German Shepherd
Siberian Husky
Border Collie (i want one)


----------



## J1966

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

We have 3 pugs, a Brussels Griffon, and an English Bulldog... all female... all VERY affectionate...We've been so fortuate! ... the pugs (who are 5, 11, and 12 years old) are very mild mannered, and love attention. They were very active as puppies, but have become lap doggies in their old age!... The Brussels is a little timid and hangs around mom/dad alot... loves to be touched. And then there is the bulldog! -- she loves to be touched too and will push the others out of the way for a back or belly rub!... but I'll be honest, I've never heard such a mean growl when she thinks someone is coming in the house and isn't suppose too! ... it is most certainly HER house!....

All are wonderful! Wouldn't trade them in for the world!

If someone would want an "Inside" dog (they are certainly NOT outside dogs) and would want a wonderful temprament --- I would bet that the pug's personality would be just the ticket! ...all of our girls have been really good with other people/children...


----------



## pup_at_heart

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My favorites are Keeshonds, Poms, Pugs, Pekes, toy Poodles, shih-tzus, and Goldens. I also think Rotties are very cute!!


----------



## Ella'sMom

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love labs - had to give mine up about a month ago and I miss him like crazy. They are great dogs.


----------



## Puppy_love_122

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love Rotties!!! they are definitely "my breed" I also like Great Danes, German Shepherds, APBT's and Greyhounds...basically any bully or giant breed


----------



## Mad4Dogs

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

*I love POODLES! I have a black, 2yr old, female named Sadie. She means the world to me!! She loves car rides and long walks in the afternoon and spends time with her Mom which is me !! She also love the beach.   *


----------



## rusty

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love Yorkshire Terriers.


----------



## digits mama

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Mutts are my favorite......Cairn terriers because they so dangon cute.....Mastiffs are soooo regal......pitbulls cause they need more understanding.....pekingese cause my "siblings" are pekes....and everyone who has posted pics of thier animals here. All of our babies are my favorites!


----------



## *goldenretrievergal*

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love all dogs but my favorite breeds are:
Golden Retrivers (I own one now)
Bichon Frise(I own one now)
Saint Bernard(Used to have one)
Newfoundland (Want to have one)
=]


----------



## fausto

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I am all about border collies. they are soo smart and crave your approval. Mine was very easy to train! she is probably 80%border collie and 20% black lab, it is easy to tell she is predominantly border collie.


----------



## ChrissyBz

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Mayan Hunting Dogs are my favorite breed. (another way of saying potlicker or heinz 57). Every one is fascinated with my dog Cassie when I have her in the restaurant and wants to know what breed she is and Mayan Hunting Dog sounds so much more exotic and rare. She is a very special dog. 

Every one knows what I mean, the one who comes along once in a lifetime and touches your heart. I love all the animals in our family but she's the best dog in the whole world! 
My next Favourite breed at the moment is JRT I had never liked them until my Mom got one because our Neighbor had a dream that the female she was going to keep from a litter of 3 was really meant to be my Mom's dog. She was so right. She makes us all laugh every single day. I don't know what we'd do with out her. 
I guess my favourite breed is whatever we currently have, so that includes Labs and Rotties too.


----------



## ShihtzuBeauty

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Ahh I haven't met a furry face yet that I didn't love. I have a passion for ShihTzus ofcourse and St.Bernards. Really any of the giant breeds.


----------



## Jen D

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have had many different breeds and now have American Bulldogs but the next one who knows I just love them all. There is just one breed that I can say I would never have in this house because I have never met one I liked but if one came up in trouble I would help it or train it from a distance of course!


----------



## PackLeader

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have had both labs and golden retrievers. In my opinion they are almost equal in my books, but we currently have a GR so I'm leaning towards them right now.


----------



## Shannonp73432

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I'm a Austrailian Cattle Dog and Miniature Schnauzer fan!


----------



## Crazy for Collies

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I am in love with all collies (hence my name), but I have to say my favorite breed of dog is the Border Collie. We have a 2 1/2 year old female named Angel, and one of our good friends raises them! One of her males, Riggs, got 2nd place in the world nationals in Scotland!!!!!


----------



## ShihBuddhaTzu

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love Shih Tzu. My Buddha goes with me everywhere I go except work.
I also like all other breeds.
Doberman Pinschers are neat, I also like Whippets, Pomeranians, Weimarieners, Viszla, French Bulldogs, pOOdles, Shiba Inu, Lhasa Apso, Welsh Corgis, German Shepherds, Pugs, Polish Sheepdogs, Huskies, Daschund


----------



## Barhund Canine

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Rots are my favorite, I love the big powerful breeds. All dogs are great though. I have a rot mix, a lab mix, and a Scotty at the moment. All were adopted too.


----------



## pomsmom53

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love all dogs but my favorites are poms.. I have 3 poms thats where my user name comes from, but i also have a lasa, a terrier, and a Rotti. 4 of my furry kids are rescues. I just can't say no... i do need to learn. LOL


----------



## cassiesmom

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have lots of favorites! I love Papillons because they are small and joyful. I love the Borzoi because they are from Russia and so are my ancestors on my dad's side. I love huskies because they're fluffy. I love PBGVs because I learned about them on the Westchester dog show and they are just cute!


----------



## ACDLuvr

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Australian Cattle Dogs...WooHoo!! I'll never own another breed, I currently have 3 and have been owned by 7 to date, and if you count the ACD/Husky mix, she'd make 8!!!


----------



## Gauge23

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have always loved big dogs...rottweilers and labs are a couple of my faves.


----------



## freki

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I've always been a fan of the arctic breeds. Our very first dog when I was growing up was a Samoyed and he was such a kids dog!

Nowadays I'm more into huskies, malamutes, or akitas. Although, if my Kenya was a pure breed I would list her...I think she's the most amazing dog ever


----------



## ALYNN

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Akitas : )

I wish my place was bigger and I could've gotten 2 akitas instead of one. I'll just have to add to my pack in a few years...maybe add a Malamute...GSD...or Boxer. I'm definitely a big dog person.


----------



## Inga

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I just can't believe everyone of you didn't say Rottweilers. LOL I was glad to see there are quite a few of you on here that do love Rottweilers and also several that may not ever want to own one, but are willing to judge the individual dogs actions not the breed for the actions of a few misguided dogs. Thanks for that!


----------



## Kiira

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I've never actually owned any other dogs besides the one I have right now. But some beautiful breeds I like are rottweilers, Rhodesian Ridgebacks, and pit bulls. When I'm older I wanna get a rottweiler and train it to be a really good dog. 
I know some of you might be thinking "YOU THINK PIT BULLS ARE BEAUTIFUL!?" but I really do like the way pit bulls look. I wanna get a pit bull at some time in my life also and train it to be a wonderful dog.  Can't wait till I'm old enough to buy my own house and get some big dogs.


----------



## ALYNN

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I knew I was leaving one out...ROTTWEILERS! Haha. They are such powerful dogs...the few rotties I've met were very goofy dogs...love that. 

And as for judgement of certain breeds...I understand what you mean. Right now my little guy gets all the attention in the world because he resembles a teddy bear, but I'm worried that in a few months when he's full-grown people won't want to approach him. I've already encountered a few ignorant and very generalized comments about the breed and he's not even 6 months. Maybe someone can give me some advice - for those of you with larger dogs that have "reputations" of being aggressive, how do you keep your dog well-socialized with people/children after the cute puppy stage?


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Bearded Collie, Sheepdog, Tibetan Terrier, Maltese. Notice a shaggy trend here??


----------



## Inga

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



ALYNN said:


> I knew I was leaving one out...ROTTWEILERS! Haha. They are such powerful dogs...the few rotties I've met were very goofy dogs...love that.
> 
> And as for judgement of certain breeds...I understand what you mean. Right now my little guy gets all the attention in the world because he resembles a teddy bear, but I'm worried that in a few months when he's full-grown people won't want to approach him. I've already encountered a few ignorant and very generalized comments about the breed and he's not even 6 months. Maybe someone can give me some advice - for those of you with larger dogs that have "reputations" of being aggressive, how do you keep your dog well-socialized with people/children after the cute puppy stage?


Spend the time training, even foolish people can generally recognize a well trained dog. Even of the "Killer Breeds" It is the saddest realization for both you and your dog when people start seeing it as the Killer they have read about and not the worlds cutest puppy it was just days, weeks earlier. That does happen. Socialize at pet stores where there are more dog lovers to start with. Get a TDI on your dog or a Canine Good Citizen. Tell everyone. Practice Practice Practice. LOL When you own a "Killer" It must be on it's best behavior at all times. Fair or not, it is true. We are not allowed any bad days. Then everyone would say... "See, I knew it was a Killer." I won't allow that to happen to any of my dogs. It is especially hard in the beginning when I take in rescues with aggression issues. I practice on friends that know and trust my judgment before doing any public work.


----------



## tsorcus

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My mutt of course - mutts are the nicest and usually not as spoilt as the pedigreess!


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Who you calling spoiled??!!!


----------



## Ony'sMom

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Boston Terriers. They are big dogs in small bodies, so they're great if you have an apartment or a small home (as I usually have). They're extremely loyal and affectionate, playful like there's no tomorrow (have you ever heard of a BT500?), good with kids, love to meet new people so they're extremely friendly. They're just great all around dogs!


----------



## Mdawn

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I think that I've answered this before but...
I love English Mastiff's (obviously  ), Danes. Giant breeds in general.
I like the look of Siberian Huskies and would like to have one but there are other breeds that I like better right now.
I have a Labrador Retriever and I love him, but don't know if I would want another in the future. My Lab is nuts.
I like Australian Sheppard's. I had one as a child and loved her to pieces. She was the best dog ever!
Again, obviously, I like Basset Hounds...their ears are adorable. Dan is part Basset but his ears aren't quite as long a full Basset. 
I like pit bulls though I don't really have any experience with them. I got a minor bite from one as a child, but I blame that on the owner and not the dog. The owner was abusive to the dog and the dog ended up being aggressive (go figure)  
For small breeds, right now I'm liking Boston Terriers. I have only met a few, but they were awesome.
Let's just make it simple and say that I like all dogs; otherwise I'll just keep going on and on...


----------



## doglover100

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

German Sheppards and border collies


----------



## Daisyluv

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love Yorkies.


----------



## Laurelin

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



Mdawn said:


> I think that I've answered this before but...
> I love English Mastiff's (obviously  ), Danes. Giant breeds in general.
> I like the look of Siberian Huskies and would like to have one but there are other breeds that I like better right now.
> I have a Labrador Retriever and I love him, but don't know if I would want another in the future. My Lab is nuts.
> I like Australian Sheppard's. I had one as a child and loved her to pieces. She was the best dog ever!
> Again, obviously, I like Basset Hounds...their ears are adorable. Dan is part Basset but his ears aren't quite as long a full Basset.
> I like pit bulls though I don't really have any experience with them. I got a minor bite from one as a child, but I blame that on the owner and not the dog. The owner was abusive to the dog and the dog ended up being aggressive (go figure)
> For small breeds, right now I'm liking Boston Terriers. I have only met a few, but they were awesome.
> Let's just make it simple and say that I like all dogs; otherwise I'll just keep going on and on...


Haha, you sound like me. I'll take one of each please. 

I'd have to say my favorites are papillons still (Phalenes included).

can't remember if I've answere this before.


----------



## ChillisMom

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I'd have to say Pit Bulls, so friendly and if you ask them to do something they put everything they have into it!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Hmmm...this is a tough one; 

I guess I will have to say Australian Shepards are up there, along with Irish Setters...

I also really love Golden Retrievers...


----------



## Moose's Mom

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Boxers and more Boxers. LOVE the breed. Intelligent, family friendly and eager to please. Plus, they are the dog world's nanny. They are crazy about their human children and won't let any harm come to them.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



tsorcus said:


> My mutt of course - mutts are the nicest and usually not as spoilt as the pedigreess!


Heh, that doesn't even really make sense. Breed doesn't have anything to do with how spoiled a dog becomes .

Anyhow, my vote goes to the APBTs and then Dobies. Alaskan Malamutes are right up there as well.

...yeah I might have already answered this too. I can't really remember.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



tsorcus said:


> My mutt of course - mutts are the nicest and usually not as spoilt as the pedigreess!



Hmmmm...now that's a generalization if I ever saw one!!! I have actually only had TWO purebred dogs as of yet...a Pom, and a GSP...My family has had other purebreds, but those are the only two breeds I have owned; my others have been 100% mutt! Lol!!! And they have been just as spoilt as any other purebred I have owned...


----------



## dobiecrazy

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

As you can tell by my username I love Dobies. They have always been my favorite with Great Danes coming in a close second.

In reality, I really like any dog that is HUGE!


----------



## War

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have a few favorite breeds of dogs (Not listed in order)
German Shepherd
Doberman Pinscher
Rottweiler
Shiloh Shepherd
Labrador Retriever
I never really liked labs untill I got my lab mixed so yea Labs are on my list too now 
I like other breeds as well but the ones I mentioned above I have a soft spot for them hehe


----------



## lovemygreys

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



tsorcus said:


> My mutt of course - *mutts are the nicest and usually not as spoilt as the pedigreess!*


that makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Rozie10263

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love dachshunds, and have 4 of them. Each one has it's own personality. 

I like black labs also and have one. She can be a pain though. 
I think, if she could dig herself to China she would. But she helps me to stay active so I just deal with it. LOL


----------



## mastiffmama27

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

MUTTS! But I like big dogs, but I like little dogs...........o heck I just love dogs lol


----------



## Mdawn

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



Rozie10263 said:


> I like black labs also and have one. She can be a pain though. I think, if she could dig herself to China she would. But she helps me to stay active so I just deal with it. LOL


OMG!! Just like my Black Lab, Eddie!! LOL!! I love him to pieces but he drives me insane.


----------



## ACampbell

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My short list of favorite breeds in order:

GSD - I love them, I've had a few since growing up and just love them to pieces, they are beautiful IMO.
Weimaraeners - I've only ever met one, and they are gorgeous dogs, this one was wonderful in temperment too.
APBT - I now have my first APBT mix, and he's just a doll, I was ignorant to them before I got him and thought they were all vicious bloodthirsty animals...I have since learned the error of my ways, and love them!
Basset Hounds - I never was around them until my friend was moving and gave me both of hers, they are great dogs, but stubborn from the word go...still a favorite because of how they look, I love the huge feet and short body.


----------



## Shaina

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

MY favorites are a weird mix...I know they have little in common besides being dogs, other than that they all have high energy requirements and are high-maintainance in terms of needing to be stimulated well and often (my perceptions are heavily biased based on dogs I've known):

- Golden Retriever: cliche, but hey, I adore them. Big bundles of hyper affection
- Shiba Inu/Akita: Merged because other than size, they don't seem to have a big personality difference (at least the ones I know). Aloof, majestic, intelligent and ornery as anything
- Entlebucher: A lot like the Bernese Mountain Dog, which I love, but without the few things I don't: they tend to live longer, and their smaller bodies allow them to do a wider range of activities without injury. High-energy, high-maintainance versatile family dog.


----------



## KumoES

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

English shepherds all the way. While I love my mutts, I would very much like a purebred some day, specifically for SAR-type work.


----------



## SpeckledBlue

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Good post  I LOVE the Red and Blue Heelers...There just cool dogs.I also like Border-Collies.I also like Doberman Pinschers,Golden Retrievers,Beagles.Winne-Dogs and Labs.and so meny more.


----------



## rsculady

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Honestly, I have always been a lover of the Siberian huskies and Malamutes but every since Fuzzybutt came into our lives in June, I have found that my other true love is this big Golden girl! She is my best buddy!


----------



## sillylilykitty

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I'm going to make my new list and then look back at my old list 

Ibizan Hound
Chinese Shar Pei
Great Dane
Smooth Collie


----------



## Crazy for Collies

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Personallly, I love all dogs, but here is a list of my favorites in order. (Number 1 is my favorite... etc.)

1. Border Collie
2. Papillion
3. Rough/Smooth Collie
4. Shetland Sheepdog


----------



## allab

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My favorite breed is Weimaraners. Here is a few pics of my two.


----------



## Cassie Nova

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Beautiful weims!!

My fave is border collies. I LOVE their intelligence, drive, energy and personality.
Next I'd have to go with Aussies, Aussie cattle dogs and goldens tied. I'm a herding dog person, but I volunteered at a golden rescue for the longest time, so I can't help but love them!


----------



## tirluc

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

ummmmm......guess!!!!!

the next would be GSD, Amer. Bulldog, Bull Terrier, Border Terrier and a few more......oh, and don't forget the All American Mutt


----------



## RenaRose

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I don't think this thread will ever die!

I've posted this before but, Borzoi, Borzoi, Borzoi! Then Saluki, Afghan, and Silken windhounds.


----------



## tarpon19

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love border collies and labs.


----------



## MuffinsMom

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love all dog breeds. I don't think I could really pick a favorite. Right now I really love labs and english bulldogs but that changes daily.


----------



## rubyjewel

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have so many breeds that I absolutely love... my first love is the lab though... grew up with one and my husband and I had a lab for our first 9 years of marriage... I get excited when I get to groom a lab at school... nothing but good experiences with labs... next I would have to say I love Newfoundlands but... huge responsiblity, the responsibility is so big with the 2 newfoundlands that I have right now that I find that it takes away from the fun and quality time, if that makes any sense.... there undercoat becomes seriouse matting if I am not on top of it constantly so that becomes prioraty over any thing else really and it's exhausting... Next I would say is Party pom... I absolutely love them and there funny nature but can be pretty stuborn too,


----------



## SpeckledBlue

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I know some of ya'll are not cattle-dog fans..or just dont know much about the breed.I LOVE the Australian Cattle Dog.There really smart and cool dogs.When i got my first one i was hooked..I miss her very much..she passed away this summer.


----------



## tiny

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

GREAT DANES are my favorite breed , they are called GENTLE GIANTS. my theory is theres more dog to love, but dont get me wrong. i love all dogs


----------



## animalluvver

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

i love all dogs!
i realy like big dogs, and small dogs, not so much for the mediam dogs, or like toy poodle size, it has to be realy small for me to like a small dog, i still prefure the realy big ones though, like huskys, or plott hounds
in a list in order 1= most fav,

1-plott hound/red bone coonhound
2-husky
3-great dane
4-cavalier king charles spaniel
5-smooth coat chihuahua
6-long haired chihuahua


----------



## peaches12345

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My fav is the shar-pei's. 

Next choice if I could not have a pei is an english bulldog.


----------



## ACampbell

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Personally, I love GSD's...
But to be fair and rate the breeds I'm most likely to buy or adopt, they would be, in no particular order:
1.GSD
2.Weimaraner
3. Bullmastiff
4. APBT
5. Great Dane

After the basset hound I have now...I'll never get another one...he has really turned me off on the entire breed.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I've probably already responded to this, but oh well...
1) Golden Retrievers (especially the Zoe-ster, of course)
2) Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers
3) probably a tie between English Setters and Border Collies


----------



## Dakota Spirit

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



ACampbell said:


> After the basset hound I have now...I'll never get another one...he has really turned me off on the entire breed.


Heh, over the years I have learned that the Basset is one of those breeds you either love to death or don't really care for. There isn't much of an in between.


----------



## xXxAshleyxXx

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have a 3 yr old Bull Mastiff/ Boxer mix named Morgan. She's the most lovable dog I've ever had. Then we just rescued a German Shepherd named Harley. He's still warming up to us but he sleeps right up next to me. He's about 6 months. I'd have to say my fav. breed would be Chihuahuas. I've rescued 4 in the past couple years, Lou-pey, Baby, Doby and the latest Ginger. Most chihuauhas are known for being ankle biters but if you baby them just right they're the most lovable, playful and loyal dogs.


----------



## animalcraker

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My abousolute favorite breed is the Afghan Hound, second to that would be the Cavalier.


----------



## Mudra

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love mutts! But I wouldn't mind having an ENGLISH MASTIFF.


----------



## AkiraleShiba

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Pharaoh Hound ... I just wish I could have one but it's way to cold here for this breed ... maybe if we move to France we'll get one


----------



## 4dogs3cats

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

BEAGLES BEAGLES BEAGLES!!!!!

I don't know why, but I am obsessed with them. When I was like 12 my brother got me the Shiloh movie and ever since they I had always wanted a beagle. I now have 2, Bailey and Kody, and they are like my kids!









I also love German Shepherds, ever since I rescued Chance and saved his life from parvo, he has won a spot in my heart forever. And he is so smart he knew sit and stay by like 10 weeks! hes great.









And of course, I'm partial to mutts too!









Other breeds I love but don't own:

border collies
shelties
cavalier king charles (the black tan and white ones)
pomeranians
american eskimo (the smaller ones)
doberman.

I'm not partial to big or little dogs, I love the qualities of both. I like being able to hold a dog on my lap, and I like being protected by a big one.


----------



## GermanShepherdMama

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

German Shepherds are my very favorite breed. They have been my favorite as far back as I can remember. When I was 2 my mom rescued her first German Shepherd from the pound (though she had 2 Shep. mixes when she was a child) and we bonded so quickly it was amazing. When I was about 7 or 8 she started breeding GSD's (obviously not the pound dog, lol). When I was 9 one of the pups from her female's litter and I really bonded, we did everything together. She gave her to me as a Christmas gift. Chianti and I were inseparable. When I was 16 she was diagnosed with an agressive form of cancer and had to be put down. I sobbed for weeks and refused to come out of my room or go to school. 

Shepherds have always been, and probably will always be, my very favorite breed. I must say, Dobermans hold a very close second! Beyond that, there are lots of other breeds that I like, but GSD's hold the key to my heart!


----------



## lovemygreys

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



AkiraleShiba said:


> Pharaoh Hound ... I just wish I could have one but it's way to cold here for this breed ... maybe if we move to France we'll get one


I know LOTS of greyhounds that live in Montreal...just get 'em a coat and they're fine with cold weather. Pharaohs aren't too much difference in terms of cold intolerance.


----------



## Rowdy

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I'm kind of surprised that there have been so few people that have mentioned collies... I have completely lost my heart to my rough boy, Toby. My smoothie is also a great dog. I'd get collies again in a minute.

But I also like German Shepherds, Aussies, corgies and most of the herding group. 

I've never met, but I'm interested in Kuvacz and Beaucerons.


----------



## swanshey1

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Pembroke Welsh corgies are definitely my favorite. They are so cute.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

American Pit Bull Terrier is my favorite. There are several others that I like but none quite match up. Boerboel, Cane Corso, Belgian Shepherd and Boxer are the others. Some I also find interesting are Alano Espanol, Dogo Argentino, Dutch Shepherd and Beauceron.


----------



## Oom Henry

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



Moose's Mom said:


> Boxers and more Boxers. LOVE the breed. Intelligent, family friendly and eager to please. Plus, they are the dog world's nanny. They are crazy about their human children and won't let any harm come to them.


If you love Boxers, check out this and this.

Cheers

Henry


----------



## Inga

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Oh, I forgot Boxers on my list of dogs that I would someday consider. I don't know how I forgot them. I love Boxers also. They are clowns. Sadly, too many health issues it seems. Then again, what breed does not have a lot of health issues now days?


----------



## FurryKidsMom

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love them ALL. I seriously can't think of a single breed I don't love. Dogs rock!!


----------



## bree623

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Coonhounds for me, I have raised well over 30 of them. They are very loyal, protective & very intelligent.


----------



## o_s_a

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Hi. My first post here. 

I like small dogs.

- Dachshund
- Pom
- Shi tzu

And other small dogs but the listed are my fav.


----------



## Vixen16

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My #1 fave breed... Mutts! doesn't matter what there mixed with... to me, in some ways, I think there more Intelligent, Loyal and Protective than Purebreds.
We've always had Mix Breed growing up!! More Mixes than Pures at least.

Now if I had to Choose a Fave Purebred Breed, or in my case Breeds...
I love Large Breeds! the ones who Slobber and Dont know how Big they are and are the ones who Invented the word Doofess!! lol
Pitts, Rotts, Boxers, Mastiffs, Danes, Dobys, Shar Peis, Bouvier Des Flaunders, WolfHound, Bernies, Setters, Staffs ect.

[[Id add Chows to the list but I have bad Allergies when it comes to them ]]

Im not a Big Fan of lil dogs... like, I like them and have owned a couple here and there but not my first choice. But out of lil Dogs... the ones ive liked most were: Chinese Crested, Poms, Ori Pei, Yorkies, Schnauzer, Bostons, Papillon, Scotties, Basenjis.


----------



## lilylow

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I like the four legged wet nose kind! Actually four legs isn't even a requirement! I have yet to meet a dog I could not love!


----------



## marley334

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

my favorite is mutts probably. my dog is a bichon poodle mix named Marley, and she is so sweet. she sort of has the playful personality of a poodle and the gentle personality of a bichon.

i also love labs, yorkies (those are such different dogs!) and pretty much all the dogs in the world!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

What do you all think of Great Danes?


----------



## theshepherd

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

imagine that...German Shepherd Dog....for me.....


----------



## trumpetjock

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I really like all spitzs. I would absolutely LOVE to get a Canaan dog someday... but gosh they seem to be a real pain to get a hold of.


----------



## Lonewolfblue

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I would have to say for me would have to be either a German Shepherd or a Border Collie. Those are my favs. I also like Wolves and husky/malamutes.


----------



## thegirlpoms

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

*It is Poms all the way for me, with one exception......English Pointer. Yes I have 2 Poms and 1 English Pointer. I guess I like dogs with names that start with "po".*


----------



## dbikers2

It sounds like I am going to be different of everyone. My family LOVES plott hounds... they are so interesting.. our first dog is a plott/lab mix and we just got another puppy.. which is a full bred plott hound.. 
the picture to the left is the older one.. the mix. 
so far they have been very attentive and wanting to please.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis

Well, of course I have to say English Mastiff- what great, gentle giants they are. Love Kids, love to sleep What more could you want from 200 pounds of dog???


----------



## pupcrazed

I love lots of breeds, but one of my favorites are Irish Setters. Gorgeous! I also think Yorkies are adorable. After all, my pup is half yorkie.


----------



## RenaRose

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



thegirlpoms said:


> *It is Poms all the way for me, with one exception......English Pointer. Yes I have 2 Poms and 1 English Pointer. I guess I like dogs with names that start with "po".*


Lol. It may be that i'm just easily amused but that made me laugh! "Po"!


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit

I adore my Pom, Bailey... but I think she's the only small dog I will ever have. I was raised with big dogs, and once I get a house, I plan to have at least 4 or 5 fur-kids- probably all big (except for Bailey, who should be around for a long time). Personally, I think Rottweilers are the most beautiful and regal looking dogs I have ever seen, and I would LOVE to own at least one, if not more. Yes, a Rotty will be my next dog... and I will try to get one from a very reputable breeder. I have dreams of some day learning all about the breed and running a breed rescue at my home. 

I also want a Pitbull. When I was at Petsmart, there was a Pitbull called "Winston" that I just fell in love with. What a big baby!  He was so awesome, and such a fabulous looking dog. I kinda want one, and I want to train it well and exercise it and give it a happy home, so when people see my dog, I can take a step in breaking the bad stereotype Pitts get- punish the deed, not the breed.

I wouldn't mind a GSD either, because I grew up with one (her name was Tiara) and she was so beautiful and so great with us as kids. I used to strap my sled to her, and throw the frisbee and have her pull me. Poor Tiara...


----------



## Shanette Peters

Is it possible to have more than one favorite? I love Border Collies, Schnauzers, Pomeranians, Golden Retrievers, and Poodles, There are others I really like also but these are my fav's. 

Oops ya Forgot the Great Danes.


----------



## Amberjam

i love the danes!! i will get one eventually, maybe when my kids get older! 

but now i have a papillon and love him!! i want another! very cute breed!


----------



## luism

I love the Border collie and the welsh corgis. They are beautiful and inteligent active dogs.


----------



## Ruby'sMum

Australian Shepherds, hands down!! Never ever have I had such loyal, SMART and comical little characters. They are pretty high strung and quite a bit of work with exercise and grooming but if you stay on top of both of these things, you won't have a better friend. I would have 100 of them if I could. Such big personalities and big hearts and not exactly the ugliest dog you could ever have either.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

I don't remember if I have posted on this thread or not...Lol...with so many 'favorite breed' threads on here! 

Anyway...I am particularly fond of Goldens, and Aussies; I am also becoming more and more drawn to the St. Bernard...


----------



## luism

Sometimes it is hard to say a specific breed since sometimes a mixed breed all around mut, may be the best dog you;ll ever have.


----------



## dogsitereviews

I love nearly all dog breeds... but I would have to say my favourite is German Shepherd because they are so smart and beautiful. 

Eric


----------



## Mr Pooch

I Love Bullbreeds,staffs pitts mastiffs e.t.c,if raised and trained correctly i.e within a loving home they make exelent companions/friends.


----------



## Shastar

As my husband says if it has paws, fur and tail or a nubby I like them. 
Even breeds or types of dogs I am leary about I still think they are wonderful.

I just like dogs... period.


----------



## Mr Pooch

Shastar your husband could'nt be more right.I love Bullbreeds but i love any dog wether it can fit in my hand or i could ride on its back,dogs truely are our bestfriends.


----------



## WicketLeia

I love the Great Pyrenees and the Pekingese!! But really.. I love every possible dog..


----------



## JoJo181

Well I have 2: Shih-tzus & German shepards since I grew up with both.


----------



## rosemaryninja

Beagles all the way!


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR

Sighthounds - saluki, greyhound, afghan hound, whippet (these are the ones that have owned me). To me there is nothing more beautiful than a sighthound at a full out gallop.


----------



## dayton&davan07

well i like boxers, rotties, collies, labs and retrievers. I like all big dogs, little dogs I am just too afraid of hurting them. (ex:stepping on them, kicking them by accident) Plus they just don't have the bark.


----------



## corgi

I have a couple favorites!

1)Central Asian Shepherds.. I am waiting until I move into our home and have a nice yard, and at least live there for a year or so.
2)Cardigan Welsh Corgis(hence the name). I always thought I wasn't one for small dogs until I looked into CWC's.. I currently have one and am searching for my next :]
3)Newfoundlands. I must have one. I know they drool, but I can't help but drool over _them_, so one day I hope to get one!
4)Great Danes.. Beautiful breed, I'd want a pretty harli!


----------



## bitesizedpooch

Black labs. Absolutely the best dog on the face of planet earth.


----------



## Corgi1

1. Pembroke Welsh Corgis! 
2. Shiba Inus
3. Beagles
4. Cairn Terriers

Sorry, couldn't stop with just one breed!


----------



## IwantApuppy

my favorite breeds are a pittbull, yories, maltese, and ummm i love any kind of dogs but if i had to choose on what i want to get id choose any of those 3


----------



## petermlopez

Jack Russell Terriers. I've had two and I love them. They think the world is theirs and claim it. But they are quite brilliant little dogs.


----------



## BullieCrazy

I love Bull Terriers, such great personalities. but I must admit I just got this email about a longhaired chiahuahua that has a natural heart marking on it's side, it is adorable, born in Japan this last year. I will try and post a picture.


----------



## grouse dog

NeedleNoseLuvR said:


> Sighthounds - saluki, greyhound, afghan hound, whippet (these are the ones that have owned me). To me there is nothing more beautiful than a sighthound at a full out gallop.


You are something of a rare dog person. Most folks would say"Huh" at the mention of a Saluki. Having owned two, I certainly can vouch for their beauty and majestic appearance.
grouse dog


----------



## MelissaHartsock

I need a little insight on the right kind of dog.

My husband and I are buying a house this week. We will want to get a puppy within the next 3-4 months. We want a puppy that will grow up to be a smaller type of dog...not big like a doberman.

I am allergic to dander and hair, so we would need one that hardly sheds. Many people, including our cousing who's a vet, suggested getting a minature poodle or a Bichon Frise. (I think that's how she spelled it.)

We would also leave the dog in the house for almost 7 hours while we were at work. It's possible that my husband could let it out while he's home for lunch, but it wouldn't be every day. So, we would need one that could be bunkered up in the kitchen (which is fairly large) until we get home from work.

So, does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Melissa


----------



## Dogluvr

I love many breeds, but Yorkies are my favorite!!


----------



## p_shelby_sophia

Dogluvr said:


> I love many breeds, but Yorkies are my favorite!!


they have become one of my favs also! but i would have to say my all time fav breed since i was little is the beagle!! so cute  and i have yet to get one.... i will one day


----------



## artinhappiness

MissCrissy said:


> Poms are yippy ankle biters. I knew someone with a Pomeranian once and the dog was annoying. Very cute, though.


Yes, yes they are! Maisy has grown on both of us, even though both the boy and myself are large dog lovers. I'll always have a soft spot for german shepherds both purebred and high percentage mixed breed and dobermans. My other half loves Malamutes and Huskies, but the summers here are too rough for those breeds. 

We inherited Maisy (who is a purebred Pom) to help out a family member, and since we're restricted to 25lbs or less in the condo we live in, I guess we'll have furry footballs for quite a while now


----------



## Craftydeb

Well I used to automatically say Shelties, but since we just got a Boxer 6 months ago, I'm finding out how sweet they are - so now it would be a toss up between the two breeds.


----------



## RenaRose

Professer is neither yippy nor an anklebitter. And neither was Carmel. Professer is boss dog around here though. He snarls at Vita when she misbehaves and she hunches down real low, whimpers and licks Professer's face, as if to say "I so sorry!"


----------



## Shari

I love GSD (German Shepherds). Cato is so smart. We went to the park and he was trying to get the attention of another dog. Cato took the ball away from his friend and ran away. He was hoping that his friend would chase him around the park. The other dog just looked in the snow for the ball. Cato got frustrated that the other dog did not chase him and brought the ball back to him. 

I do love every dog!


----------



## westiegirl3

I love pretty much all dogs, but there are some I prefer over others.
1. Westie, Westie, Westie, Of course. As long as possible, I will always have one. 
2. Cairn Terriors
3. Golden Retrievers.
4. Corgi
5. Sheltie
6. Cocker Spaniel
7. Basset Hound
8. Beagle
9. German Shepherd
10. Dachshund
There are so many breeds that I love


----------



## Starbell

I don't know if I have a particular favorite breed, but I love all the dogs in the herding group, and I love all the retreivers.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



J1966 said:


> We have 3 pugs, a Brussels Griffon, and an English Bulldog... all female... all VERY affectionate...We've been so fortuate! ... the pugs (who are 5, 11, and 12 years old) are very mild mannered, and love attention. They were very active as puppies, but have become lap doggies in their old age!... The Brussels is a little timid and hangs around mom/dad alot... loves to be touched. And then there is the bulldog! -- she loves to be touched too and will push the others out of the way for a back or belly rub!... but I'll be honest, I've never heard such a mean growl when she thinks someone is coming in the house and isn't suppose too! ... it is most certainly HER house!....
> 
> All are wonderful! Wouldn't trade them in for the world!
> 
> If someone would want an "Inside" dog (they are certainly NOT outside dogs) and would want a wonderful temprament --- I would bet that the pug's personality would be just the ticket! ...all of our girls have been really good with other people/children...



I love English Bulldogs too... i've had Shit Zsu too but Bulldogs seem to go better with my personality. This is a good bulldog website for all you bulldog lovers: www.misbulldogs.com


----------



## Patches' Pet

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love many breeds, but know very little about any of them. I know I have always wanted a Standard Poodle.  
I mostly love good old mutts. (Oops, I mean, "Mixed breeds"! LOL)


----------



## pup-hutch-dog-kozmo

my fav dog breed is jack russels and i just love love love beagles lmfao i have two dogs of my own and i love them both cairn terrior and umm jack russel/ shitzuu lmfao their cuties


----------



## iluvmywinkys

I love pitties and Doxies..those 2 are my favs at the moment..I've loved pits for yrs but I got my doxie cuz I wanted a small dog and doxies were the only lil ones I could find that day..and ever sense than I've been hooked and now I got too..I really really want a wired haired one..Pitties are just gorgeous dogs and big goof balls ..just love them..

But I also had a chi that was thew sweetest ,smartest dog I ever knew..won everyone she met over..had huge men wanting chihuahuas.

Ive also always loved English bulldogs,Irish wolfhound and english mastiffs


----------



## Melou1889

I love big dogs, Alaskan Malamutes are definitely my favorite, but then again I grew up with an overly large one.


----------



## sw_df27

APBT's are hands down my fav!!!!


----------



## mike_monroe

I`m amazed Siberian Husky lovers didn't dominate this thread.
*Siberian huskies!*


----------



## Ginger9902

I have a wide variety of dog breeds that I like. 

I like a good lab. Not a hyper crazy lab but, a good smart, calm, loyal lab. My Joey is the perfect example. 

I like border collies, austrailian sheperds, and even a good blue heeler (australian cattle dog). I have horses and a good stock dog is always nice. 

I also like a good looking pit bull. My idea of a good looking pit is different than most. I like the more slender built pits not the big muscle bound ones. 

I've even had a soft spot for dalmations and siberian husky.

Really truthfully I like any good, smart, calm dog that listens well. I do not like hard headed dogs that don't mind.


----------



## animal-luver

my favorite dog is a peekapoo and i no its a mixed breed but its still my favorite


----------



## Manoon

The dog breed I love, should I say I'm an addict, is Great Danes. I like all from them, but in this breed I prefer black or grey dogs, but harlequin too. 
I like Rottweilers, Bordeauxdogge (Dogue de Bordeaux), and... chihuahua with long hair...


----------



## rosemaryninja

Beagle, beagle, beagle. All the way.


----------



## fairdonna

Even thow I have a Yorkshire Terrier, who I love more than anything, I also have 2 German Shephards. The Shephards are the smartest Breed I have met yet. You teach them a new trick and within a couple of times they will know the trick. They are the coolest, lap dogs. I highly recommend.


----------



## harrise

I am a total pushover for sled dogs. Mainly the Malamutes and Huskies.


----------



## MegaMuttMom

I'm not attracted to any particular breed. I like individual dogs based on their zest for life and behavior (not a fan of incessant barking or snarling).


----------



## Puppy-Luva

I would say my favorite breed is Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff) I've known about 6 Cane Corsos in my life and I love each and everyone of them. I also like Samoyeds or any other sled dog, and Australian shepherds ( I own a 4 month old Aussie at the moment)


----------



## golden&hovawart

My favorite breeds are:leonberger,hovawart,long-hair GSD,Pyrenean Shepherd,Dobie,golden,Flat-coated retriever,malamute,borzois and many others!.


----------



## Doyles-a-Royal

I have more that one favouritte breed, how can you choose just one? lol

Well my biggest favs are Jack Russell Terrier, because we used to have a JRT called Babe, she was such a good dog Dx. 
Also German Spitz (or pomeranian because they look pretty much the same) because of Brandy xD
I also adore Bull breeds, my family are bull breed mad, we use to own a staffy cross a long time a go, and my nan has always owned staffys. My favourite bull breed is obviously the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and I also adore the Bull Dog (American and British, but mostly British xD)


----------



## sn0fl8k3

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Corgi's!!!!


----------



## THORSTHUNDER

shiloh shepherd
insane very smart 
very strong
very cute


----------



## mic510

harrise said:


> I am a total pushover for sled dogs. Mainly the Malamutes and Huskies.


I also love these northern breeds and the ones that retain their wolf ancestry most...


----------



## bigdogs

I also love the shiloh shepherd!! 

BUT I like ALL DOGS EVEN THE MUTTS!! 
fell so sad for the dogs on death row humane society


----------



## French Ring

I really like cane corso, but I don't think I will own one in the future.


----------



## lady_bug0212

grew up w/ Pugs, but wanted something bigger but w/ a squished nose and wrinkly face. Boxers are my pick!


----------



## 2Ladys&1Lizard

I love the Doberman, Husky, Rottweiler, and German Shepherd/Wolf mixes. But I LOVE the Brittany Spaniel breed. Their cute, smart, loyal little charmers. And I'm SUCH a pushover for my two girls, when I look into their big hazel brown eyes I just can't say no Right now we have 4 dogs in our home. 
1 black female pug and she is like way to crazy for me, she's my mom and dad's dog (really just my dads dog though) 
1 BIG mutt (Great Dane Pitt Bull mix) I love the big guy he is such a sweetheart.
My two girls, and last but not least my little sisters cat who weights all of 5 pounds and acts like a total QUEEN, I have a love/hate relationship with that cat.:


----------



## LeopardDogChick

I currently have 4 dogs myself. Two Chihuahua's, a Siberian Husky, and a Catahoula leopard dog. They're all so very smart. I spend every second of the day with them with being an employee with PETCO. I would have to say my favorite breed is the Catahoula Leopard dog. This breed is quite rare and so beautiful to look at. The AKC finally reconized this breed. It's great! My Leopard dog and Husky are both Therapy dogs. I would recommend these breeds to everyone!!


----------



## ebtide1

Oooh tough question....Can all breeds count as favorites? 
I can't make up my mind as to which breed I truly prefer, I just love dogs. However, I do have a standard poodle, and a bison frise, so I guess they are my favorite breeds.


----------



## LeopardDogChick

Oh I love Standard poodles. I groom one every 3 months her name is Jill. She's the sweetest and so gorgeous to look at. I also have a client his name is Button and a Bichon Frise he is just a little powder puff! hehe


----------



## BeautySaloon

Love australian shepherd, lhasa apso, samoyed, malamute i like mushing. But i actually love every dogs.


----------



## JustTess

I love more of the sporty dogs. I grew up with a lab and a samoyed. I later owned another samoyed and a portugese water dog. Now I have a husky and my son fell in love with a terrier mix.... I'm noticing the husky is a bit different from the other dogs I've owned though I love the way he gives me these nugging hugs!


----------



## lovemygreys

LeopardDogChick said:


> My Leopard dog and Husky are both Therapy dogs. I would recommend these breeds to everyone!!


I don't think there's any breed that's good for *everyone* - that's why there ARE so many different breeds...different tastes, desires & preferences


----------



## Shalva

lovemygreys said:


> I don't think there's any breed that's good for *everyone* - that's why there ARE so many different breeds...different tastes, desires & preferences



yeah no kidding, I would definitely not recommend any dog to everyone....and never a husky or catahoula.... while they are wonderful dogs they are definitely not for everyone


----------



## 709Juggalette

The greyhound is my all time favorite breed of dog.

I love many kinds of dogs.I love all the sighthounds,rotties,pitbulls and other bully breeds,mastiffs,great danes,beagles...etc! 

But the greyhound will always be #1 on that list!


----------



## maximus

I am partial to several breeds but without a doubt my favorite is the German Shepherd. They are highly intelligent, majestic to look at, immensely protective without being dangerous and utterly loyal.


----------



## melgrj7

I like a lot of the herding breed dogs, like border collies, australian shepherds, english shepherds (different from old english shepherd, though I like them too), german shepherds, collies, belgians . . . 

And I like bully breeds 

And I like beaucerans, dobermans, rotties, mastiffs . . . saint bernards . . . 

Its so hard to choose! My favorites of all time though are the mutts


----------



## marleys_mom

I'm sure I'm a bit biased,  but I love my golden. My husband is a HUGE fan of german shepherds, though. He's already hinting at wanting one. I told him it would be fine with me but that I already spend enough time vacuuming up Marley's fur, so if we get another long-haired dog, he WILL be helping out with the fur problem.


----------



## petstar

I'm a huge fan of all the "Bully" breeds and I also love Rotties, Dobes, Mastiffs and most other large breeds. 

Most hounds also appeal to me as well as many of the LGDs.


----------



## DobManiac

I'm not really sure what my favorite breed is. This could require some thought.

Says the girl with three dobermans asleep at her feet this very moment.


----------



## DaveZR2

Bernese Mountain Dogs! (never had one though...yet...)


----------



## Motebi

Shiloh Shepherds (ISSDC, TSSR registered only !), Great Dane and (German bred) wirehair dachshunds.


----------



## emily445455

My first pup is a lab...so I'm partial to Labradors


----------



## Georgia

Well i do not have a favorite i dont care what breed it is i dont care if it has one eye i would take that dog in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## lace5407

i loveeee miniature schnauzers! i have 2 myself & their such sweet dogs! their my kids!!


----------



## Whitka

I have a soft spot for labs and goldens having grown up with them but the breed that I love is the australian labradoodle


----------



## lawhite

I love border collies. My dog, Lucy, is about the most intelligent dog I know, always happy, ready to please, and makes everyone laugh by her hijinx, which makes her even happier. Border collies are very sensitive to your moods and wishes and are quick to respond. I'm told the males are more mellow than the females, and that is true of the ones I've known, but I love my more hyper girl too.


----------



## Shiva

Jack Russell Terrier


----------



## Woofy<3

Aussies, APBTs, and Min. Schnazuers.


----------



## Brindle

Chihuahuas. I have grown up around these little angels my whole life, and they pack more love to the pound than any other breed I know. <3


----------



## Kuma Cho

Saint Bernards, Akitas and Chesepeake Bay Retrievers


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Bully, bully and more bully! I'm partial to the larger bully breeds 

Cane corso, presa canario, boerboel


----------



## Goggie

Oh gosh, what breed _don't_ I like... lol... someone of my favs are;

Golden Retrievers,and
Boxers


Ones that I'd love to have later on, when I have more handling experience; Malamutes, English Bull Terriers, Basenji,and Shiba Ino.


----------



## Criosphynx

Brindle said:


> Chihuahuas. I have grown up around these little angels my whole life, and they pack more love to the pound than any other breed I know. <3


I hear you there!!


----------



## Dwayners

German Shorthaired Pointers for me.


----------



## saya

Hallo.
I have a dog too. I have a chihuahua.
Dog's loveliness is the same anywhere.
Is there any person who keeps the chihuahua?


----------



## Toby4Life

Hard to say. My dog is a mutt and can't imagine having a better dog. My favorite dog for looks is a Bernese Mtn Dog, for intelligence a Border Collie, for temperment a Lab. I'm not a big fan of little dogs, though I am definitely jealous of the fact that the general public loves little dogs and allow them places they wouldn't dream of allowing my 70 lb dog (though I'm sure my dog is just as sweet).


----------



## wranglerjeepgirl

i've had several different breeds, schnauzers, boxers, beagles and now a english bulldog owns me, out of all those, the english bulldog has to be my favorite, he does the most funniest things, and i love the way he snores


----------



## doggymommy

Well as my user name says I am a doggymommy. I love all dogs of every shape and size, but if I had to make a short list of top picks
1. German Shepherds ( I have owned them since I was in college and could never live without at least 1 in the family)
2. Rough coated Collies
3. Shetland Sheep dogs
4. Australian Shepherds
5. Shaggy, cute terrier mixes/mutts


----------



## duck_girl

Hi! 
Has anyone heard of Manchester Terriers?
They're awesome!

Actully, my dog isn't pure Manchester, but he's close! 
Also he's a problem barker, but, I can deal with it!


----------



## Ruby M

Basset hounds, the most beautiful dogs on the planet!


----------



## Erick Aguilar

Whew! hard to say..
Based on the dogs i've had probably the Boxer.
I'll let you know if i change my thoughts when i get my Siberian Husky puppy!


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi

I love mini daschunds! My neighbore breeds golden retreivers and I help by takeing care of them while shes gone I even whelped 12 puppies all survived so I also love goldens but I also love bloodhounds whitch my family used to breed


----------



## busta11

one of the best dogs is probably a boxer although it is a hard choice


----------



## InverseLogic

Siberian Husky, easy.

Next in line would be Golden Retrievers and German Shepherd Dogs.
Next would be English Mastiffs and St. Bernards.
Next would be Dobermans and Shih Tzus.


----------



## Pups~

Tough question. I'd say....Beagles, Huskies, Maltipoos, (I know, not really a breed!) Labs, and Mutts. Dauchsunds, oh and Shiba Inus! Sorry, couldn't settle on just one!


----------



## LilChipMunk26

My favorite breed is the German Shepherd but I love ALL dogs. I have 1 Dachshund mix, 1 Treeing Walker Coonhound and 6 Beagles. I love all my dogs they are really special.


----------



## Chico'sMom

I am a first time dog owner, so I am going to have to say my favorite is the German Shepherd, since that is what I have. He has been amazing, and I definitely would get another.


----------



## zolmonster

Standard poodles! 

not the little scrawny show bred ones, but the robust, normal clipped dogs that look like they could still go hunting!


----------



## derektrainwreck

i'm a fan of small dogs. chihuahuas, pomeranians, yorkies, ect. 

i love them all!


----------



## carrie_griffes

After all these years of working and rescueing the large dogs (any and all) and staying away from most small dogs (as my mom and sister allways has the small ones), my favorite was the German Shepard. When my last Shepard mix died and I couldn't bring myself to get another one, my mother got me a Mini Dachsund. I have to say, of all the dogs out there and the limited living space our house has, I have to say that the Mini Dachsunds are at the top as I can have more than one!


----------



## 709Juggalette

I love bassets too.
I been seeing them around here alot more often!
They are really cute.


----------



## Mutant Anemone

We've had a lot of dogs over the years, but I have to say my favorites have always been Dachshunds and Dobermans! They both have this air about them.. they can go from being removed and aloof one minute to goofy and playful the next!


----------



## Gaylene

I have a 12 week Vizsla. Really keeps me busy. I had a Rhodisian Ridgeback mix that was the BEST


----------



## MonicaBH

1.) Rottweilers
2.) German Shepherd Dogs
3.) Pit bulls
4.) Pomeranians
5.) Shih Tzus
6.) Chinese Crested Dogs
7.) English Mastiffs
8.) Golden Retrievers
9.) Cavalier King Charles Spaniels
10.) Mutts

The first three are definitely in order; the rest are other breeds that I like a lot. Mutts can actually be moved up into the top four.


----------



## Dutch5352

*Re: My favorite Breed*

Have to second that - Doxie lover here. Molly is a standard longhaired doxie/lab mix and Casey is a purebred longhaired mini doxie. I've had mutts and purebreds, all shapes and sizes and I've loved them all. But I think Doxie's are my all time favs. My first dog as a child was a standard doxie and she was the sweetest girl around. Molly is reincarnated from Freda. Both my girls are Therapy dogs, Molly with little kids, abused and neglected children, and Casey has worked at an Adult Day Care center with stroke victims.


----------



## Mdawn

Ruby M said:


> Basset hounds, the most beautiful dogs on the planet!


Basset Hounds are hilarious without even trying! My late dog, Dan, was a Basset mix...his ears just cracked me up. He LOVED to bark that's for sure but he was a great dog! Bomb proof temperament until his health started to decline. He thought he was the toughest dog around despite his short, stubby legs! LOL!


----------



## 709Juggalette

Boxers are another favorite of mine.
I been seeing them around here alot more lately and it reminded me how much I love the breed!


----------



## crowscrew

Oh boy, that's hard! I've had everything from the smallest to the largest breed.
I would have to say, Dice, who was our Rottie, was beyond amazing. He was w/ us for almost 13 yrs and showed us all nothing but complete love and devotion...was amazing w/ all kids, you name it. You should have seen him w/ HIS pet kitten(we had to get him when my Nana passed to get him out of depression). He would actually sit w/ her when she had her litter.

Of course, I also love mastiffs, labs, border collies, boxers, great danes, chi's, maltese, pugapoos, yorkies, lhasa's, shih tzu's, german shepherds, Irish setters, vizlas, dashunds, poms, you name them, I love them.


----------



## chrissy71

I loved my Basset Hound that I had as a child and our Shepherd/Lab Mix. Now we have a 5 year old Maltese and a 15 week old Old English Bulldogge. I love them both.


----------



## surrvivor

i go for mongrels.


----------



## erik

Affenpinscher's anyone? I love my "monkey dog". He has one quirky personality.


----------



## ultradog

I love springer spaniels and labs.


----------



## ChrisO23

I love siberian huskies. They are so beautiful.. but for small dogs i like pomeranians.
looking for purebred pups check us out


----------



## Inga

Rottweilers, Rottweilers, Rottweilers, and Rottweilers... Oh, I can not leave out Rottweilers! :d Sorry, I couldn't help myself... I am done now.


----------



## Renoman

I've had alot of dogs in my life... mixed breeds and purebreds and they've all been wonderful dogs. I have to say though that my favorite breed is the German Shepherd, hands down.


----------



## akatvg

My husband and I just got a Beagle puppy, but I've always had a strong fondness for Shelties and Retrievers.


----------



## wh0lenote

Well, I've got two standard poodles, one smart, the other dumb. I got poodles because I thought I was allergic to dogs at the time.

Now, it's a bigger dog that I would like. My dream dog is a Dogue de Bordeux. Yes, I know all about them. But that is my dream. A wonderful, powerful, sweet Dogue de Bordeux.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## rossboy

I happy with my terrier and labrador but if money is not a hindrance, I would love to have a pomeranian puppy. As of the moment, Ive been adoring and saving pictures of pomeranians hoping someday Id have one.


----------



## reinawolf360

pit bulls, rotts, shar peis, huskys, heelers, mutts, mastiffs, shepards, collies, thats some of them

oh forgot to mention dogo argentino!!!


----------



## stormi

The one and only American Pit Bull Terrier. With their zest for life, clowny yet gentle attitude, incredible intelligence, loyalty... I don't think I'd ever want to own another breed


----------



## lovemyaussies68

my favorite is the australian shepherd. all of them, although i have a red merle(tri) and a blue merle. they are lovable and loyal. but have alot of energy.


----------



## RenaRose

My #1 Fave is the Borzoi. 

I also love:
Afghans
Salukis
Pomeranians
Papillons

in no peticular order.


----------



## PAWZ

The herding breeds are #1 in my book 
1) Border Collies 
2) Australian Shepherds
3) Pembroke Welsh Corgi
4) Belgian Shepherd and Belg Terv. are tied


----------



## 2Catahoulas

Catahoula Leopard Dogs (a rare breed) for their intelligence and abilities.
http://iamonia.bravehost.com/catahoula/


----------



## icantsurf

I love all dogs really, but I really like Great Danes and Irish Wolfhounds, and the mighty Miniature Schnauzer! I loveeee my Australian Shepherd/Blue Heeler mix right now though.


----------



## bebedechocolate

labrador retriever
german shepherd
golden retriever

Right now I have a lab and a golden.


----------



## KitNothing

I'm biased. 

I love Schnauzers of any size and Siberian and Alaskan Huskies.

But like I said, I'm a little biased.


----------



## Kumacho

My favorites are in this order:

Saint Bernard
Great Dane
English Mastiff


----------



## mark73777

Pound dogs are awesome, I like PitBulls they are great dogs... All Dogs are cool with me... 

I have a mutt


----------



## Bellasmom

I love my Shi-Co-Poo (Shitzu/cocker/poodle mix). If I were to pick one breed though, it would be a Shitzu.


----------



## JessRU09

Siberian Huskies, Malamutes, Shiba Inus, German Shepherds, Great Danes, and Pomeranians. =)


----------



## squirmyworm

My favorite breed switches, but right now it's the Dutch Shepherd.

Long-haired...









...or short:


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

I love all dogs! I am the proud owner of 3....

Lucy Mae - Border Collie
Desi Ray - Poodle/Shih-Tzu mix
and of course, the love of my life, my Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
Her name is Stella Agnes, and she is the most perfect dog in the world! She is a therapy dog that goes with me to nursing homes and she also does library reading programs with kids. Stella was given to me! She is a retired show champion and she is a blenheim. She is my constant companion. I love all my dogs, but Stella is my baby! I will always have a Cavalier. I also like papillons, poms, and japanese chins.


----------



## RiverFlash

I am a Jack lover through and through!


----------



## Eklow

The GREAT Dane by far !! There not like dogs . There like kids . There Great!


----------



## michelego2008

This one is easy - I LOVE my Goldens. When I met my husband, he had one and I had one. The 4 of us became a family practically overnight. We thank Sadie (mine) & Storm (his) in helping us fall in love. We have 2 more Goldens now Lily & Maverick. We also have a mini long haired Dachshund named TT and she adores my husband even though she was MY birthday gift. LOL


----------



## MoonStr80

So many and it always changes ... Lets see if I can break it down, in a year this list will probably change! BUT my all time favorites are Mini Schnauzers & the Aussies and especially MUTTS/Mix-breeds as well 
1) Afghans
2) Australian Shepherd
3) Beagle
4) Border Collie
5) Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
6) English Bulldogs
7) English Mastiff
8) Greyhounds
9) Italian Greyhound
10) Labradors (black)
11) Miniature Schnauzers
12) Papillons
13) Pembroke Welsh Corgi
14) Rottweilers
15) Rough Collie
16) Staffordshire
17) Vizsla
18) Weimaraners


----------



## Jen D

I love American Bulldogs in which I have two, French Bulldog, I have one, and English Bulldogs and that will someday be one of my dogs.


----------



## psychopixi

I'll always have a soft spot for Yorkies; my first dog (at age 8) was a Yorkshire Terrier, as was the addition to the family when I was 13. I now have a German Shepherd, a breed I've always admired, and I also really like Border Collies.


----------



## dleggs15

This is a no brainer for me  my all time favorite breed and always will be a English Bulldog (Bulldog).

I have owned a good bit of different breeds including mutts since I was a child and I have had my bulldog for 5 years now and have enjoyed everyday and can't imagine my life without her! I will always have a bulldog in my house  they are like no other in so many ways  But they are NOT for everybody and need special care! 

As you can see in my signature "Bulldogs are like potato chips, you can't have just one"


----------



## kkcakes

i think it's true that you will always love the breed that you grow up with best! i have had a lab and a have a lab/ golden retreiver now!

lab/golden is my fav! =] sweet and FULL of personality!


----------



## doggie matthew

west highland white terrier's are my favorite dogs,I've got 1


----------



## mizattitude

Doberman!!!! zzzz best breed. Unfortunately, i dont own any at this time. The place I live has a "BREED BAN" . I currently am the new owner of a 9 week old pug. 
my second fav is australian cattle dog. The smartest and loyal of the breeds.



DobManiac said:


> I'm not really sure what my favorite breed is. This could require some thought.
> 
> Says the girl with three dobermans asleep at her feet this very moment.



lucky feet! i adored my dobies. would have another in a second. unfortunately, no breed can compare to the intelligence and loyalty of a dobe once you own one of these majestic beauties


----------



## BetterDog4U

Actually I have several favorites

GSD
Dalmations
Border Collie
Rough Collie
Husky
Any Lab

These are the breeds I've grow up around and owned in my lifetime and i think I have a special bond with them.


----------



## Pups~

Haven't been here in a while, so not sure if I replied to this already.....

I'd say my favs are Shih tzus, Corgis, Shiba Inus and Mutts. 

Gotta love em'!


----------



## redbassetlover

While I love all animals, Basset Hounds have my heart... :]


----------



## starrlamia

American Pit Bull Terriers
Old Boston Bulldogges
Mastiffs 
Dobermans

Those are my top 5.


----------



## jordancro

I currently have a pitbull, so that's my favorite breed. But I definitely believe a little mix in there makes all the difference in the dogs health. Because really, my favorite kind of dog is a healthy happy one.


----------



## Locke

my top five would be:

1) Weimaraner
2) Newfoundland
3) Flat Coated retriever
4) Pit Bull 
5) Giant Schnauzer

I would also take a great big mutt any day. I LOVE big dogs, and once out on my own, I look forward to owning one of those breeds. Unfortunately, unless I move, I wont be able to get a Pit....stupid bsl.


----------



## Akitamom

*Well i am a Dog Lover! But i love Large Breeds the most. 

Here is my top 5 Pick>>>

1. American Akitas
2. Labradors
3. Rottweilers
4. Newfoundlands
5. Chow Chows*


----------



## Anic

> i think it's true that you will always love the breed that you grow up with best!


I grew up with mutts and Rotties, but I have 2 terriers! lol
My favorite breeds are great big breeds and terriers


----------



## LuvBoxers

*I Love Boxers the most but also the ones that have the cute wrinkled up faces (English Bull dogs and pugs, Boston Terriers and Sharpei)*


----------



## Jen D

A while back I wrote in American Bulldogs which hasn't changed but now that I own a French Bulldog I have to add that breed. In the future I will also have an English Bulldog.


----------



## westiefamily

I have to say that the best dog that has ever owned me is a golden.



Akitamom said:


> *Well i am a Dog Lover! But i love Large Breeds the most.
> 
> Here is my top 5 Pick>>>
> 
> 1. American Akitas
> 2. Labradors
> 3. Rottweilers
> 4. Newfoundlands
> 5. Chow Chows*


Where is farrari?


----------



## PatriciaLynn

I don't think I could name a favorite. I've had an American Eskimo, a Chocolate Lab (English) and now have a Boxer (as an adult). Childhood pets were a Basset Hound and a Shepherd/Husky mix. Ben, my Lab, was my last dog and I honestly thought I'd never have another breed. But when he was gone, I thought I would always see Ben's face in another Lab so we got a Boxer. I guess I just love them all, even the mixes I've run across.


----------



## RubesMom

kkcakes said:


> i think it's true that you will always love the breed that you grow up with best! i have had a lab and a have a lab/ golden retreiver now!
> 
> lab/golden is my fav! =] sweet and FULL of personality!


The last dog that I "grew up" with (if you can call mid-twenties growing up!) was my mom's lab mix (he looks like an eternal lab puppy) that I helped her pick out at the humane society on MLK day, 2001, and I was absolutely in LOVE with him (not WAS, I still really love him) and I thought for sure I'd get a lab. Well, my bf was not as crazy about getting a dog as I was (I insisted that I HAD to have a dog in order for my life to be complete), and he especially did not want a lab because "everybody has them", even his mom and sisters had them (I say HAD because his mom's lab ran away, or more likely was 'freed' by a neighbor who felt sorry for the poor thing being chained up 24/7, and his sister took hers to the pound after 7 years, but she was crying the whole way there, so that makes it okay ). So we had to agree on something. He said basset hound, I said, no, I want something bigger. He said GSD, but I wasn't feelin' it. I said greyhound, but he wasn't feelin' it. He called me one day and said, "how would you like a dog for Christmas?" me: Yes! Yes! Him: "how about a Saint Bernard?" Me: "Yes Yes!" I knew that whatever I got, I would be committed in every possible way. I knew that even if we lived together, that dog would essentially be mine and my responsiblity and that I could not expect bf to bear the brunt of the work or even a small fraction of it (although he fell in love with R as quickly as I did and is a great "dad", although heis quite a pushover!). We researched the breed, and although they had a reputation of not being as energetic as I would have liked, they seemed perfect in every other way. So we did it, and now we've got Reuben, who is probably the most energetic Saint that ever lived!!! My heart pounds every time I see one. I still love labs, and I love my mom's dog, but now I am pretty sure that Saints are my favorite breed!


----------



## (:Jordan:)

I have a couple 

First on will be a Boxer because i own one.(and they are awesome)
I will own one or more of them in the future/near future
Dogue de Bordeaux
Doberman
Boston Terrier(the only littler dog I like)


----------



## 709Juggalette

kkcakes said:


> i think it's true that you will always love the breed that you grow up with best! i have had a lab and a have a lab/ golden retreiver now!
> 
> lab/golden is my fav! =] sweet and FULL of personality!


We grew up with German Shepherds and mutts and while they were great,the greyhound is my heart breed.I am also a big boxer fan and have been researching boxers BIG TIME lately,as I would love one someday.


----------



## Mr.bigs mama

*hands down yorkies*

This is my first experience with a yorkie. And i cant imagine life with out them. I would have a house full if i could. Though one is quite a handful, Its amazing how demanding the little guys are. Mr. Big my yorkie is the most loving and loyal dog and very territorial with me it amazes me every day how much he depends on me and loves me and vice vera. I have 3 daughters,and one son whos actually a dog hehe. and just he as much part of the family as my kids ..


----------



## mercurystarr13

I LOVE GREAT DANES AND ENGLISH BULLDOGS i have had both and very awesome dogs would recommand


----------



## jorge

WELSH CORGIIIIIISSSS <3
i tend to draw more to the small dogss


----------



## labsofgem

My favorite breed is the Labrador Retriever- any color !


----------



## jcw1503

I am a so called mut lover...I love the uniqueness of mixed breeds...my favorite mix breed is lab/german shepherd mixes....


----------



## boomerman

Am a Lab fan for life.


----------



## Great Dane

Great Dane or a Cane Corso.


----------



## mimi

I'm a pug lover. My first lived for 16 years and the next for 13 years. I now have one that is 2 and a rescue pug that is 8. All were/are black. They have the best personalities of any dog (I think) and the butt tuck run is hilariously funny. They are true comedians and love to see your reactions to their antics. I think if you've ever had a pug, you are just ruined for other breeds.

Mimi


----------



## Ojibwa

I'm really fond of my French Brittany, but all the sporting breeds are awesome dogs. I have never met a mean hunting dog.


----------



## jbray01

my dog is a lab and i love their goofiness and their enrgy, but i have always been fascinated by australian cattle dogs. i can only hope that i will be able to have one someday..


----------



## Sunshyne

Pug! I agree with Mimi, they are a breed all their own and you just wouldn't get it if you didn't have one! They truly are a big dog in a small body and Chloe amazes me with her ability to crack me up, cheer me up and be so loyal. I'm pugged for life.


----------



## All about Eva

Neapolitan mastiffs Rock. Most people have never heard of them but they can be explained as the wrinkles of and English bulldog and the size of a english mastiff. They are awsome dogs.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

I would say tie between English Bulldogs and Cavalier King Charles spaniels. I don't have a Cav yet, and probably never will unless I find one in rescue that will fit in with my large goofballs, but I absolutely LOVE grooming them!


----------



## Simon

Pembroke Corgi I love working with them.Nice family dog.


----------



## KBLover

I've always been fascinated by Border Collies. I guess it's their intelligence (and I do like their size and their colors).


----------



## SchnoodleGroomer

My Favorite pure breed is the Black Russian Terrier. I have a Miniature Schnauzer and a Giant Schnoodle they are great. Terriers rock my socks!!


----------



## AgilityAddict

Border Collies By Far... LOL... Love em to death!


----------



## Sebastian_Doggs

Yup Border Collies FTW! Perfect size, very handsome dog, and extremely intellegent. Dalmations are very nice too.


----------



## PupArt

I love Poodles and Chihuahuas ! 
http://pupart.1hwy.com/


----------



## MarxHasTwoMoms

Definitely Portuguese Water Dogs. Marx is growing up fast and is always keeping us on our toes. Every day it seems she learns something new or surprises us with a new behaviour/quirk.

She is a lot of work, especially after rolling around in the snow with other dogs and coming home covered in tiny snowballs... but we love her to death.

The breed is so intelligent and dignified looking. We'd love to get a second but would be crazy to as Marx is only 6 months!

Bex


----------



## raul28

I love teriers!!!


----------



## Sit_Stay

I don't know that I have a favorite.

Three breeds I would like to own but have not are

German Pinscher
Black Russian Terrier
Fila Brasileiro


----------



## Tmarie423

For me, Rottweilers are the absolute best


----------



## ninarasc

I have a soft spot for Pit Bulls However shelter dogs....whatever breed, color, or size...are the BEST! They are all special in my book.


----------



## paws4life

I love all the family friendly breeds, big or small. I agree with Ricky's Mom about the rescued dogs. It does feel good to save them. And maybe it's just me, but they seem to know that you've saved them. They really good pets, and we've never had big trouble out of our rescued pets. We currently have 3 rescued dogs and 1 rescued cat in our home. I've lost count of how many other rescues we have gotten to shelters, new homes, or breed specific rescue groups. 

http://www.onecomfypet.com


----------



## BIG JAKE

ENGLISH MASTIFF !!!
Besides my Jake's shedding, snoring, farting, burping, big poops, drooling and size(170 lbs. at 13 months old), this is the best breed in the world. I have 2 boys, 2 and 5, and he is perfect with them. I've had boxers, shepards and a pit bull mix, all good dogs. Jake at only 13 months old is already the best dog I have ever owned. Well behaved, obeys, protective of his surroundings yet playful with my sons friends who constantly come in and out of the house. Extremely friendly but not hyper. I will never get another breed.


----------



## Tmarie423

paws4life,

What exactly are the family friendly breeds?


----------



## rzrbaxfan

My favorite breed is NEEDY! The needier the better! I am a little partial to Boston Terriers (since that was my first dog) and Aussies (the 'toughest' rehab case I've worked on)....but in the end, if there is a need they have that make most people run, I gravitate towards it.


----------



## yatesie

im going to have to say my favorite breed is WESTIE! =] im very partial, though. i have two westies and love them more than i ever thought humanly possible.

but, my other favorites are french bulldogs, boxers, and newfoundlands.


----------



## AlleyLuvsLuLu

I love golden retreivers and as a child always wanted one. Guess someone upstairs must have been paying attention because a few years this mixed dog jumped into my car as i was parking and has been with me since. We beleive he is a Golden/Cocker mix and he is gentle and loving (doesnt make for a good guardog though lol) Only wish i would have had more time wtih him as he is an older guy..

I am also very partial to Lhasa apsos as i had one (lhasa apso/poodle) mix growing up who just died this year after being with us for 16 years and last year i got a lhasa apso of my own. They dont seem to be too popular but i think she sweet, snuggly, and a crack up to watch. 

My next dog will have to be a beagle. They are just precious in every way..

Ok i will stop rambling now.. lol


----------



## poochpatrol1

I love a rare breed of Korean dog called the Jindo. They are medium size, build, hair length, temperment, etc. and are a primitive breed so they are very healthy on average and also smart. They are great for hiking and camping and are very good with directions and getting home. If we ever get separated on the trails, my girl always finds the way back to the car and waits for me there. She never seems to get lost (unlike me..)
-Eva


----------



## Jamie Olsen

I've recently fallen for Border Collies.


----------



## Corteo

Bernese(of course) and Papillons.


----------



## Hiaja

I am very attracted to the spitz type breeds, papillon, siberian husky, norwegian buhund, norwegian elkhound, shiba inu, etc... I really like there profiles and since I have a papillon I guess the type grew on me. I also like Aussies and GSD...My favorite favorite...that's hard too say...ahhh I can't decide! there all so wonderful in their own ways!! mmmm ok small dog, the papillon, medium the Siberian husky and big dog the Akita (American), that's based on looks temperament wise, papillon all the way, at least from my experience


----------



## 8Mandy8

I'm very much partial to lhasa apsos because I've had my lhasa since I was 13 and he is my baby.  But I absolutely love golden doodles, retrievers, labs, huskies and alaskan malamutes.


----------



## aprilpixie

MissCrissy said:


> Poms are yippy ankle biters. I knew someone with a Pomeranian once and the dog was annoying. Very cute, though.
> 
> I grew up with German Shepherds, so I guess that's my favorite dog breed. I like Puggles too. They are so cute.


I had a Pomeranian and he was not anoying at all! All he wanted was for you to hold and pet him. He was a very calm dog, he would never bark or bite!


----------



## kenRC51

English Bulldogs.


----------



## dansamy

I have a squishy soft spot for Corgis, Collies, Shelties, Dachsies and Cockers.


----------



## PupPlanez9

i like dachsunds they rock!!!!!!!!


----------



## grego496

I have always had GSD's but recently I have found the love of my life, the Belgian Malinois. They are just as smart as my GSD's, just as fun and just as eager to please, but LESS SHEDDING!!!! OMG!!! I LOVE IT!!! I know have 2 Malinois and I couldn't be happier. I used to vacuum up enough hair to make a full dog a day, now I only have 2 vacuum twice a week!


----------



## Deadly eyes

Bichon ?
*runs to hide*


----------



## sm91397

Mutts. I just love them. Every really great dog I have had has been a mutt.
However, I tend to gravitate towards mixed hound breeds. I am southern and I guess the love of hounds is just a part of my genetic makeup.


----------



## cats11233

Smooth Collies.........


----------



## bosshoss

lab mastiffs mix,boxer, basset hound, husky and German shepherd thats in order


----------



## Apple

Beagles All the way. I have owned a few different breeds but have had beagles continuously for the last 18 almost 19 years.


----------



## Bully_Mom

AmStaff's Rotties and Pits would have to be my favorites there is just something about the fact that they are so misunderstood and they are just so sweet!


----------



## Joeb50

I have always loved the great dane, but I have always lived in an apartment so I have owned small dogs like a beagle mix. One of these days I will get my great dane.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro

It's a tie

I loved my flat coated retriever more than any other dog I've ever known...but I've also always wanted a Saluki...


----------



## RoxysMom

Well...I am a fan of bigger dogs! my dog is a rescue and she is part shiba inu or akita and mixed with chow....she is beautiful and smart and very receptive...best dog i've ever had [i know this sounds cliche but its true]

love you roxy!!


----------



## bigbadjohnsmom

I love Bull Terriers, too!


----------



## 123fraggle

My favorite is a well kept secret. The Tibetan Terrier will be my next dog. I came upon Fraggle purly by accident. We saw his picture on the rescues web page and thought he was a Beardie mix. We almost didn't get him as he went to a city 2 miles away. When the new owners to be saw how big he was they sent him back and lo and behold we have had him for 3 years! He is all or mostly Tibetan Terrier, easy to train, easy to groom, good looking, and a real cuddle bug. He has the drive of a Border Collie and the focus of a Belgian, a truly terrific dog. I am hoping all TTs are like him as I know I can't completely replace him when the time comes but I want a dog as close to him as I can get.


----------



## Binkalette

Lhasa Apsos! And GSD, but I dont have one of those.


----------



## Shaggydog

I love big dogs.I've had Labs,Bull Matiffs,Black&Tan hound,and a boxer mix.Right now I got a Great Pyreness/Golden Retriever mix. Hence my user name.As long as the dog is big and not aggressive,I like them.


----------



## AshleyT

I Love St Bernards , Newfoundlands, all those mountain dogs... but I'm a sucker for scraggly lil' mutts  i have a Jack-A-Poo and he is amazing.... best dog ever!


----------



## kevin21

Big dogs for me... Retrievers, mastiffs, great Danes, St. Bernards


----------



## jtm

Vizsla-rarely shed, middle size, and the most affectionate dog I have owned. Very Very smart. 
Springer Spaniel
Lab
We live on the coast so a dog must love the water.


----------



## Dante_Kali

i LOVE rotties, Dante is my first but i think i will most definitly be getting more in the future. they are sooo loyal and cuddly. i also love labs, they are just wonderfully tempered dogs


----------



## dustin2694

i love lhasa apsos!


----------



## Xeph

You mean there are breeds other than the German Shepherd Dog?

I had no idea....


----------



## Carefulove

Mastiffs, Great Danes, Newfs and the impressive GSDs.
However, our next dog will be small.


----------



## PitBully

Bully breeds in general.

I did own a German Shepherd a looooooong time ago as a child. I don't even remember his name, but I like the dogs fine. 

PB


----------



## PuppiesAreProzac

So many:
Border Collie
German Shepherd
Papillon
Lab
Pug
Boston Terrier
French Bulldog
MUTTS!


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Is Herding Breed a Breed? hehehehe......

I love Border Collies, Shelties, ACD's, and any of the other Collies.


----------



## Laurelin

Lonewolfblue said:


> Is Herding Breed a Breed? hehehehe......
> 
> I love Border Collies, Shelties, ACD's, and any of the other Collies.


Yes, any collie breed is my favorite.

And then those spastic little big eared spaniels of mine. Can't forget them.


----------



## baxterboy

Havanese.

Researched for a long time, and loved everything I read about this breed. We have one now, and it all proved to be true. Fabulous, friendly, sturdy, playful, unyappy like little dog! And, the softest thing you will ever feel. When people bend down and pet him it's the first thing they say.... "Did you just give him a bath? He's sooo soft" Nope, he's always like that-really!


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo

I don't think I have ever met a dog I didn't think was just amazing. Much better than people if you ask me... 

-Basset Hounds (I just cannot resist those faces, those eyes, those ears, those FEET!)
-Golden Retreivers (We had a beautiful "scarlet red' Goldie for 13 years who was surrendered because her owners moved in an apartment. We got her at approximately 2 years old, she was the sweetest, most affectionate, most loyal dog I have ever encountered and is the reason I adore dogs now)
-Boston Terriers (My aunt had one and I loved this dog to death, I called her the "catfish dog")
-GSD (Beautiful animals, intelligent, graceful, loyal companions)
-Pembroke Welsh Corgi (Active, beautiful, and a geniune "big dog in a small package")
-Rotties (Beautiful, intelligent, devoted)
-Pappilon (about the only truly tiny dog I would own. Gorgeous, athletic, loveable. There is just something very intriguing about these dogs)
-PBGV(Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen) (Oh my goodness. Love at first sight and sound! I cannot resist them!)

These are my favorites, but there really are so many breeds I could go into detail about. Name a dog, and I bet I can give you a reason why it is awesome.


----------



## silverphoenix69

In no perticular order:

Border Collies
Labs
English Springer Spainels
Rotties
Great Danes
Golden Retreivers
German Sheppards 
Austrailian Sheppards
Ermm...
...
And Dobermans

Is all I can think of right now


----------



## MrsJohnnyG

If you had asked me before I met my husband, it was Golden Retrievers... hands-down.

My hubby can't have shedding dogs because of severe allergies, so it's Standard Poodles for us... they are now my favorite breed! SO smart... SO funny... SO beautiful... SO lovey... SO fun and energetic and good-tempered and sociable and on and on and on. I just love them!

I also love any breeds that look like wolves (I know, I'm SUCH a girl ), Labs, German Shepherds, Border Collies, Newfoundlands, Irish Setters (their coats are so beautiful -- I've heard they're not the brightest bulbs on the tree though), really just about any large, smart dog!


----------



## baorb

Siberian Husky, Samoyed, Alaska Klee Kai, and also Alaska Malamute, even though I never had one.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Need I even say anything?


the one, the only, the American Pit Bull Terrier!


other favs


Patterdale Terrier
American Bulldog
French Bulldog
Catahoula Leopard Dog
Rat Terrier
Belgian Malinois
Tosa Inu
and this awesome little dude I met today and fell head over heels in love with...he was a Schipperke(sp?)


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

The bichon frise, my mentor was a breeder and he specialized in the breed. I get a lot of laughs when people find out :/


----------



## HyperFerret

Great Scott! I love TONS of breeds. The breed I really really love are *Chinese Cresteds!*

Other Favorites:

Papillion
All Collies
Australian shepherd
Siberian Huskies
Doberman
Miniature Pincher
long haired Chihuahua
Greyhound/Italian greyhound/Whippet
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Saluki
Weimaraner

....Really there's *a lot* more that I like.  I've never had a pure bred but wouldn't mind having one of those mentioned above someday. Mine I have now are mixed of Husky, Lab, Chow, Sheltie, and other.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Hmmmm...tough choice here, because I love several...Lol! 

I love Australian Cattle Dogs, Golden Retrievers, and I have to admit, having a miniature Poodle, is making the breed as a whole (there are three varieties) grow on me.  

The three breeds I have listed, are all sharp as tacks, love to learn, and love to please their handlers...and I speak from experience, as I have handled several of each...


----------



## wicketsmommy

I love keeshonds!


----------



## grindcorevlad

I found a list of popular dog breeds  I personally do not have a specific one. I just love them all  http://www.doggedhealth.com/compone...e-right-dog-/772-most-popular-dog-breeds.html


----------



## Jacafamala

I loooooove husky mixes. A rescue husky with a twist of a watchdog to him is my fave!


----------



## Brutus

My Absolute Fav is an English Bulldog! But due to my allergies & the expensive price range, I will stick with its cousin..a French Mastiff Brutus...and my Toy Poodle Lilly!


----------



## trentap

i've had many dogs so its kinda hard to say but i really love mini schnauzers. mine is a chocolate male that only weighs ten pounds. he has the best personality in the world, he loves everything. but my other favorite breeds that i've had were 2 labs, golden retreiver, standard schnauzer my last dog (rest in peace), and a mut that looked like a golden retreiver as far as body type and his long thick fur, but he was black.


----------



## Zoey_Sara

In no particular order:

Cairn Terrier--I am lucky enough to be owned by a Cairn Terrier. I always loved Toto from the Wizard of Oz and when I moved out on my own finally decided to get one. I did my research to determine if it was the right breed for me and found a local AKC breeder about 3 hours away. When I saw Zoey I fell in love with her. She's like a big dog in a little package. She's small enough that I can take her anywhere with me but sturdy enough that I don't have to worry about her hurting herself by jumping off of things.

Siberian Husky--My family has owned 3 different Siberian Huskies from the time I was in first grade and all of them have been so intelligent. The have an independent streak but that just keeps things from being boring

Airedale--I had never seen an Airedale in person until someone set one out near my home. After seeing this dog for a couple weeks my mom and I decided to go get him and bring him home with us. I don't know if all Airedales are like Jake (I named him after that old country song "Feed Jake" lol), but he's definitely one of the sweetest and most humble dogs I've ever seen!


----------



## Best*In*Show

My favorite breed is the Whippet -- so sweet and cute ears, too! I like the fawn and blue, I had one boy named Periwinkle when I was 17 and he was wonderful. Used to stretch his legs and nearly push me off the bed, lol. My mom took him to another owner when I was in military training and I've always remembered him very fondly.

Ruby has many characteristics of a Whippet like a long neck and her ears look similar from behind -- and she is my other favorite breed: good dog that needs a place to call home.


----------



## trentap

kguthrie said:


> I love my Jack Russell. They are especially cute as puppies.


lol my step dad has a jack russel. she never slows down. her and my boy mini schnauzer run and run around the yard til my mini schnauzer gets tired... his jack russel just stands over him wondering why he stoped lol


----------



## Dunixi

Great Danes, Huskies, and St. Bernards. All breeds my fiance dislikes. He dislikes pure bred Huskies, but is ok with a husky mix. Go figure


----------



## WalnutHill

*Re: hands down yorkies*



Mr.bigs mama said:


> This is my first experience with a yorkie. And i cant imagine life with out them. I would have a house full if i could. Though one is quite a handful, Its amazing how demanding the little guys are. Mr. Big my yorkie is the most loving and loyal dog and very territorial with me it amazes me every day how much he depends on me and loves me and vice vera. I have 3 daughters,and one son whos actually a dog hehe. and just he as much part of the family as my kids ..


YAY! Me too!


----------



## aokisweet

I am new to the site and so glad I found it!

I LOVE Poms, I have 2. And they are now 6 months old. AND my family has been very consistent with their training, they are not over barking, ankle biting and FULLY pottie trained. They are very smart and I cannot imagine being without them.

They are Aoki and Coco.

They do sit, stay and know several words, "no", "eat" and "treat", the one thing I am working so hard on is "come"....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Masterjedi688

Wow my favorite breed? Hmmmm.... there are so many of them. I love Pomeranians they remind me of fluffy dust bunnies, Shih-Tzus, Lhasa apsos, Poodles are 3 sizes, schnauzers all 3 sizes, Samoyeds, Labs, Goldens, Rough Collies because of Lassie. I love small dogs but I also love big dogs to. Any dog that can make a person think twice about coming over or crossing the street to ask me something, or make a person cross the street to the other side, holds a special place in my heart. LOL


----------



## Gray C

Newfies, springers and my daughter's Chihuahua


----------



## AlaskaDals

Dalmatians of course ! Thought I'd pop my head in and give my beloved breed a vote


----------



## Bruce_and_Sarge

Mmmmmmm...Beagle and German Shepherd!
I have a Beagle named Bruce and German Shepherd/Chow mix and his name is Sergeant Dagger (Sarge for short, but when I call his full name he knows he's in trouble!).


----------



## Frost62

i Love Pit bulls And Staffies


----------



## kcope001

For me it's a tie between Pekingeses, and Doberman Pinschers. Gizmo (my peke) snores like a grown man, lol, and Jasmine (my dobe) is a great big clumsy bundle of happiness and energy.


----------



## bigblackdogs

My favorite breed is the GSD. they are so pretty! I also like any large dog. well, any dog really. (in case you cant tell, I like big black dogs, so my perfect dog would probably be a black GSD)


----------



## zderekv

i'm obsessed with olde english bulldogges. here's my daughter with our boy, zeus. 5 months, 50 pounds - he's a tank.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND

I have the oddest combo of favorite breeds. In order of most fav
1. Border Collie
2. Borzoi
3. GSD
4. Papillon

... go figure


----------



## ndogmu

I love basenji coz they doesn’t bark and grooms itself and you have plenty of time to romp in the park, then the Basenji might be the perfect dog for me!


----------



## sillylilykitty

I dont remember my list....So I want to update it

I only have 3 this time (I believe I had a lot more last time). In no particular order.

1. German Shorthaired Pointer
2. Great Dane
3. Greater Swiss Mountain Dog

This G thing going on makes it very easy for me to find them all at once in the index of any all breed book.


----------



## Reacher

1. Australian Shepherd
2. Golden Retriever
3. Border Collie
4. Australian Cattle Dog
5. Bernese Mountain Dog
6. Brittany Spaniel


----------



## Foyerhawk

Whippet, Borzoi, Saluki, Basenji, Golden, BC, GSD


----------



## RottieMomx3

Rotties, GSD, Bulldogs, Boxers  

Who can pick just one! lol


----------



## TheHandmadeHound

Well I'm a sucker for Greyhounds (yes, I know I'm biased), but I also love Pembroke Welsh Corgis, Afghan Hounds, smaller Beagles, and friends of ours have a Shih Tzu that is the raddest dog ever!


----------



## Noel

That's REALLY hard...I like papillons. They are really cute. My neighbor has one named Heaven.
Funny story...
One day, there was a dead bird (poor birdie) in my neighbor's yard, (these are NOT the people that own Heaven the dog) and their little toddler came running out to see it. His dad goes "Oh, it looks like the bird went up to Heaven!" (Not the dog). And the little toddler goes "Heaven didn't eat the bird!" (The dog).
It was kinda funny!
Sorry if that was a little confusing!


----------



## JSporty1

American Pit bull terrier FTW  They are definitely my favorite breed.


----------



## Ophelia

There are so many, I could never just pick one.

1. Australian Shepherd
2. Border Collie
3. (Rough or Smooth) Collie
4. German Shepherd
5. Boxer
6. English Springer Spaniel
7. English Mastiff
8. Saint Bernard 
9. Australian Cattle Dog
10. Weimaraner


----------



## cece6

Wow that is a hard one.I love just about any dog.There are a few breeds I dont really like but wont say cause I dont want to hurt anyones feelings if they have that breed.
I love rottweilers, border collies, chihuahuas, boston terriers, italian greyhounds (but thats what I have or have had)
Breeds I dont have but love...Weimeramers(gorgeous dogs) boxers, big greyhounds, great danes, little fluffy froo froo dogs like maltese and poodles.
Im sure Im missing some that Im not thinking of right now.
If I could only have one dog breed...It would either be a chihuahua or a rottwieler.I forgot to add the mastiff breeds...I love bull mastiffs and those Dog de bordeaux too.


----------



## Joebas

My favorite is the Newfoundland, but Cockapoos are in a close 2nd place. I know, I know, they are mixed breed.


----------



## zhaor

Wow this thread's been going for more than 3 years.

1. American Eskimo
2. White German Shepherd
3. Shiba Inu
4. Siberian Husky
5. Border Collie
6. Shetland Sheepdog
7. Australian Shepherd
8. German Shepherd (not white)
9. Golden Retriever
10. pretty much any dog that doesn't droll .


----------



## BooLette

1. Basset hound
2. Miniature Shnauzer
3. Pembroke Welsh Corgi
4. Wire hair fox terrier
5. Scottish terrier

I love the ones with the short little leggies!


----------



## LoneRider

My Top 10:

1. Belgian Malinois
2. German Shepherd
3. American Pitbull Terrier
4. American Staffordshire Terrier
5. Alaskan Malamute
6. Siberian Husky
7. Akita Inu
8. Border Collie
9. Golden Retriever
10. Airedale Terrier


----------



## AmyBeth

I LOVE Great Pyrenees and Cardigan Welsh Corgi's, my husband loves Boston Terriers


----------



## LoneRider

> I LOVE Great Pyrenees and Cardigan Welsh Corgi's


Wow, what a size contrast. The big to the smaller end of the spectrum. I once considered getting an LGD, Northern Breed, or a pitbull before I got my Malinois.


----------



## AmyBeth

LoneRider said:


> Wow, what a size contrast. The big to the smaller end of the spectrum.


yes well I just absolutely love the personalities on both breeds. I've owned both breeds and they were some of the best dogs I've ever had. Well except for Charlie, a border collie/springer spaniel, but we got him when I was 7 and he lived to the ripe old age of 14yrs.


----------



## LoneRider

Nothing wrong with that, I was merely commenting on just the broad spectrum of dog types you've fancied there.


----------



## soumigirl

I myself am rather fond of Dogo Argentinos, nut I really dont have a favorite breed, anydog with a nice attitude adn personality will suit me just fine


----------



## FlamingoFan

It's a tie for me.....our first dog was a lab....and our second dog is a Schnoodle.

They are both my favorite breeds...and such different dogs!!!


----------



## SweetJeannie

I have to say my favorite large dog breed is a husky. 

HOWEVER. There is no way I could care for one now. Maybe years from now this could be different. 

So my favorite small dog breed is Pomeranian... which I have!!


----------



## Parachute

Doberman Pinscher
Vizsla
Australian Cattle Dog
Whippet


----------



## AnimalCrazy20

My fav breeds are:

Rottweilers
Dobermans
Pitbulls
Brittanys
Greater Swiss Mountian Dog


----------



## Prudence_Pekes

My all time favorite breed is a PEKINGESE and I'm lucky enough to be surrounded by them.

Favorite large breed is a *Mastiff*
closely followed by a *Redbone Coonhound*
and a *Beagle*


----------



## kms1167

golden retrievers
english mastiffs
newfoundlands
bernese mountain dogs

... i like big dogs


----------



## jcrattigan6557

I love Labs they are so beautiful! And they are really obedient dogs!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Love border collies. I think it's to do with their eyes. So hypnotic...

I also like labs a lot, or thought I did until I dogsat one last weekend. I used to live with a female yellow lab that I adored. I cried when she left, and she sat there licking the tears off my face! The one I dogsat for this weekend is very sweet, but can only be described as a dense ill-trained 100lb drooling humping monster. I secretly nicknamed him "the oaf"  

Honestly I'm not sure I can ever see myself owning anything but these two breeds. Maybe I'll change my mind, though, when I no longer have the energy to keep up with them.


----------



## RubyLove

I love salukis, and although they are a mix I have never yet met a lurcher that I didn't love the look and temperament of.


----------



## mylove4dogs

I love German Shephard's, I have had 4 in my life time.


----------



## Wolfiee

Labrador Retrievers <3


----------



## Alex50

Siberian Husky. But I love em all. I would have to put Golden Retriever up there as well as labs and my sisters welch korgie. Its so smart n funny. Truly belieue it all comes down 2 how the dog was raised, just like a lot of us


----------



## dtmowns

Picking 1 is too hard. I pick Flat Coated Retriever, Australian Shepherd and Newfoundland


----------



## TiffanyM2505

I have a wonderful Cocker Spaniel named Abbie... However I also have Kahne our new pup... 

He is one of numerous Great Danes I have owned and I always go back to the breed!!!

They are a wonderful addition to the family. Yes I said family because you don't treat them much different then you would an actual child. Kahne sleeps on a twin mattress and wears a sweatshirt if its cold outside!


----------



## jschofield09

I had a dog named "frodo" and he is a japanese spitz breed. I like this kind of dog breed because it is small, friendly, adorable and the most i like him is that he is very alert, when strangers come to our house he keep on barking to warn us.

If you want to see photos and information about the Japanese spitz just visit this article http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/japanesespitz.htm


----------



## ooby1kanooby

My favorite are labs. They are intelligiant, adorable, obedient, and trustworthy. I would put my life in Elli's (my black lab) paws anyday.


----------



## GatsbysMom

There isn't a big breed of dog I don't like, but I tend not to like smaller breeds, actually through no fault of their own... it's just that owners tend to let smaller dogs get away with a lot more than bigger dogs (don't mean to stereotype, just my own experience).

I especially love Rhodesian Ridgebacks... I dream of having a huge plot of land one day and owning a pack of them! I love Irish Wolfhounds and Great Danes. German Shepherds are wonderful, too. My guy is a mutt, but I couldn't care less. I admire purebred dogs but I'm not sure I'd ever buy one from a breeder.


----------



## ooby1kanooby

GatsbysMom said:


> There isn't a big breed of dog I don't like, but I tend not to like smaller breeds, actually through no fault of their own... it's just that owners tend to let smaller dogs get away with a lot more than bigger dogs (don't mean to stereotype, just my own experience).
> 
> I especially love Rhodesian Ridgebacks... I dream of having a huge plot of land one day and owning a pack of them! I love Irish Wolfhounds and Great Danes. German Shepherds are wonderful, too. My guy is a mutt, but I couldn't care less. I admire purebred dogs but I'm not sure I'd ever buy one from a breeder.


Finally someone who understands. Haha. I like small dogs but I wouldn't be caught dead owning one. I simply like bigger dogs better. My cousins have an adorable dog that is extremely small but I still love her. Also bigger dogs can protect you better. I even lay on Elli, like a pillow and she loves it. :]


----------



## colliepam

border collies,border collies,border collies.border collies,border collies. oh and i quite like border collies!


----------



## bnwalker2

I love many breeds but German Shepherds are my favorite


----------



## tunisianswife

shih tzu, golden retrievers, collies, shih tzus, labs, shih tzus, lhasa apso, Irish Setters, shih tzus, pekinese, oh...and did I mention shih tzus? lol

love them all. never met a dog that didn't like me...well, once when I was 4, I think 4 year olds and poms may not be a good setup. mutts are great too.


----------



## princesstiffany

not sure if i ever posted in this thread?
but for me:

1. Akitas. nothing can compare to them, at least to me!
2. Siberian huskies.

3. Ibizan hound, wire coat
4. Cardigan Welsh Corgi
5. Bichons, just for the little dog. have 2 and although i'm not a little dog person, something about those little clowns can change a persons mind!

i'm partial to the spitz breeds. but i'm also curious as to why huskies are mentioned in so many peoples list? what is it that ya'll like about them?!


----------



## cpostelwait31

Smart and Obedient dog breed that's what I want. Chesapeake Bay Retriever is an example of that born to hunt, smart and friendly breeds.


----------



## baorb

princesstiffany said:


> not sure if i ever posted in this thread?
> but for me:
> 
> 1. Akitas. nothing can compare to them, at least to me!
> 2. Siberian huskies.
> 
> 3. Ibizan hound, wire coat
> 4. Cardigan Welsh Corgi
> 5. Bichons, just for the little dog. have 2 and although i'm not a little dog person, something about those little clowns can change a persons mind!
> 
> i'm partial to the spitz breeds. but i'm also curious as to why huskies are mentioned in so many peoples list? what is it that ya'll like about them?!


Whats there not to love about them ?


----------



## DragonNighthowler

I love all kind of Spitz. They have such an independent, wolf like character. Specially the pom, it's like a wolf in a curse. XD

I own a greyhound now, and you've just got to love these dogs. After the first experience, I'd own another one, although in the future I want to destine my efforts into handling huskies.


----------



## Kayota

I was in love with German Shepherds until I got Dachshunds. Now I LOVE Dachshunds, hahaha. They're just really cool dogs <3


----------



## Harland

Ever since Choca came in (tho she tends to be a devil) the hound group. Would like to have a big back yard once on my own and get some good trailing pups (not for hunting)


----------



## Laurelin

ooby1kanooby said:


> Finally someone who understands. Haha. I like small dogs but I wouldn't be caught dead owning one. I simply like bigger dogs better. My cousins have an adorable dog that is extremely small but I still love her. Also bigger dogs can protect you better. I even lay on Elli, like a pillow and she loves it. :]


You know I said that once too.... I do not like toy dogs. 

After owning numerous small dogs and several large dogs there's not much difference. The big thing for me is the heart and character the dog has. I've realized now good dog is a good dog, size is a non-factor to me.


----------



## JackG

I'm the opposite. The big, giant dogs intimidate me. I'm fine with medium-sized dogs like poodles or a lot of mutts, but not the giant ones. 

I prefer the little ones, or the common terrier-sized ones.


----------



## tw1n

Do muts count? Nothing will love it's owner like a mut will.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

I LOVE pretty much all dog breeds! <3.

Great Danes would have to be my number one though. 

But like I said I pretty much adore all dog breeds!


----------



## steven_burke_SBT

Staffordshire Bull Terriers..my dog Rocky is a great dog,playfull and always happy to see people! shame about the bad wrap on Staffs because they are not angry dogs..they just want to please!


----------



## cherryhill

i love aussies 
but i love all herding breeds!!!!


----------



## Buddy Jacobs

I had a black lab who died at 16 yrs. I got him when he was 2 , he was abused. Totally afraid of men and had never lived in a house. Within 2 weeks of living with us, he was no longer afraid and totally protective of my 4 kids and my mom. He became the most loyal dog you could ever want. I cried for 3 days when it came time for him to go.

So that being said, I think black labs are the best. But, I recently got a mastiff and I am in awe at how intelligent this dog is. He learns immediately and is so well behaved. Stubborn at times but willing to please.


----------



## SupaSweet777

American Bulldog is definitely my favorite but I do have a weakness for all bully breeds.


----------



## terrier crazy

The best most well mannered dogs I've ever had were American Pit Bull Terriers. I love Jack Russels and Toy Fox Terriers for their attitudes. Shelties win in the beauty department. And for some strange reason I would love a Chinese Crested based on appearance alone, I've never actually met one.


----------



## Patterdale_Lover

Shiloh shepherds German shepherds Huskies Northern inuits
Kangal dogs Belgian shep Patterdales and labs


----------



## Chocolate Labrador

Labradors, you gotta love 'em  I also love spaniels and Beagles they all make great companions and are good with other dogs


----------



## emka

I love Aussies


----------



## colliepam

Buddy Jacobs said:


> I had a black lab who died at 16 yrs. I got him when he was 2 , he was abused. Totally afraid of men and had never lived in a house. Within 2 weeks of living with us, he was no longer afraid and totally protective of my 4 kids and my mom. He became the most loyal dog you could ever want. I cried for 3 days when it came time for him to go.
> 
> So that being said, I think black labs are the best. But, I recently got a mastiff and I am in awe at how intelligent this dog is. He learns immediately and is so well behaved. Stubborn at times but willing to please.


aw,bless,do i know how you feel!i have lost far too many good dogs,collies,russells,shepherds,mutts.they dont live long enough!got an old collie and a pup at the mo.


----------



## bella and lolas dad

My favorite breeds are bully breeds.
But i have to love my own breeds to my Pomeranians and Shiba Inu's


----------



## meghf

Love standard poodles. This is a breed I will try to always have in my life. Other faves/intrigues:

- irish wolfhound
- bichon frise
- greyhound
- great dane


----------



## Rayne01

Im quite partial to pit bulls and schnauzers. I have one of each now, and a doberman mix. I've had pit bulls my entire life, they are amazing animals when raised the right way. When I was younger I had one, Touch-down was his name, he walked me to the bus stop every day, and when I got off the bus after school, he was always there waiting for me. He was my first real bestfriend. I was almost attacked by a wolf hybrid once, and if it wasn't for him I probably would have been. He put himself between the hybrid and I, and he took the bite that I would have. So if I had to pick a true favorite, it would deffinantly be the pit bull. Schnauzers run a close race though.


----------



## kenzie1901

I had a pappilion that died recently and he was the best dog I have ever had. The breed itself is supposed to be very sweet and alert and if you are adopting one they are bound to have some problems if their previous owners abused them in some way, because they do not do well under stress


----------



## bully

See signature.


----------



## Jeanie

I love all dogs but i think my favs have to be German shepherds and black labs , but i have also had a lot of mutts who i loved just as much ,


----------



## Siberian Husky Lover

tw1n said:


> Do muts count? Nothing will love it's owner like a mut will.


Yes! Of course they do count! Well... I have to say I love all dogs breeds, but I love huskies the most! They are my favorite! I have to say that all dogs are special!


----------



## Jeanie

As im getting on in years lol , i have had some beautiful mutts who were the most faithful dogs, i dont really think they are any differant to pure breds i love them as i love all dogs , just a personal opinion


----------



## Babael

American pit bull terriers followed closely by the german shepherd dog.


----------



## JLWillow

I'm usually partial to anything that's a spitz or spitz mix. Anything that looks foxy or wolfy.  I also like King Charles Cavaliers, Duck Tollers, Pit Bulls, and German Shepherds.


----------



## Sammy1

I like gun dogs. My favorites are:
Weimaraner
German Shorthaired Pointer
Irish Water Spaniel

I find their temperaments great (if not a little energenic)

Just deciding which pup to get

Any ideas?

Sam


----------



## KasparovII

I've owned rough Collies (wonderful dogs), a Cane Corso ( simply awesome K9's) and now own (I rescued him) a pitbull. But my favorite breed and the best dog I have ever owned was an American Akita named Kato. He was the dog you would have over and over again...if you know what I mean. While the Akita can be very dog aggressive, Kato loved every dog he got to know and treated my folks old Collie like a father. This dog had it all....the beautiful Akita looks, size (27" / 120 lbs.) and was the most intelligent dog I've ever owned. Unlike some Akitas, he was easily trained and totally obedient. I cannot recall, once he was an adult, my ever having to even scould him. 
I still think of him every day and my heart still breaks if I think about him too much.
On a lighter note, the pitbull pup I rescued has been a very pleasant surprise. Very polite and respectful extremely easy to train and a great companion. "Gotti" is very large for the breed (85-90 lbs.) and a beautiful black brindle coat with a white chest. Many have said he must have had a cross somewhere because of his size, but I just don't see anything other than APBT...but who knows? He's great with other dogs, loves people and has never been in a fight of any kind. Having said that, I know he'd be all the protection we'd need. My 84 yr. old mom had two TV repairmen come into the house but Gotti would not let them upstairs to my mom's quarters. Just a little growl from this huge pit and they knew they needed some family member to let them pass. Once I said "OK", Gotti stood down and everything was fine. Now the pitbull is only surpassed by the Akita on my list of favorites.


----------



## pitfreaKs

Hence, my name Pitbulls rock! They are awesome, loving, and protective dogs.


----------



## p.funke

bosties for life!! they fart, they burp, they snort, they never settle down, and their anal glands explode!! what's not to love?


----------



## ProudPitOwner

pitbulls! its all i will ever own, i've never had an ill tempered one and they are just the best dog for me. i need my pooch to really enjoy keeping me company and keep me active. they're smart and it really is a challenge to train them...as that might sound bad i love a good challenge.


----------



## L_E23

Very hard question, I love a variety!

My favorites include:
Pit Bulls
Great Danes
Doberman Pinschers
Rottweilers
Papillons
Australian Shepherds.


----------



## Rottieluv

Rottweilers! They are the biggest goofs. They are silly, compassionate, and protective when need be. And you can have just one. We're getting a house so I can have more


----------



## Ocsi

1. Poodle
2. Cocker spaniel 
3. Viszla


----------



## lilbowwow

lablover said:


> I love labs, hence my name. I have 2 black labs. I think dachshunds are hysterical though. My friend has 2 of them and the crack me up every time I go down to her house. They are just so cuddly, they will lay right on their backs in your arms and let you pet their bellies.


i love labs too


----------



## yom

Mine are Huskies, Malamutes and GSDs

But i love so many other breeds too but those would be my top 3


----------



## sassykzt

I have 3 Westies now and before them I had 2 Westies, and before that @my Mom & Dad'd house we had a total of 6. So I guess Westies it is


----------



## zuesmypet

Hi just want to say that i like all breeds but i would have to say that the boxer breed is my favorite


----------



## FaithFurMom09

I have to say my fav are: Beagles, Labs, and Weimaraners.


----------



## LoveCairn

I love Cairn Terriers ! Mine are great with kids, playful, intelligent & love family.. They are not lazy lap dogs, unless they are really tired =) 

A well known dog of this breed is Toto from the classic movie The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## LynnInTenn

I love all dogs, but I have to say Border Collies are my favorite


----------



## Karinia

Brittany (duh)
Border Collie
Havanese
Saluki


----------



## digits mama

Cairns because I am biased.

but I love all dogs and all breeds and mixes. A shorter list would be the one I dont like. And there is only one on that list.


----------



## TxRider

LynnInTenn said:


> I love all dogs, but I have to say Border Collies are my favorite


+1

Or australian shepherds.

Maybe even more some of the mixes from them.

GSD's are a close second and growing fast though.


----------



## Laurelin

I know I answered this before but... Papillons and border collies here!


----------



## BullTermom

Love those labs, but have a teacup chi, and a bullterrier. She is a handfull but the my chi is the sweetest thing in the world. Not a yapper.. Just flat lazy!

I'm new here and still trying to figure things out. lol I'd love to be a regular on here, but the rules are still confusing to me. I'm slow, but I do come around.
Glad to meet you all.



BullTermom said:


> Love those labs, but have a teacup chi, and a bullterrier. She is a handfull but the my chi is the sweetest thing in the world. Not a yapper.. Just flat lazy!
> 
> I'm new here and still trying to figure things out. lol I'd love to be a regular on here, but the rules are still confusing to me. I'm slow, but I do come around.
> Glad to meet you all.


 If anyone has tips on Bullterriers, I would love to know them. Mine is very headstrong. I'm waiting for her to calm down, I've heard they do at a yr old, and she is that.


----------



## Easywolf

Huskies for me. Or husky-lab mix like mine. My first dog and am officially addicted now. Huskies for life.


----------



## BullTermom

My Bull terrier has total tunnel vision on just about 'Anything. She is a crack up, right now it is 'water. During the last rain, she stood under the drain runoff and would have all day if I would have let her. I'm going to breed her when its time. I want to wait till she is about a yr and a half. I Will Not make her into a puppy-breeding-machine. But will breed her at least twice. The pups are worth alot, and I know it will calm her down. And before people jump me for that, I paid alot for her, and plan to make my money back. And as for the 'calming down' I Know that works after a litter or two. Two, will be her limit, then I'll get her fixed. She is the most beautiful terrier I've ever seen. She has the 'Showmanship stance naturally! she always looks like she is in position to be judged! she is gorgeous!
As for Huskies, they make 'Wonderful dogs. In Alaska you can hear them just about anywhere you go. I love their unique sound. Very devoted dogs.


----------



## zturtilli

hey blackrose, and anybody else who is interested in training boston terriers - I love those dogs as well! I found this article to be really helpful in training my own boston terrier: 
http://www.dogbehavioronline.com/public/297.cfm
Hope it helps!


----------



## didee

The love of my life was a mutt I got from a shelter. My vet said I should enter her into the "most undistinguishable mutt" contest at the vet school which is located here. I never entered her, but when we would watch Westminster, I would tell her, "you're never gonna be able to go there!" She was 35 pounds and had the cutest paws. She looked like a cross between a fox and a miniature wolf. She died in 2007 at the age of 16.


----------



## suntigerbaby

im a big dog lover. I like all dogs and think they are a part of the family no matter what.


----------



## pmster

I have to throw the Australian Shepard into the mix of breeds I see here in this post My family has German Shepards...great dogs...but when we decided to get a dog we got a mini aussie! Easy to train, easy to raise, Great family dogs. Our Riley acts as if he is one of the humans in the family He is very much part of the family. My husband is a cat lover, but now has a dog at his heels most of the time Follows us everywhere, has to be right with us


----------



## mrslloyd09

This is such a great question and I really have to think hard as I've been into dogs since I could read. I know hubby loves rotties and pits and I plan on us owning them one day (I just love their faces!!) and I love my doxie/lab but if I had to go for a purebred choice, probably the German Shepherd or the Pomeranian. I know not exactly similar.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

I don't really have a favorite dog breed, but I am partial to smaller breeds. I'm also partial to spaniels...all kinds lol. Hence, my Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. I love my cavs to death! They are such nice dogs. I haven't met a cavalier that doesn't have a great temperament. And their faces are sooo cute! I would like one of each color, but that's not gonna happen yet lol. I have 2 of the colors, though....good start. I love my mutts, too, just in different ways. My cavaliers are my heart dogs!


----------



## Yui

(Phalène) Papillon! Red&white and RedWhite&Sable being my personal favorites when it comes to colors! :3 I love both forms of the breed(I'm not sure if I can choose one over the other atleast not now), they are just the perfect little dogs! When it comes to the other small breeds I like the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (blenheim) and the Japanese Chin (Red&white is my fav but I like the black&white also). I also like the Shitzu, but not as much as the others; white (or white and tan) Pekingese are also nice.

For large breeds I adore the Doberman! If I ever get a large breed dog, that one would be it, preferably one with floppy ears. :] I also like the look of the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, but that would be a hard breed to come by...


----------



## aokisweet

I just love all dogs at the moment~ Of course Poms are ONE of my favs - and they have never bitten mine or anyone else ankles But anywhoooo

I love the Standard Poodle - I seriously am passionate about them right now.

Doberman
English Bulldog
Golden's
AM-PB
Sheltie
Cocker Spaniel


I have to say even though there is not a dog I dislike, but dogs with long torsos just freak me out - big or small. Weird wish I could put my finger on that.


----------



## ErisAlpine

I have so many favorite breeds but my ideal dog would be any as follows..

Lab
Golden Retriever
Newfoundland
Siberian Husky
Alaskan Malamute
Samoyed
Old English Sheepdog
Doberman
Border collie
Thibetan Mastiff
Great Dane
Bosten Terrier
Lapphound
German Shepherd
and all Corgi's

I basically love all dogs but those are my faves.


----------



## dogexpert

I love those sheep dogs!!!!


----------



## zoeagility15

I love...
Rotties
Dogo Argentino
English Mastiffs
Alaskan Malamutes
Malinois
Tibetan Mastiff
Beauceron
and just about any other working breed!!! I thing that big working dogs are the best! Well, except for my Zoe(although living with a beagle x border collie x JRT is not always easy)


----------



## JohnnyBandit

I have no idea if I have responded to this thread or not but....

Australian Cattle Dogs......

Other Breeds I like a lot but..... No close second...


----------



## spunkyduckling

I love all but lately I've been wanting a really small dot to carry in my purse like a chihuahua .. so guess that's my favorite for now


----------



## cheyenne1

I have always had dogs in my life, and I LOVE them all! But to pick a favorite I would have to say hands down it is an Aussie.


----------



## Vira_Lata

Dachshunds


----------



## sagira

The following are the breeds I gravitate towards:

Llewellin Setters (strain of English Setters - we're getting a puppy in a few months)
Shetland Sheepdogs (we had one - smart and sweet)
English Cocker Spaniels
Small Munsterlanders
Whippets
Basset Hounds

But of course I like all dogs


----------



## spunkyduckling

*sagira*

Wow you got a lot of favorites!


----------



## eminart

*Re: sagira*

I like just about any athletic breed. My last dog was a GSD and my next is a Doberman. Those two are definitely at the top of my list.


----------



## Questdriven

Although I love all dogs, I do have a favorite breed. Collies. I also have an extra soft spot for German Shepherds, Border Collies, JRTs, Corgis, Shelties, Papillons, Doxies, APBTs, and Staffies/AmStaffs.


----------



## belark

I love retrievers, chow-chow and pomeranians. But i am dying to have St. Bernard and Siberian Husky. Unfortunately, it is expensive to raise them in a tropical country.


----------



## GypsyJazmine

My heart breed is the Great Pyrenees!...I do love all LGD breeds though.


----------



## jfanta403

i love non-sporting dogs... I love strong looking yet friendly and huggable dogs to play with my kids... I bought chow chow for my 3 & 2 year old sons. But i love hound dogs too... I also have an Irish Wolfhound and an Ibizan hound.


----------



## Jare

Even though they're the result of irresponsible people, I LOVE mutts!
The big so mixed ones you cant even tell the breed anymore 

But ACTUAL breeds I would have to say, I've always had a soft spor for Basset hounds, Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, and anything bully  Mostly pit bulls.


----------



## sagira

I like Sporting dogs. I like Llewellin Setters, Brittanys, English Cocker Spaniels, Small Munsterlanders, and I admire (from a distance) German Shorthaired Pointers. In the herding group I like Shelties, Collies and Australian Shepherds. As far as hounds are concerned, I have a soft spot for Basset Hounds and a few sighthounds such as Whippets and Salukis. Although I like and admire dogs as a whole, there are none from the nonsporting group that I can think of right now that I would like to own. From the toy group Papillons and Havanese are the only ones that appeal to me, and maybe the Italian Greyhound, but only if and when I'm too old for the other bigger dogs


----------



## bmdmom

My favorite breed will always be the Bernese Mountain Dog. I love everything about them, but they do have a huge downfall. If their lifespan and overall health were better, they'd be the PERFECT dog  Not biased at all 

Other than Berners I tend to like large and giant breeds. It would be easier to list the breeds I'm not very fond of..that list is rather short! Although I will probably never own any of these breeds I really like Newfies, Saints, Rottweilers (love their wiggly butts), Goldens, Vizslas, Malamutes, Pyrs, Samoyed and for some reason I like the look of Italian Greyhounds and Min Pins.


----------



## Buoyant Dog

German Shepherd Dogs....they are the royalty of dogs.


----------



## echoica

Border Collie
Australian Shepherd
Australian Cattle Dog
Whippet
Sheltie

...and of course MUTTS!!


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Dog<Cat said:


> American Pitbull Terriers.... *There is no other breed that can match their intensity on a dog for dog basis*.


Can you explain this a little more clearly for me please?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Dog_Shrink said:


> Can you explain this a little more clearly for me please?


I'm pretty sure it's kind of like saying "There's no other breed that matches their intelligence/trainability/etc" in reference to a Border Collie.

Most of the time, those qualities are a matter of opinion. That's not to say the APBT isn't intense (or that a BC isn't the qualities listed above), but HOW intense you find them to be probably depends some on your experience and perspective.


----------



## jschofield09

I love toy dogs, I own a yorkie girl named "Fog" and a boy japanese spitz named "Frodo"...


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Thanks Dakota for the aassist. No what confused me was how you stated it "on a dog for dog basis ". I can totally understand intense... determined, etc. I have owned plenty of bullies in my days and just wanted a little clarity. Intense is usually and adj. that is used to describe a particular quality of a dog not their overall behavior. I have known plenty of bullys that are intense cuddlers and determined clowns. How are you using intense to describe them... what about them is it that you feel is/makes them intense? BTW if you were to use intense to descrtibe a doxie I would ask the same thing... Thier tenacity in the hunt can be intense.

Just as an aide here is the definitions provided for intense.

in⋅tense  /ɪnˈtɛns/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [in-tens] 
–adjective 1. existing or occurring in a high or extreme degree: intense heat. 
2. acute, strong, or vehement, as sensations, feelings, or emotions: intense anger. 
3. of an extreme kind; very great, as in strength, keenness, severity, or the like: an intense gale. 
4. having a characteristic quality in a high degree: The intense sunlight was blinding. 
5. strenuous or earnest, as activity, exertion, diligence, or thought: an intense life. 
6. exhibiting a high degree of some quality or action. 
7. having or showing great strength, strong feeling, or tension, as a person, the face, or language. 
8. susceptible to strong emotion; emotional: an intense person. 
9. (of color) very deep: intense red.


----------



## Hallie

Beagle!


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Geez Dog remind me to never ask you for clarification again on something. Why do you have to turn everything into a battle. I was just wondering what you were meaning by a "dog for dog" thing as I've never heard it put like that before. Sorry for asking. No need to be so defensive.


----------



## Duckie1009

Retrievers! I had a lab/spaniel mix growing up and now a goldie mix. You just can't go wrong with them. I think beagles are cute from pup to adult.


----------



## peekies

My favorite breed is Pekingese. Great personalities. I've never seen a breed with as much personality as these. Small, which is good and big ole eyes  I love how they grow up and still look like little puppies. So cute. They are easy trainable, energetic outside but lazy indoors. I couldn't ask for more


----------



## rubberduckey273

shiba inu for sure  
though i'm biased.
i just love having a dog that doesn't bark for no reason, doesn't drool, and is small enough to have in an apartment yet big enough to take care of herself. also, i love intelligent, independent breeds. and of course, i'm quite partial to the spitz breeds.


----------



## littlejohnsmom

I have 2 favorite breeds, American Bulldogs and English Bull Terriers. I have one of each. My Bull Terrier, Twitter, is 5 years old and my American Bulldog, Little John, is 1 year old and 100lbs.


----------



## Happy

Bichon Frise! Happy's very energetic and she loves to play and meet new people. Plus, she has those puppy dog eyes that i adore.


----------



## springerspaniel

It has to be the Springer Spaniel. SO much fun, so loyal and completely bonkers!!!!

Check this out fellow Springer Lovers

http://www.love-springer-spaniels.com/index.html


----------



## Chubs

Gotta go with a Goldendoodle. I know, I know, it's not a real breed. But to me she's just the perfect dog. Smart (too smart...lol), friendly, athletic, non shedding. A gerat outdoors companion. And she likes to snug up when we sleep.


----------



## littlejohnsmom

Any Bully breed, especially American Bulldogs!


----------



## SiberianOwner

I love most all dogs but tend to prefer the larger breeds. My favorite, though, has got to be the Siberian Husky. They are stubborn and hard to train but they are so much fun to play with. I think I could put our Siberian, Snowy, on a soccer team as the goalie and she would be the star! She is the second husky we have owned and we have loved them both dearly...and who can resist those beautiful blue eyes!!!


----------



## lyssyboo

my favorite dog breed has got to be rottweilers 
i love big dogs and ive grown up with them
and all the rottweilers ive had have been gentle giants and i love that about the breed.


----------



## Fluttera

Hi all, I'm new here, but I thought I would put what my favorites are. Although they are hard to choose.

I'm one of those people who like to get pure bred dogs that no one in town has. But as I've mentioned in my introduction, I am hands down for the Alaskan Husky. (Not Siberian Husky, not Alaskan Malamute) A true genuine Alaskan Husky. Which I guess could be known as a Mutt?? But as far as breeds go?

Alaskan Klee Kai (Waiting to be approved and hopefully be able to take one home soon)
Papillon (Hoping to get one soon for a compaion for me and the AKK.)
Siberian Husky 
Alaskan Malamute
Rough Collie (Black and tan)
Tibetan Mastiff (Also black and tan)
Irish Setter
White Fangs (Everyone should know what that means. If not, wolf/dog mix)
And as many poeple have said, All around Mutts. ^_^


----------



## baorb

Fluttera said:


> Hi all, I'm new here, but I thought I would put what my favorites are. Although they are hard to choose.
> 
> I'm one of those people who like to get pure bred dogs that no one in town has. But as I've mentioned in my introduction, I am hands down for the Alaskan Husky. (Not Siberian Husky, not Alaskan Malamute) A true genuine Alaskan Husky. Which I guess could be known as a Mutt?? But as far as breeds go?
> 
> Alaskan Klee Kai (Waiting to be approved and hopefully be able to take one home soon)
> Papillon (Hoping to get one soon for a compaion for me and the AKK.)
> Siberian Husky
> Alaskan Malamute
> Rough Collie (Black and tan)
> Tibetan Mastiff (Also black and tan)
> Irish Setter
> White Fangs (Everyone should know what that means. If not, wolf/dog mix)
> And as many poeple have said, All around Mutts. ^_^


Who are you planning to get the Klee Kai from ?


----------



## Fluttera

baorb said:


> Who are you planning to get the Klee Kai from ?


I am planning to get the AKK from the only breeder in Alaska. It's funny. You'd think a rare breed developed in Alaska, most would be in Alaska, but they are mostly in the California Area... What is up with that?

Anyways, Denali View Kennels. I've found her name from the AKKAOA site. Can I ask why?


----------



## baorb

At first I thought the same, I wonder why there is so many in Cali. 
We also have 3 here in Texas, that I know of. 

I have a Klee Kai, and there's also another memeber who also has one.


----------



## Ohiomike

German Shorthair Pointers


----------



## SupaSweet777

littlejohnsmom said:


> Any Bully breed, especially American Bulldogs!


Ditto!!!! I love my fat head soooooo much!!


----------



## tecjunkie

I have fallen in love with Shih Tzus. I currently have two of them. I like labrador retrievers along with golden retrievers. I used to play with my friend's golden retriever a lot when I would visit. When I brought my house I had two labs that I trained a played with a lot. I had to give them up for adoption to a friend of mine due to job loss and moving to another city. If I was still living in my house, I would have adopted my Shih Tzu along with my two labs. I miss my labs and try to visit when I can.


----------



## tecjunkie

Hello Tirluc - I was going to get a border collie but changed my mind after doing research on the breed. I would have to put in a lot of time with them because they are smart yet hyper active dogs.


----------



## brittanystamand

My favorite has always been a German Shepherd, ever since I was little. Throughout the years it's sort of changed, now to a German Shorthaired Pointer. But once I go looking for new dogs, I can never make up my mind. I love big dogs so much I just can never seem to choose just one x)


----------



## Carleybby

GSD.
I love chows.
Dalmatians are beautiful.
I'm also becoming more and more fond of the bull breeds.


----------



## fuchsia-dog

Poodle and Schnauzers are my favourites


----------



## maranello

Definitely APBT's are at the top of my list. 

Other favorites include most of the other molosser breeds, and I have a weird obsession with Bracco Italianos. =D


----------



## sablegsd

German Shepherds!

And I love our Poms, although they are more my hubbys dogs.


----------



## thebunnyexpert

I love Silky Terriers because they're not too small like little toy breeds. Plus I LOVE small dogs, they live longer with few health problems. And my Silky's hair isn't too long and definitely not too short. I really don't like short-haired breeds. Plus, I love the temperament of Silky Terriers.


----------



## BeegalBabe

Woh, who has this much time to study who likes what kind of dog breed? They have like 100 pages...the pictures are kind of cute though!!!

http://hunch.com/media/reports/dogs/


----------



## sagira

Very interesting! I'm surprised people haven't scrolled down and read all the correlations of dog breed owners. Some of them cracked me up. I know this paragraph did:

West Highland Terrier (Westie) fans think the world needs more “Family Values”, while BullMastiff fans would volunteer to be Tasered “just to see what it feels like”   LOL

I think it would be funny to see if the Pap owners here would have those characteristics. Like opera? 

I have all the characteristics of a Bernese Mountain Dog owner! I don't have one, though, but I looooove them! If I didn't live in a hot climate, I would own one.

I owned a Sheltie, and except for the Impressionist art thing (I'm okay with it, but not preferred) - and I do own an iPhone, VERY much me at the time I owned one years ago! I was impressed. The iPhone was a gift, though. I wouldn't have bought it for myself. But now I really appreciate it 

Lastly, this explains why Labrador Retrievers are soooo popular, AND why mid-range national clothes chains and hot dogs are also 

Fascinating!


----------



## Crantastic

That site is fun! I have a papillon and I am female, resistant to authority (haha), think Ellen DeGeneres is okay but don't have strong feelings about her either way, read books quickly, and am pretty decent at learning to play instruments. I don't like opera and I'm not overly emotional, though.  

The papillon is my favorite small dog breed. I was always a "big dog" girl until I started researching them; they're one of the few small breeds I would ever own. I like that they are energetic, highly intelligent and trainable, fairly friendly (at least not nervous), good with cats, non-yappy, have very few health issues and don't require a ton of grooming. They're also very pretty, of course!

The doberman is probably my favorite large dog breed. I like the look of them, the ease of grooming, extremely high intelligence/trainability (this is probably my number one requirement in a dog), and the protective aspect. I may own one someday; my current situation's not suitable for a bigger dog, so I can't have one now. I'm confident I could handle one, though.

I also quite like GSDs and would want one were it not for the fact that I'd rather never again own a large, double-coated dog (I didn't enjoy grooming my 100+ lb malamute/collie!). I also think that Australian shepherds, Leonbergers and most of the setters are gorgeous. I've also become enamored of the Alaskan Klee Kai of late (they sound similar to a papillon in everything but the friendliness, but I'm fine with an aloof dog as long as I socialize it enough that it's neither afraid nor aggressive). I'm getting one of those soon, so I'll see if they become one of my absolute favorite breeds.


----------



## !dogbreeds

i like bulldogs
and german shephard , and few more, but i don't own anyone of them ,
i am planning to get german shephard within 1 year, he is dangerous though


----------



## DogWiseUSA

I tend to love them all, but I guess I'm biassed,lol! I have always been a trerrier fan(>30lbs) and have never really liked to toy sized dogs. Well, boy how things change. I recently adopted to sporting mixes and I'm in love. These boys have been a real treat! We also recently adopted a Chihuahua mix (Yuck!) and boy have I been eating crow. All my friends like to give me the devil about my "yappy little dog" and then they meet her and change their mind as I have.


----------



## cheysmom

I love all dog breeds i mainly like big dogs such as the germanshepherd,doberman pinschers Rotties and goldens and labs as well i have own big dogs and grew up around dogs as of now i got 3 dogs.Thers Goldie shes the oldest and is a Lab/Golden/collie/Shepherd mix then theres Rusty hes a suspose to be a lab/rottie mix but looks more like a shepherd mix.And then theres Cheyenne my purebred Rottie she is the youngest out of them she will be a yr old on thursday the 18th my other dogs are 9yr and 1yrs old.And they all get along great with each other


----------



## LoveMyBigDog

Hello everyone!

My first/only dog is a Lab/Rott mix--She just looks like a double-wide lab  

I found this site by googling lab/rott mix and found a closed thread asking if this breed is dangerous--I was so sad I couldn't post to it to add my experience to that thread that's still out there showing up on the internet. 

My boyfriend got this dog as a puppy and was moving into an apartment and left her with me. I really never had my own dog and didn't know how to take care of her. She used to chew my wall and steps when she was kept in the laundry room when we were gone. Before my boyfriend left, he told me the dog would probably be put to sleep if she went to the pound (something I could never do anyway). She seemed mean. She was hyper. She jumped. She barked to go out constantly. My boyfriend played very rough with her. I didn't know how I could handle it but my mom said, "you watch--she's gonna be your best friend". 

Then one day I became gravely ill--my brother had to take her for a few days when I had surgery. I was very weak for about a month after coming home and my brother dropped her back off (prematurely) because I couldn't take her out to the bathroom as much as she was used to, or play like she liked to do (she was only about a year old). Oddly, the pup knew I was sick and just layed on the floor next to the couch and hardly bothered me a bit--it was then that I bonded with her.

I hugged her, I kissed her, I talked to her...and she became a big teddy bear and not the mean/hyper dog my boyfriend abandoned me with.

Last week I found a large tumor in her mouth--and looked all over the internet for what it could be and a specialist to take her to. She is too important to me...and my parents.

I moved in with my parents not long ago--my mom has terminal cancer and dad has Alzheimers. My mom weighs less than my dog and was afraid she would knock her down--or demand to be taken out constantly. Others feared my dog would attack my dad when he became irate. 

In half a year, my dog has never barked to go out to mom and dad--if I'm not home, she holds it. The dog follows me through the house but she will go back to lay next to mom when she knows mom isn't feeling well. She gently takes treats from my moms fingers. My mom had to put her dog to sleep recently too and the love of this animal has meant so much to her.

The dog knows when dad is in a bad mood and walks over to him and offers her back for him to pet her--which he always does with a smile. She changes his bad moods, she distracts him, she runs interference when he gets tempermental. When he looks like he's going to hit me, she has sat in between us and looks mournfully up in his eyes. She has never struck out at him and knows he is sick.

The dog stays with me, and comforts me through some really tough times--and finding that tumor in her mouth horrified me.

Today I got the news of her biopsy--her tumor is benign (fibrous epulis). She needs to have it removed by laser (still looking for that onlline) but, thank the Lord for the dog.

I highly recommend lab/rott mixes--give 'em lots of love and they'll give you and yours much more in return.


----------



## colliepam

LoveMyBigDog said:


> Hello everyon
> My first/only dog is a Lab/Rott mix--She just looks like a double-wide lab
> 
> I found this site by googling lab/rott mix and found a closed thread asking if this breed is dangerous--I was so sad I couldn't post to it to add my experience to that thread that's still out there showing up on the internet.
> 
> My boyfriend got this dog as a puppy and was moving into an apartment and left her with me. I really never had my own dog and didn't know how to take care of her. She used to chew my wall and steps when she was kept in the laundry room when we were gone. Before my boyfriend left, he told me the dog would probably be put to sleep if she went to the pound (something I could never do anyway). She seemed mean. She was hyper. She jumped. She barked to go out constantly. My boyfriend played very rough with her. I didn't know how I could handle it but my mom said, "you watch--she's gonna be your best friend".
> 
> Then one day I became gravely ill--my brother had to take her for a few days when I had surgery. I was very weak for about a month after coming home and my brother dropped her back off (prematurely) because I couldn't take her out to the bathroom as much as she was used to, or play like she liked to do (she was only about a year old). Oddly, the pup knew I was sick and just layed on the floor next to the couch and hardly bothered me a bit--it was then that I bonded with her.
> 
> I hugged her, I kissed her, I talked to her...and she became a big teddy bear and not the mean/hyper dog my boyfriend abandoned me with.
> 
> Last week I found a large tumor in her mouth--and looked all over the internet for what it could be and a specialist to take her to. She is too important to me...and my parents.
> 
> I moved in with my parents not long ago--my mom has terminal cancer and dad has Alzheimers. My mom weighs less than my dog and was afraid she would knock her down--or demand to be taken out constantly. Others feared my dog would attack my dad when he became irate.
> 
> In half a year, my dog has never barked to go out to mom and dad--if I'm not home, she holds it. The dog follows me through the house but she will go back to lay next to mom when she knows mom isn't feeling well. She gently takes treats from my moms fingers. My mom had to put her dog to sleep recently too and the love of this animal has meant so much to her.
> 
> The dog knows when dad is in a bad mood and walks over to him and offers her back for him to pet her--which he always does with a smile. She changes his bad moods, she distracts him, she runs interference when he gets tempermental. When he looks like he's going to hit me, she has sat in between us and looks mournfully up in his eyes. She has never struck out at him and knows he is sick.
> 
> The dog stays with me, and comforts me through some really tough times--and finding that tumor in her mouth horrified me.
> 
> Today I got the news of her biopsy--her tumor is benign (fibrous epulis). She needs to have it removed by laser (still looking for that onlline) but, thank the Lord for the dog.
> 
> I highly recommend lab/rott mixes--give 'em lots of love and they'll give you and yours much more in return.


what a lovely story,I had tears in my eyes,reading it.I hope you and your lovely dog have many more happy years together.God bless.


----------



## sagira

LoveMyBigDog, that is a wonderful story about a special dog. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## LoveMyBigDog

Thank you, Colliepam and Sagira!  I came across this site when I was a little emotional about coming so close to losing the big baby too. I would be pretty embarrassed now about my raw feelings here--so your kind remarks make me feel better--thanks! 

The thread mentioned above has been closed for some time but it appears pretty high in google ranking. I'm sure the original poster long ago got her baby at that shelter. I hope others take heart, some "mean" dogs are probably just conditioned to be that way and that can be overcome with lots of love.

There seems to be quite a few Dog Whisperers posting on this site!  I'm going to keep reading through the threads for lots of tips--I'm also really thinking about getting a second dog now and still not sure how to train them (I think my dog trained me!) (Her name is Abby and she is 9 years old now.)


----------



## Darla Giselle

Small dogs:
Yorkies 
Beiwer Yorkshire terriers -must have
Cavaliers
Long-haired Chihuahuas only lol
Poms
Red colored toy poodles
Continental Toy Spaniel(Phalene) or the Papillion(same dog, different ears) 
Alaskan Klee Kai 

Big dogs(when I'm older with kids to walk them LOL) :
Alaskan Malamutes the bigger the better!
Samoyeds!!!
Shiloh Shepards
Bernese Mountain dogs
Border Collie!

But my hearts belongs to MALTESE! -totally portable, non shedding/drooling, quiet, hyper and calm, very trainable and smart, can have long/short hair, cuddly, friendly, the list can go on and on.


----------



## Olga-Iv

1.Russian Black Terriers
2.Black Miniature Schnauzer
3.Irish Wolfhound
4.American Staffordshire Terrier (Only dogs with steady mentality)


----------



## lexx

Dobermans & German Shepherd Dogs

And Sighthounds!

The Dobie and GSD for their interactiveness and loyalty and the Sighthounds for their sensitivity and beauty.


----------



## ErisAlpine

Eurasier is my favorite breed but I also have a fondness for Finnish Lapphunds.

I used to be indifferent to Chows, but I recently met a really wonderful Chow and I now think I am inlove with that breed.


----------



## Laurelin

sagira said:


> I think it would be funny to see if the Pap owners here would have those characteristics. Like opera?


I hate opera, lol!

I don't think that's very accurate in my opinion. Most pap people I know are not high school, opera loving, etc.

The sheltie fits me slightly better. I love impressionism at least.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I like opera  I'm a Pap owner. I think the Papillon is my favorite small breed. I've met many many small breeds around here after I got Nia but I must say, I still like Papillons the best! Cavalier King Charles Spaniels are pretty good too! We have one as well and she's the biggest sweetheart.

As for big dogs, I like Flat coats, goldens, tollers, australian shepherds, border collies, and the brittany as well. I'll probably own one of those in the future and hopefully I can get around to all of them!


----------



## JessieLove09

I will list my top 10.lol:
1. German Shepherd
2. Rough Collie
3. Shetland Sheepdog
4. Australian Shepherd
5. Doberman
5. Siberian Husky
6. Norwegian Elkhound
7. Greyhound
8. Great Dane
9. Labrador
10. Golden Retriever

Thats just a random order.lol. I got 2 GSDs, well one may be Norwegian Elkhound mixed in.lol


----------



## crabbylion

Chihuahuas make excellent dogs! They're economical, low maintenance, and very underrated watch dogs. I've owned them for ten years and I don't see myself ever getting tired of them!


----------



## Foyerhawk

Still Borzoi followed by Salukis, Whippets, greys, GSDs, BCs, Goldens...


----------



## drishan

Chihuahua's are cute.


----------



## KyahCA

I love Golden Retrievers. They're so beautiful.


----------



## indicas_mom

i have pug and bullies they are my fav but i also looove loove loove GSD's and shiloh sheps


----------



## MooMoosMommy

GSDs, Rotties, Aussies, Dobies, Boxers... GSDs and Rotts will always be No 1 and No 2 for me though.


----------



## Affenista

Cocker spaniels have been great dogs in the past. I'm interested in 
the affenpinscher, after studying the breed... looking forward to owning
one.


----------



## Ramble On Rose

Boxers! Although after this one (my 4th), i think i'm going to stick with smaller dogs and switch to French Bulldog. Problem is there haven't been any in my area to adopt.


----------



## Cooperdoo

Pomeranian/Poodles are the best. I have one, Cooper and he's so cute.


----------



## LindaA

I love all dogs, if there's a dog around - thats where I will be!

But my favorites are:

Border Collie or Australian Shepherd


----------



## JessieLove09

This is kind of a hard question.lol. I guess Rough Collies. But I really love German Shepherds and Dobermans.lol


----------



## safarichick101

Rough collies and papillons. But I love the dogs I have (they are mixes).


----------



## Rob213

I've had Labs most of my life and like them a lot. I'd like to get a Leonberger one day. Love that breed.


----------



## bela101

I love mastiff


----------



## -Maxine-

Kangals, Laekenois, smooth collies, german ******* and staffies.


----------



## Heidigirl5

I love golden retrievers, but to tell you the truth......I never met a dog I didn't love!! They are four-legged angels....well, some might make you think they're devils, hahaha!


----------



## john47

my favourite breeds are german sheperds and malinois.


----------



## Shandwill

I have been blessed to have some wonderful dogs touch my life over the years including a few rough collies, a rottie, cairn, sheltie, a JRT mix, corgi, and a miniature schnauzer. Currently my husband and I have a German Shepherd/Great Dane mix and a Caucasian Ovcharka, while my mom has a Great Pyrenees, a German Shepherd, and my 12-year-old JRT mix. These five dogs were all adopted/rescued and are all FANTASTIC dogs. So, long story short, I guess my favorite dog breed is the kind that you rescue because, in turn, they spend the rest of their days doing whatever they can to thank you.


----------



## Angel's_mom

I don't know if I've responded to this or not, but I'm very partial to beagles. That's probably because I grew up with them, but I've never met one with a bad temperament. I had one as an adult as well, and contrary to what everyone told me, she was very easy to housetrain, did not bark unless she either needed to go out, or was outside and wanted in. I've had a lot of different breeds but I still lean toward the beagles. Just don't tell my Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## Hallie

Angel's_mom said:


> I don't know if I've responded to this or not, but I'm very partial to beagles. That's probably because I grew up with them, but I've never met one with a bad temperament. I had one as an adult as well, and contrary to what everyone told me, she was very easy to housetrain, did not bark unless she either needed to go out, or was outside and wanted in. I've had a lot of different breeds but I still lean toward the beagles. Just don't tell my Cocker Spaniel.


I agree! My Girl was extremely easy to housebreak and train. She even has a reliable recall. How can you not love those big brown eyes and giant floppy ears?


----------



## Crickett

Wow, now thats a hard question, but if i HAVE to choose...Rottweiler,Miniature Dachshunds(my first ever dog), And APBTs.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke

Great Danes 

I also like the Dogue de Bordeaux
Any mastiff really.


----------



## Beatrice96

I love German Shepherds, Papillons, Boxers, Pomeranians, Border Collies, and of course, any good 'ole mutt 

My absolute favorites though (purebreds) are GSDs and Paps


----------



## sagira

I have a thing for gun dogs. I like Llewellin Setters, Goldens, English Cockers, German Shorthaired Pointers, and a few more. However, I also really like a few herders such as the Australian Shepherd and Shelties (I had one - great breed!).


----------



## Beastit

Airedale Terriers and australian shepherds
also border collies and shelties :]


----------



## Davey728

Absolute favorite pures are the GSD and Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## waterbaby

I really don't have a favorite. There are a few I'm not partial to, but I pretty much love all breeds and none stand out as better than the rest. When I take those breed selectors, I always get an impossible number of matches.


----------



## Mercy Medical

Honestly, I really love mutts. Haha, there's just something about them. I have never had a purebreed dog before. I especially like the scruffy looking mutts as I think they're the most adorable.

I think if I actually had to choose a breed, it would most likely be Labs or Golden Retrievers. Typical, I suppose considering how popular they are, but I loved my two lab/retriever mixes.


----------



## l2andom

German Shepherds at the moment. Picking up a Japanese Akita pup next spring :]. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## macavity

got everything in my family, from tiny terriers (and a few staffies) to border collies, spaniels, a lab, a cattle dog and a rottie - but I love my German Shepherd  she is the smartest, sookiest and most devoted dog anyone could ever wish for. She can also be (unintentionally) very funny....


----------



## Jacksons Mom

I guess I have quite a few favorite breeds. I've met sooo many dogs who I'm like "wow! I love that breed too!" lol.

Since I grew up with a Golden Retriever and a German Shepherd, those two breeds have a place in my heart always. Daisy, the Golden, was just the sweetest dog you'd ever meet. My grandma also had a Golden who recently passed away at age 15, and our neighbors out on the farm at my dads place have one. I just love every Golden I've met. Their temperment, if properly bred, is just what I want in a dog. I honestly don't know if I have the personality to own a GSD as much as I love them, we screwed up with our girl big time, but I was young so didn't know any better, and the parents didn't either.

However, I've become a definite little dog (under 20lbs) person. My dad now has 2 little dogs, my mom had one for 4yrs until she passed away, and then Jackson being my first dog. They are just so easy. I can just pick them up easily if trouble pursues, lol. They eat a whole lot less and a 5.5lb bag of food can last me almost 2 months for one dog. I've also become really fond of the no/low shedding thing (I realize not all little dogs don't shed, but a lot don't, or do very little). Their tail doesn't break things, LOL (my aunt's Pit is known for knocking crap off the table with his tail). When they step on my foot, it doesn't hurt. I'm constantly around big dogs because I am a dogsitter/walker and as much as I love them, I must say I enjoy being able to leave and come home.

Whew, anyways, favorite breeds are a Silky Terrier (which Jackson may or may not be), Papillon, Westie. I think that's about it right now for my favorite favorite.


----------



## stacey101

Ohh I just cant choose one 
my favorites are

Shih-Tzu
Golden Retreivers
Dalmatians
Siberian Huskeys
Border Collies
chinese crested
Austrialian shepperd


----------



## pbmix

I've only owned mutts - with Annie being the closest to an actual breed - she is almost full APBT, but not sure what she is mixed with. I love each dog individually, so it's hard to pick a breed I like more than others. However, owning a pit bull mix does cause one to study study STUDY all things pit bull, and I've come to have a deep love and appreciate for that particular breed. 

Another breed that is on my dream list one day is a Whippet. I think they are graceful, sweet, hilarious dogs!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

As much as I am drawn to many different breeds, and just kind of rescue whatever falls into my lap, I think it will forever be Dachshunds. Can't get away from the buggers.


----------



## KAroberts

golden retriever = ) I love my little Wesley.

All dogs are great though.

Golden Retriever. The cutest pups but sometimes a handful when full grown like Wesley...


----------



## GeorgiaBoy

American Dingo/Carolina Dog. LOVE mine agile/intelligent/quite/perfect size.


----------



## Cuca's Mom

I love American Pit Bull Terriers. They are very reliable and I like their small size.


----------



## Nell

Siberian Husky. I fear, respect and love this breed. XD I know they can be a monstrous handful. This is without a doubt my absolute favourite. 
Breeds that are crammed in second place:
Samoyed/Alaskan Malamute
Newfoundlands (Drool buckets! Yay!)
Golden/Flat Coated retriever.
Doberman Pinschers
Border Collies
Great Danes. 
And probably the only small breed I like: Mini Schnauzer.


----------



## SchnauzerLove

My absolute favorite breed... Bernese Mountain Dog








Other favorites lol include 
Miniature Schnauzer








Golden Retriever








Great Dane








and... last but not least
English Cocker Spaniel


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Dachshunds. Undecided to whether or not I prefer miniature or standard. Probably will be determined if I ever own a working Doxie.


----------



## nitetiger4

I love Rhodesian Ridgebacks, quiet, intelligent, striking to look at, naturally protective, good with kids, but with minimal shedding & exercise needs. I really, really love GSDs too, but they shed way too much for me and need too much exercise... just couldn't do it with the two kids.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Pugs, Pugs, and oh,yes, Pugs! 

Second favorite would be French Bulldogs.


----------



## StanValo

My favorite is *Rottweiler.* I had 3 dogs of this breed, all were males. I cannot imagine a breed better than this. If proper trained this is truly a perfect companion. Great with kids, perfect guardian. This is the picture of my dog *Vincent* who recently passed away at the age of 10 years. He will always be remembered as one of the best dogs I ever had.


----------



## 2Dogs&ACat

I like my two dogs. But Fez seems unique to me from other poms and after him I don't think I'll get another. I don't think I could handle another shepherd either. Maybe it's just Vita but she has so many bad habits that she knows are bad and does them anyway. She is also dog agressive. She was 8 months when i got her so socilization time had passed. 

I'm a long time admirer or Borzois and I'm planning on one for my next dog.


----------



## syngsd2011

Black Russian Terriers <3


----------



## tovizchick

Vizsla...very high energy but intelligent, sensitive, short hair...just find them absolutely beautiful...


----------



## strangemachines

1. Staffies: When I was thirteen, my parents let me have my first dog, a Staffordshire Bull Terrier puppy. She was my baby, my best friend. She had so much energy, she loved everyone she met, she was obedient and friendly and I've never loved anyone or anything quite as much as I loved her. They remain my favourite breed because of their expressive faces and rambunctious but gentle nature. Ebony, my girl, had a habit of sleeping behind me and burying her face into the back of my neck under my hair when either of us were upset. She was run over once and when she came back from the vets, she slept by my bed for weeks until she improved. She was perfect. I miss her greatly. 

2. Boxers: I've never owned any myself but my mum has two and I've known them their entire lives - they are they most playful dogs I've ever encountered! They are so funny and affectionate and I can't resist their squishy faces and snuffling. I love that they're convinced they're lapdogs and that they remain puppies even in old age.

3. Chinese Shar Pei: Currently I own two Shar Pei puppies, Nezha (pronounced Nah-jah), a tan male, and Zi, a black female. They're a lot of work, probably the most difficult breed I've had, but it's so rewarding. I think you can really tell that they appreciate the attention and the care. My two babies love to be spoilt and they protect me tenaciously in return (I live in a relatively rough city). They're a lot of fun, to bathe and to walk and to play with. They're unique and absolute sweethearts, rightfully cocky and totally hilarious.

4. Japanese Akitas: A gorgeous, regal, intelligent breed. Our family kept one as a pet when I was quite young, she was named Kia and she was an excellent guard dog. She was quite iffy with men, though, very protective of the women in our family. She was stolen one night from our backyard. Unbelievably, just when we'd given up and thought her gone for good, she found her way home. Our neighbours looked outside the window and told us she was waiting outside the front door for us to open. We had to give her up a couple of years later as the experience was traumatic for her and she became sort of difficult to handle (I had an abusive father and she would often attack him so he made us get rid of her). She was beautiful and incredibly clever. The breed is stunning and perfect for anyone dominant who wants a big dog. 

In a couple of years I want either a Pug or a Mastiff, but for now I'm happy with my Shar Peis. These are all my favourite breeds.  Any that is wrinkly, drooly, bulldogy, and/or powerful! I've had Rottweilers and Alsatians too, they were brilliant.


----------



## TheStins

Nell said:


> Siberian Husky. I fear, respect and love this breed. XD I know they can be a monstrous handful. This is without a doubt my absolute favourite.
> Breeds that are crammed in second place:
> Samoyed/Alaskan Malamute
> Newfoundlands (Drool buckets! Yay!)
> Golden/Flat Coated retriever.
> Doberman Pinschers
> Border Collies
> Great Danes.
> And probably the only small breed I like: Mini Schnauzer.


Our list is almost the same.  
#1: Samoyeds - have had great experiences with. Easy to train, great temperment. Great dogs in every aspect. Mine has had knee problems though. :-(
#2: Siberian Husky - Probably the most beautiful, noble, and intelligent dogs I've ever been around. They are a handful though but seem to be house broken easily.
#3: Newfoundlands & Bernese - Beautiful, Strong, and elegant dogs.
#4: Golden Retreivers & Labs - The all-american family dogs, iconic, energetic dogs.


----------



## Pareeeee

I like Jack Russells and Boxers. Even tho I don't have either at the moment. Of course most other dogs I like too...


----------



## ButterflySouls

Piiiit Buuuuulll <3
Well actually, I love all the bully breeds.
Bull Terriers, AmBullies, Staffies, AmStaffs.

My 2nd favorite is Rotts.


----------



## ZOMGSquirrel!

I love pretty much all breeds of dogs! I do think dobermans and minpins are incredibly gorgeous though, theyre so sleek and sharp looking


----------



## Silvicen

I have a big stubborn soft spot for LGD's especially Anatolians. I also really like Rotties and Border Collies. My other half likes GSD, mtn curs and working coonhounds. But all I have are big ol mutts.


----------



## Rinchan

Bearded Collie. My parents have one and he will be turning 9 years old this year. He is a great family dog and very sweet. He used to be very active and would go for a walk and run around are yard several tiems a day. But now a days, he's a couch potato! (Though he still gets his walk) He loves the family cat and will sleep next to her! I'd love to get one because I miss living with my parents dogs, but I currently live in an apartment with no fenced in yard and that is not a good for beardies because they are so active! But I love the way they look and their facial expressions.


----------



## Zoi

Jack Russell terriers I just love them! i'm getting my female in a few days I would love to hear some tips from another JRT proud owner. Thanks


----------



## mom2molly

i love most breeds...but especially rat terriers, JRTs, rottweilers, pitt bulls, beagles and min pins


----------



## Casskanerva

I love bulldogs,(American, english, french). I haven't owned one but I just love the look of them and learning about them 
I like pitbulls especially blue nose. 
I love yorkies. I have had two they are the biggest sucks and are hilarious. 
I also have had a shiba inu. I think I got a lemon lol. But she's a good dog just a lot of problems. She mostly acts like a cat but I love the way looks. 


I hate cockerspaniels. I think they are retarded. I have yet to meet an intelligent, friendy cocker spaniel. I have 2 scars on my face courtesy of one.


----------



## dbulick

You obviously haven't met our little Chewbaca yet. He is super friendly, and will even water your feet for you if you pet him.


----------



## Dyy

I love Belgians Shepherds Groenendaels they are my dreams dogs...I'd like to talk with this breed growers in this forum


----------



## Littledoglover

:clap2:I love corgis shelties bordercollies but my most favorite dog is the mini schnauzer. They are funny and they really seem to have some smarts too them.. My little schnauzer is so smart..and spoiled But I have to say I love all dogs.


----------



## Cane Jay

I like all the Bully breeds, especially Cane Corsos.


----------



## Mishbagee

I'm getting an american eskimo soon so I'll say they're my favourite breed however I have a feeling I won't be feeling the same next month, lol!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

All bully breeds, all big dogs (especially Neos, Danes, Dogue de Bourdeauxs and Ovcharckas), Labs, BC's and Curs too


----------



## Trillian

All bully breeds!
Rottweilers, Dobermans and Akitas

But most bully breeds! <3333


----------



## PirateJim

Long thread... Bit longer now because I just HAVE to put in my vote for Standard Schnauzers. Super dogs, not too big to have around all the time, not so small you're about to step on them all the time. Smart, extremely easy to train if you will just maintain your pack leader status with them. As loving as any dog I've ever known and they don't shed much. Downside is that you do have to groom them and they need "big dog" amounts of exercise


----------



## kosmeds

I like all the dolichocephalic large dogs: rough collies, all sight hounds, and Belgians the most. I also like setters. But I've only ever had collies in the last 36 years. I think about trying another breed and I always chicken out. I love their softness, their sweetness, their intelligence, their elegance, and their beauty.


----------



## NRB

PirateJim said:


> Long thread... Bit longer now because I just HAVE to put in my vote for Standard Schnauzers. Super dogs, not too big to have around all the time, not so small you're about to step on them all the time. Smart, extremely easy to train if you will just maintain your pack leader status with them. As loving as any dog I've ever known and they don't shed much. Downside is that you do have to groom them and they need "big dog" amounts of exercise


and the barking can be a downside if you live close to other people....., or should I say the wide range of vocalization! I'd say that they are easy to train as long as you are FAIR, they don't tolerate unfair. Smart dogs. Tough. perfect with small children. Great couch potato's but can run all day long.


----------



## Bogie

Maltese! They are big time lap dogs. So if you're looking for a snuggler, the maltese is it : )


----------



## amavanna

Yea I love dogs that COULD totally man handle me but would sooner layout on your lap and snore. Boxers ( for obvious reasons ) I really REALLY want to have a Great Dane one day. I also love the Hooch Style Mastiff ( I feel terriable not remembering the breed name) Pit Bulls are just as much as a big baby as boxers are really and I also really Bulldogs, I mean who couldn't love that face.


----------



## DogEthusiast

I love German Shepherds, they are great dogs.


----------



## cruiser73

Boxers all the way) They are good natured, big lap dogs


----------



## SamD

I love most dogs. I have four dogs who are all wonderful. I have a Jack Russell who is 17 and the most adorable little dog (I have been told not to tell her she is a JR because she does not know). I have two Beagles 13 and 14 years old and another cross breed dog I rescued from a dog refuge. I love them all.


----------



## -pupdog-

i love staffies


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

I love all dogs, but my all-time fave breed & the one that I fit best with is the cattle dog. But I do love all dogs & its always fun to see a dog that isn't so popular, at a park one time I saw a bedlington terrier while I was riding my horse, he ran up to us (we were taking a snack break off our mounts) & the owner was suprised that I knew what he was & didn't think he was a poodle lol.


----------



## Ziva's Mom

MUTTS!! The have a little bit of all the good things!!


----------



## lizziemax09

We have always had dogs, but about 6 years ago, we acquired our first Pointer… a Vizsla , we named Abby, and now we are hooked. Peaches joined the family 2 years ago. They both hunt upland game in season and compete in AKC events.


----------



## KatyBud

Australian Shepherds I showed them for many years


----------



## wildmagic

I think it would have to be Australian Shepherds. Love my boys


----------



## Jazzy6

I'm a small dog person, I have to say my most favorite are chihauhau's...when they are trained right they are great little companions. Also pugs, they have such sweet temperaments and make great family dogs! Now I have a chi/pug mix, she's the best little dog I've ever seen, best of both worlds!


----------



## backerbabe

My breed of choice is the Rhodesian Ridgeback, hence my name. Don't get me wrong, I love them all, but if I'm going to feed one, vet one, & rearrange my life for one it's strictly a 'backer for me. Same thing w/horses. If it's not a TB, it need to live w/someone else for the very same reason.


----------



## ksymonds84

I love all Breeds and Mutts! My personal favorites are Shelties, Collies, and Papillons and my German Shepherd/Lab mix grand-dog!


----------



## itsjustmebre

I love all breeds, and mixes are great. But if I had to pick a favorite, its easy enough...Labradors! I used to own one, but he died of bone cancer back in 2007. I love their loving and loyal personalitys, nothing like the two Shih Tzus I have now XD My Tzus are more of "love me when I feel like it" kind of dogs XD For other favorites, I'm a big dog person, but I LOVE Pembroke Welsh Corgis! They seem to be pretty rare in my area, I've only seen Cardigans(and only a few of those!).

But yes, Labs are my favorite 

~IJMB


----------



## spanielorbust

Mutts will alway rule, but I'm getting more of a penchant for the Tibetan Spaniel breed. This guy is gorgeous.








---









SOB


----------



## WolfyNeiviv

My SO's favorite is by far a golden retriever. 

I like most dogs except for Chows, hairless/odd looking ones, massive droolers, and massive shedders (I'm allergic!).
Got to say I'm totally biased towards Tzus and Maltese. I love pitbulls - my first ever was one named King and I called him 'slimeball' and my grandpa had a beautiful red nose he named ... Rudolph. I love spaniels. And collies. My grandparents had one named Josie that kept me from falling into a river once.


----------



## vbud88

golden retreivers bolo is our 3rd one


----------



## Monster Malak

After getting these Monsters, I cant look at another dog the same,,,,haha.
The Boz or Guregh are a Guardian Breed from the Urfa mountains in Turkey. 
Low prey drive, strong love bonding nature. Love and Protect. 
At MonsterMalak, Love comes in BIG packages!!!!
Below is Monster our 6 month old pup. Father is above, at 38", 220#.


----------



## MinaMinPin

I loved Labs in the past but when my mother gave Mina, a mini pinscher as a gift. I instantly fell in love with the dog. I don't think it's about the breed, I think it's about the unique traits they share with you that keep you in love with them.


----------



## WolfyNeiviv

MinaMinPin said:


> I don't think it's about the breed, I think it's about the unique traits they share with you that keep you in love with them.


Totally agree with this point.


----------



## DougGeneration

I'd love to have all of them( but I doubt it's possible!), but at the moment I currently adore Yorkie Terriers and Toy Poodles. Next in line would be GSD, then the list goes on...... I won't get to finish if I list them all. lol


----------



## PatrickCampbell

I like Golden Retriever, Labrador, German Shepherd Dog, Beagle and Bulldog specially. I have Labrador and love him so much.


----------



## martins

Benji said:


> Yeah, and that shiver thing they do - man are chihuahuas manipulative.
> 
> And most people think dogs are stupid.


Wow. You know I'm laughing on the outside but inside I'm unsettled because if you're right I've been had and bad! "That shiver thing," which causes everyone within eyesight to come up to me and ask if my dog is freezing or scared (some looking like they're ready to call the dog snatchers), may be what happens when you give a chihuahua special attention for being so small and innocuous looking (looking is the operative word).

They definitely aren't stupid when it comes to picking up patterns in your actions, which makes them either really easy or really hard to train based on how consistently you can act.

AKC calls them "saucy." I call them more than meets the eye. Either way, they're my favorite and like others here (although I wouldn't go as far as to call them cats which I'm not that fond of) I don't really think of them as dogs. Too eccentric.


----------



## Bentley Boxers

Gotta go with boxers of course :boxing:

I also have a soft spot for Huskies, bulldogs and shar pei's


----------



## Sendiulino

Eskies, hands (and paws) down. <3


----------



## stopbsl

I like Akitas and Rottweilers.Don`t have either but so beutiful and loyal!


----------



## OliveSheprador

I love GSDs. I love them a lot because they are huge, scary looking dogs (to me, they are) but they are so gentle and kind when properly socialized and trained!

I am also a lab lover.


----------



## PatrickCampbell

Sendiulino said:


> Eskies, hands (and paws) down. <3


Wow...you have beautiful dog.


----------



## ember

I like a lot of mix bred dogs, but since we seem to be talking about pure bred here...

1. German Shepherd Dog
2. Greyhound
3. Doberman Pinscher
3. Catahoula Cur
4. Border Collie


----------



## stopbsl

i love foxies.( i call mine a wft) and pbgvs are cute


----------



## KodiBarracuda

Well, first, I would LOVE to own an Akita and an Irish Wolfhound, they are my favorite breeds.
After that its a tie with Dobermans, malinios, GSD's, I love the big dogs like that.
I also love Aussies and ACD's


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke

I can't remember if I posted here when I first joined and I'm too lazy to check so...........

Great Danes of course..My number one passion in life.
Dogue de Bordeax.
I love all the mastiff's.


----------



## mustlovedogs123

I am an any large breed dog lover!!


----------



## edensangel15

English bulldogs!!!!!!


----------



## AppleTheYorkie

I love Yorkies and Border Collies <3


----------



## HarajukuGoober

German Shepherds, hands down!!

Also like Jack Russell Terriers, Italian Greyhounds, and Poodles...

and every other breed of course...


----------



## Roloni

Black Labs...I friggin lovem!!!
but ..
I got a Rottie puppy that might change my opinion...


----------



## zeronightfarm

1.Dogo Argentino
2.Doberman Pincher
3.Afghan Hound
4.JRT
5.Great Dane
6.Bulldog
7.English Setters


----------



## bordercollielover101

Border Collies and Aussies' forever <3


----------



## totalitus

I love huskies, police dogs (don't know the name in English), and rhodesian rich backs


----------



## Avie

- Cão da Serra da Estrela 








- Borzoi 








- Azawakh 








- Sarplaninac 








- Mastin de los Pirineos 









I like almost all sighthounds and livestock guardians. (barring Komondorok, Puli, South Russian Ovcharkas, Irish wolf- and deerhounds, but this is pure bias coming from me... I just don't like their coats)


----------



## HerdersForMe

Scottish Collies and Shetland Sheepdogs are my favorite breeds. They are the perfect companions in my opinion. They are extremely loyal with a strong desire to please their owner. Collies in particular have a very even temperament and are very friendly to all. Shelties can be the same if socialized properly as a pup. Both have high energy levels but their exercise needs are not difficult to meet. They are extremely intelligent and learn quickly. The only downside I can think of is grooming, but it is worth it to have such a beautiful dog. 

Obviously I like all the herding breeds. I appreciate the loyalty, protectiveness, and intelligence of the herding group. Outside the herding group I have a strong appreciation for golden retrievers who share many of the same qualities as the collie.


----------



## Daenerys

Its hard for me to truly say, because I have not experienced owning all breeds. I have had pugs, shihtzus, and a papillon growing up and now I have my first ever husky but he is still a puppy and I haven't even had him a full month yet. I love my papillon, he is great, but only with me. With other people and other dogs he can be a bit testy. This is just his issue, though, not a breed issue. So I really can't say for sure. I have always loved huskies but its mostly because of their looks, though I am loving everything about my pup so far. I have also been around my aunts Newfoundlands and they are sweet but I haven't been around them enough to really get to know them. My grandma has had Great Pyrenees and they're sweet too. I love most of the labs that I work with at the kennel. So, for now I guess I will just say husky and papillon since that is what I have


----------



## Damon'sMom

My favorite Dog breeds are as followed (No order). Sorry there are so many but I like so many different breeds. These are the breeds I want to own.


Miniature Pinscher (My baby Damon)









Bull Terrier









English Bulldog









Silken Windhound









Basenji (Like our girl Sophie-Will upload photos of her soon!)










Boxer









Doberman Pinscher


----------



## zdonBGSU

Beagle, Jack Russel, Boston terriers, Rat terriers... I like small, energetic, goofy and smart dogs in general.


----------



## Porphyria

Damon'sMom said:


> Silken Windhound


The Silken Windhound is my favorite breed hands down. They are really amazing little dogs. Here is a picture of my Silken, Zephyr:










Other breeds I love to look at but would probably never own:

Azawakh










Saluki










Eurasier










Utonagan










Amstaff










Landseer Newfoundland


----------



## Avie

Porphyria said:


> Other breeds I love to look at but would probably never own:
> 
> Azawakh


Yay, another person who likes the Azawakh! I know very, very few people who like them too. Apparently the (and I quote from one of my friends: ) 'skin and bones' look doesn't appeal to everybody.  I find them to be very elegant, I'd love to own a couple of them someday. And then I'd like the Azawakh as they are found in the Sahel, where they can be found in all sorts of colors, from white to black, even pinto! I found out just yesterday that the FCI only allows for very limited coloring (red-ish colors with white markings) while the breed has a wide variety of colors in its native lands.


----------



## Porphyria

Avie said:


> Yay, another person who likes the Azawakh! I know very, very few people who like them too. Apparently the (and I quote from one of my friends: ) 'skin and bones' look doesn't appeal to everybody.  I find them to be very elegant, I'd love to own a couple of them someday. And then I'd like the Azawakh as they are found in the Sahel, where they can be found in all sorts of colors, from white to black, even pinto! I found out just yesterday that the FCI only allows for very limited coloring (red-ish colors with white markings) while the breed has a wide variety of colors in its native lands.


 
They are such striking, beautiful dogs! I doubt I'll ever own one because I don't think I have it in me to deal with a high energy breed, but I do love to look at them. And who knows, maybe one day I'll change my mind about higher energy dogs. People already make comments about how "skinny" my Silken is and you can't even see his ribs, so I can only imagine the comments I'd get if I had an Azawakh! I admit I do like the fawn and red colored Azawakh but I don't understand why the FCI doesn't recognize the other colors. If a particular color isn't linked with illness/genetic problems (like double merle Collies for example), and it wouldn't hinder the dog's ability to its job, I don't see the problem with accepting it.


----------



## Avie

Porphyria said:


> They are such striking, beautiful dogs! I doubt I'll ever own one because I don't think I have it in me to deal with a high energy breed, but I do love to look at them. And who knows, maybe one day I'll change my mind about higher energy dogs. People already make comments about how "skinny" my Silken is and you can't even see his ribs, so I can only imagine the comments I'd get if I had an Azawakh! I admit I do like the fawn and red colored Azawakh but I don't understand why the FCI doesn't recognize the other colors. If a particular color isn't linked with illness/genetic problems (like double merle Collies for example), and it wouldn't hinder the dog's ability to its job, I don't see the problem with accepting it.


I agree. Apparently the FCI breed standard is based on the first couple of Azawakh brought to Europe who sported red and fawn colors with white markings--overlooking the differently colored dogs in the Sahel. When I read about the issue, I was reminded of the Akita conflict, where the imported dogs brought to America were called Akitas and the original dogs in Japan had different coloring. Eventually the dogs in America and in Japan began to differ so much they became seperate breeds. I hope the same doesn't happen with the Azawakh, that type starts to differ so much from the dogs in Africa that they don't even look like the same breed anymore. Then again, I don't believe Mali/Niger/Burkina Faso have kennel clubs to raise the issue to begin with... But I'll have to look that up. 

And people who make the skinny comments about sighthounds just aren't familiar with them  I think the Azawakh is the most skinny looking dog of all sighthounds, so yeah, the comments would probably get old very very quickly.


----------



## 3doglady

For me, nothing will top a good Labrador. But Rhodesian Ridgebacks are pretty cool too.


----------



## Bighead_Stammerer

I love samoyed!!!! It's really a white angel indeed!


----------



## missk4012

I don't have much preference - both our dogs are mutts that seem to be predominately lab. But... If I were actually going to buy a purebred dog of some kind, I have ALWAYS wanted a bloodhound.










Now if they aren't so ugly that they're adorable, I don't know what is. I love their deep, bellowing bark too.


----------



## pr3dat0r

Akitas, Labrador Retrievers and German Shepherds.


----------



## OliviaDay

POMS for sure!
but also I would love to buy a Doberman of German breeding.


----------



## Monster Malak

*Boz Shepherds* have grabbed my Heart!!! If you like them BIG, loving, strong and defensive.









This is a 10 month old Boz Shepherd pup, Monster. Still has growing, and filling out to do.









Geisha, 18 month old female Boz Shepherd. 145#, 31 inches.

Huge dogs with the drive and ability to protect you, but in a safe and submissive package.


----------



## Jewelzee94

Monster Malak said:


> .


:jaw: That. Is a HUGE dog! But very pretty 

In no particular order for me 

Dalmatians, GSDs, Labs, Rotties, most bully breeds, Bluetick Coonhounds, which I will own should my lifestyle ever suit it, which it probably will, Aussies, Pugs which I really would love to own. The bf dosen't like the smushy face, I love it ^_^ I grew up with these dogs at my grandma's house. Very sweet, and silly, and GREAT with kids. And, just because of Molly, Maltese, though I'll probably never own another, keeping her groomed (mom wants her coat grown out -.-) is a pain!


----------



## emilie

APBT 









Germain shorthair pointers 









Doberman pinchers, husky, boxer


----------



## Shah

I luv large breeds lyk mastiffs, greatenes, saintbernards, hounds n GSD also. . .. . Normaly all protection dogs without shaggy fur. . .


----------



## Fritz_Doll

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Oh man, too many to count!

I, of course, love my miniature schnauzer. I never really cared for the breed until a friend brought my sweet little puppy over from her groomer's litter. I was hooked.

Other than the mini schnauzer, I love the:

Papillon
Finnish Spitz
Siberian Husky
Doberman Pinscher
Jack Russell
Miniature Pinscher
Basenji

I'm sure I'm missing some breeds, but these are some of my favorites. Oh, and mutts, too.


----------



## Sybille

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My all time favorite dog breed is the Czech-Slovak Wolfdog but hubby qualified as an absolute first time dog owner, so that was a big NO-NO, hence we got a LabX from the shelter and are very happy, both of us.


----------



## WildHearts

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Pomeranians! But I also really like all of the Spizs types.


----------



## Firem4nJoe

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love almost all types of dog from the Shih Tzu right up to the Grey Wolf itself and all the other subspecies. I find the Chihuahua and Fox Terrier to be absolutely irritating at times yet admire them nonetheless. If I had to pick a favourite I'd go for the poor Pit Bull, who is in many cases misunderstood, mistreated, and misappropriated.


----------



## Fritz_Doll

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



Sybille said:


> My all time favorite dog breed is the Czech-Slovak Wolfdog but hubby qualified as an absolute first time dog owner, so that was a big NO-NO, hence we got a LabX from the shelter and are very happy, both of us.


Wow, that really is a beautiful dog! I'd worry it'd be a bit much for me, too.


----------



## PatchworkRobot

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I've worked with and met a ton of dogs and I have a lot of breeds that I adore...
Pembroke Welsh Corgis
Border Collies
French Bulldogs
Pharaoh Hounds
Portuguese Podengos
Ibizan Hounds
Akitas
Canaan Dogs
Blue Lacy Dog
Catahoula Cur Dogs 
Shelties
Dachshunds 
I have a lot of breeds that I love (too many to post a picture of each one). 

However, I have one absolute favorite.. The Doberman
There is really nothing about this breed that I don't like.
I definitely don't regret my decision in getting my boy and will probably always have a doberman throughout the rest of my life <3








Edit: I don't like all of the health issues :[


----------



## thiefinthenight

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Pembroke Welsh Corgi
Australian Cattle Dog
GSD


----------



## R.Scott

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Totally top fav is the corgis (Cardigan and Pembroke) love love love them both!
Along with the Swedish Vallhund, Borzoi, Pits, Azawakh and the Akita. <3


----------



## sinisterminister

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I don't try to get all fancy with the dogs I like. I just love Border Collies and white Shepherds. -shrug- I'm a simpleton.


----------



## DobieWanKenobi

My favourite breed is a Doberman.

I love their general personality. I'm fine with the fact they're more commonly "woofy" to dogs and strange people than not. Most people ask "How do you deal with that?" but I don't mind it. The only reason I train it out of my guys is because other people, understandably, get a bit scared. I've been really lucky with Kay. She's fine with all (apart from the weird ones that even I'd growl at) people, assuming they don't dive at her to say hi. It's just dogs she's loud toward. But we're quickly moving away from that with training and more socialisation.

So, Dobermans. They're not for everyone, but after having my first, I couldn't imagine NOT having at least one.


----------



## DELee36

Coonhounds


----------



## backerbabe

I like the "woofy" bit too. My RR is quiet by nature, but I've trained a hand signal (that is quite imperceptible to the casual observer) to get the "big dog woof" when I think that a person may be of questionable intent, or a situation might get a little dicey. It doesn't excite my 'backer and the person will give us a wide berth. So much easier than allowing things to get out of hand. Not a skill that we've had to use since I live in the boonies now, but as a former city dweller, I know the value of this doggie trick. Call me diabolical, but it's better to have it & not need it than to need it & not have it. 
Also, I have never taught my dogs "shut up" or any variation of that command. I use "enough". A friend's well trained dog apparently responded to the shut up command & her home was robbed. Neighbor said the dog barked a couple times then shut up. Chocolate Lab.


----------



## Abbylynn

I have never answered this question yet ... so it is Rough Collies; which I had Mom and 13 pups ... and the Doberman; in which I have had 1 blue and three blacks over the years. I also like German Shepherds; in which I had one white and a black/tan/silver ( not sure of the proper name?) I also dabbled with a couple of Afghan Hounds and ONE Wolf Hybrid.  ( never again unless I knew what I was doing )


----------



## Niveuspuer

My favorite breed is the Siberian Husky. 

They're beautiful, eternally playful and always demonstrate very kind demeanors.


----------



## Trilobite

I love border collies
I love their enthusiasm, energy and diversity in apperance.


----------



## Max The Beagle

Well, I would have to say I am a little biased and of course have to say beagles! But I have a few mini schnauzer buddies my size that are pretty good friends and boy are they smart! And my boxer cousin is pretty cool too. He is a lot like me. We like to pretend we are people, sit and watch tv, and tell our trainers all about life.


----------



## Avie

Mountain breeds and sighthounds all the way


----------



## dogdaddy

Jack Russells Rule!!:clap2:


----------



## stationgirl

Australian Kelpie, here's my new boy, Boss aka Mr Big Ears


----------



## Laurelin

I found my response to this thread was my favorite breed was an Ibizan Hound (almost 5 years ago)

Whoa boy... things change over the years. 

Im going to have to go with...


Innocent by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


bordercollie by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

And


Trey in the Fall by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Canaqua

My dog of choice to own are the mid-sized herders...ACDs, BCs, etc... we have one of each right now. I love Pit Bulls, but don't want to deal with the politics of owning one. I also love Pugs, but they are too small and not able to be active enough for our current lifestyle. When I'm older and the kids are out of the house, I'll get a Pug for my companion dog .


----------



## AgentP

I love *American Staffordshire Terriers* and *American Pit Bull Terriers*; any bully breed really. And mutts, even though they are not breeds.

This was my Layla, the best dog ever:









Omba, the lovable dwarf:


----------



## karrot

I LOVE PEMBROKE WELSH CORGIS to death!!! their short little legs are so irresistible. I have one named Karrot and hes the bundle of joy i love coming home to


----------



## jakatak

I had a Golden that lived to the age of 10. She was the most loving dog in the world (In my opinion). I now just purchased a labradoodle. She is so gorgeous. Shiny black. Smart and very loving.


----------



## Lunachick

Oh boy, what breed _don't_ I like? Lol! My bf is always rolling his eyes and telling me I want EVERY breed, whenever I point one out and say "really, really want!" 

But really, my favs that I would actually like to have one day are:

Saluki
Pharaoh hound
Leonberger
Boxer
Norwegian Buhund
Iceland Sheepdog
Shiloh Shepherd
Dogue de Bordeaux
Cane Corso


----------



## KaywinnitLee

All around, probably Huskies though I could never own one.


----------



## melundie

Border Collies, without a doubt. My fiance and I always joke, "once you go Border Collie, you don't go back." And it's so true for us. Granted, they're not for most people and you have no idea how many folks I've talked out of getting a BC. On the flip-side, I have never had a more loving, smart and loyal dog... not to mention ridiculously cute.


----------



## Jpepper

My favorite breed hands down would have to be the Texas Blue Lacy. Dog bred to work Texas land on hogs, deer and cattle but very versatile and can hunt or be trained to do anything you can imagine. Supposedly the only dog to be bred in the State of Texas and consist of Grey Hound, Grey Wolf & Sight Hound. Could also have Coyote in the genetic make-up. Has three primary colors Blue, Red & Tri but they all contain the blue gene.

Smart as they come. Massive amount of prey drive. Very loyal. Very trainable. Personality that would rival a 9 year old!

Blue









Red can also range to a cream color coat like shown below this picture.









Cream









Tri


----------



## Jpepper

Few Lacys doing what they do best.

Tracking wounded game









Jumping fences!









Running trap lines









Hog hunting


----------



## Abbylynn

Those Texas Lacey's are impressive dogs! I really like the tri's.( go figure ) I might just have to add them to my list.


----------



## BrittanyG

I still cannot reliably answer this question. Maybe one day!


----------



## Jpepper

Abbylynn said:


> Those Texas Lacey's are impressive dogs! I really like the tri's.( go figure ) I might just have to add them to my list.


Thank you! Got so many great pictures of them on my computer that I don't know where to start or what to share with you all!


----------



## perlita

I gotta say I love mutts. Does that count as a breed? 

I grew up with a pure mutt hound dog. She was a great guard dog and a loyal friend. My mom just bought 2 labradoodles, and the're great dogs, but not like our mutt. (maybe it's just nostalgia talking!)

I have a mutt now too. I love her. She never gets sick (and she eats EVERYTHING), she is comforting, friendly, playful, and just all around great.

Also, some days she looks at me when it's cold and rainy outside, and I can tell that she's happy I took her in. I can how _grateful_ she is. And I just can't get enough of that


----------



## Abbylynn

I love mutts too. I have 2 Schnauzer/Poodle mix mutts ..... known as " Schnoodles" just a strange name given to a mix of two breeds that someone made up a name for. I also have a Doberman/Rottweiler mix mutt who probably someone made up a strange name for too ..... but I don't know what that one is. 

My mixes are not " breeds " ...  .......... I still love them though! 

EDIT: I too wonder if the Lacey Texas Dog is considered a breed?


----------



## perlita

There's so many street dogs here and I want to adopt them all! But I just can't

They all look so sweet. Poor doggies. I did my part though


----------



## MightyAchilles

Oh man, too many to name. Right now Aussies and GSD's top my list. I plan on getting Achilles a GSD brother or sister soon. I also am in love with Irish wolfhounds and may plan to add one to my pack in the future.


----------



## Roloni

Jpepper said:


> Running trap lines


That is an Amazing photo!
It needs further explanation!


----------



## Lunachick

MightyAchilles said:


> Oh man, too many to name. Right now Aussies and GSD's top my list. I plan on getting Achilles a GSD brother or sister soon. I also am in love with Irish wolfhounds and may plan to add one to my pack in the future.


Ugh, I LOVE Irish Wolfhounds, but I'm not sure I'll ever have the space for one...we shall see though, you never know!



Roloni said:


> Jpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running trap lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an Amazing photo!
> It needs further explanation!
Click to expand...

I second this!

Also


Jpepper said:


>


 this puppy is waaaaaaaaay way too cute!!


----------



## Laurelin

Abbylynn said:


> I love mutts too. I have 2 Schnauzer/Poodle mix mutts ..... known as " Schnoodles" just a strange name given to a mix of two breeds that someone made up a name for. I also have a Doberman/Rottweiler mix mutt who probably someone made up a strange name for too ..... but I don't know what that one is.
> 
> My mixes are not " breeds " ...  .......... I still love them though!
> 
> EDIT: I too wonder if the Lacey Texas Dog is considered a breed?


Yep, they're a breed and have a breed club. Just not an AKC breed.

For those interested, be aware they're still pretty hardcore working dogs. That's one breed I've never known to be 'just a pet'. All the ones I met hunt or herd or do something. They're quite a bit of dog.


----------



## Lunachick

Laurelin said:


> Yep, they're a breed and have a breed club. Just not an AKC breed.
> 
> For those interested, be aware they're still pretty hardcore working dogs. That's one breed I've never known to be 'just a pet'. All the ones I met hunt or herd or do something. They're quite a bit of dog.


Ok, so they are kind of like a Beauceron, and I think BCs too, as in the "Go go go!" type, right?


----------



## MariJoy

West Highland White Terrier!!
Never had one, and I understand they usually come with a passel of problems, also I think good ones are rare and pricey around these parts, so mostly a fantasy pick.


----------



## Abbylynn

MariJoy said:


> West Highland White Terrier!!
> Never had one, and I understand they usually come with a passel of problems, also I think good ones are rare and pricey around these parts, so mostly a fantasy pick.


I got to meet a Westie in person for the first time on Christmas Eve at one of my Sister's houses. It is her friends dog. He is 2 years old and named Axel ... and I just fell in love with him. He was very well behaved and very social .... only they bought him some chicken jerky to eat on their 4 hour trip down ... poor gassy guy ... he was clearing the room every other minute! Lol!


----------



## Laurelin

Lunachick said:


> Ok, so they are kind of like a Beauceron, and I think BCs too, as in the "Go go go!" type, right?


Not really. I really don't know much about beaucerons but BCs are very different and imo much easier. I know a lot of pet/sport BCs but no pet or sport lacys. Lacys are in my experience much harder tempered and more dog, whereas BCs are pretty soft in the scheme of things. Lacys are bred to do a lot more than BCs- BCs are herding specialists, lacys hunt (hog, coyote mainly) and herd (and probably do more than that). 

Lacys are similar to other cur type dogs- Blackmouth curs, catahoulas, plotts, etc. 

Good blog: http://www.truebluelacys.com/


----------



## Sharona94

My favourite dog is my own dog, of course. She is a mixed breed: Labrador Retriever and Golden Retriever. Unfortunately, she is not retrieving anything at all! When I throw a stick or a ball, she will fetch it, and after that she will lay down with it and eat it. 
Overall, she is a dog which likes to be petted and cuddled; when I return home, she will jump at me and not lay down before some serious petting is done. 
Additionally, she has a huge amount of energy so she is certainly fit for a long walk! When the weather is nice, I visit all the dog fields with her and this easily takes an entire afternoon.
I think her friendly character is the result of her originating from two breeds which are known as friendly breeds.
Concerning specific breeds, I am a fan of Labrador Retrievers, which are dogs who adore attention and petting, as well as being very affectionate. To me, they are exactly the right size. They are not very big dogs, but also not so small they can crawl into every hole there is to find. They have a very nice character as well, a friendly way of approaching people and can be trusted with children.
They are obedient, which I consider to be very important, as your dog should be someone you can rely on, so he or she should listen to you.
I also like Bouviers, they are a bit bigger than Labradors, but still not too big to have in your house. Bouviers are excellent guarding dogs, which is something that might be important for some people. People who are afraid of dogs, might regard a Bouvier as threathening or unsafe, but your Bouvier can be trained, and then he or she will not harm a fly!


----------



## TxRider

Laurelin said:


> Not really. I really don't know much about beaucerons but BCs are very different and imo much easier. I know a lot of pet/sport BCs but no pet or sport lacys. Lacys are in my experience much harder tempered and more dog, whereas BCs are pretty soft in the scheme of things. Lacys are bred to do a lot more than BCs- BCs are herding specialists, lacys hunt (hog, coyote mainly) and herd (and probably do more than that).
> 
> Lacys are similar to other cur type dogs- Blackmouth curs, catahoulas, plotts, etc.
> 
> Good blog: http://www.truebluelacys.com/


Yup the official state dog breed of Texas.. 

Here's a letter from the granddaughter of one of the Lacy brothers who originated the breed.

http://www.nationallacydog.org/gibbsletter.html

and 4 interviews..

http://www.nationallacydog.org/lacyvideos.html

Nobody around those parts of Texas hunts hogs the way they did back then though. These days they usually use catch dogs and don't herd them up and drive them to the packing house like they did back in the day.


----------



## Faolan

Akbash dogs for life.


----------



## Doggum

My top 5...
1. Yorkshire Terrier
2. Springer Spaniel
3. Beagle
4. Golden Retriever
5. French Bulldog


----------



## mlindsay

My favorites are border collies and wolfdogs! Haha odd mix huh?

Here is one of my favorite wolfdogs, Chante. He is too sweet  Only higher percentaged wolfdog I know who actually likes to go for a walk.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me

Faolan said:


> Akbash dogs for life.


I have to ask...what is an akbash dog?  

Personally, I'm a huge fan of golden retrievers and labrador retrievers--have one of each and love them both dearly.  Also have a JRT mix and love her as well, but don't think I would have another one...but wouldn't say never. My life was a lot different when I got her than it is now--and I live in the city now and not out in the country on a farm, any longer. 

I also really like GSD's, Boxers, Bernese Mountain Dogs, Border Collies, Aussies, etc etc. I like all dogs.


----------



## juliemule

Malinois and Dutch shepherds. Border collies are a close third though.


----------



## hounding4hounds4444444444

My favorite dog is Wishbone!


----------



## Lunachick

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> I have to ask...what is an akbash dog?


An Akbash dog is a Livestock guardian breed like Great Pyrenees, Tibetan Mastiffs, Anatolian Shepherds, Maremmas, etc. They originated in Turkey
http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/akbash.htm


----------



## Roloni

My 85 lb Rottweilapdog...
She is only 10 months old and she covers my entire lap...and can lick the eybrows off my face..
Ultimate lap dog....


----------



## Tainted

American Bullies and American Pit Bull Terriers are my top two.


----------



## luv mi pets

This is like answering the question what is your favorite candy bar. My answer,"all of them." I have an anatolian shepherd. Love her strength and gentleness. She just wants love and then more love. Have the chihuahua thing going on. They are like potato chips, can't stop at one. All rescues. Ali being my favorite. Don't tell the others though. She came to me because at 8 weeks, a dog had bitten her in the head. The people did not want to treat her. Cheaper to euthanize than to treat her. She was on iv's for 2 days. Touch and go for a while. She still has the scar on her head from the attack. Her name for the fighter that she was. Plus her eye was swollen shut for a while just like Ali the fighter looked like sometimes after a fight. She turned into a big lover. I just love all the breeds.


----------



## Julia Goetzinger

I love my Cardigan Corgi's & I miss our Great Pyr's.


----------



## tirluc

well, my fav is actually the Chihuahua, but i had to go w/ Border Collies b/c i couldn't handle Chi's.....

Border Collie nut, here, really......


----------



## Miki the aussie owner

*I am an aussie person*

just gotta love em aussies! I like boxers (but i didn't get one due to health problmes) eglish springers (so pretty, but i like a dog that can do it's original purpose)


----------



## Tazor

Definitely german shepherds. So smart trainings a breeze..


----------



## Discodobe

1) Doberman 
2) Malinois 
3) Whippet
4) Saluki
5) Bullmastiff

What do I own.... A Border Collie x Jack Russell LOL


----------



## gill_pitbull_jimmy

i love pitbulls


----------



## clarencerice

Boykin Spaniels - See why here: http://voices.yahoo.com/the-boykin-spaniel-excellent-family-pet-versatile-11037392.html?cat=53


http://voices.yahoo.com/the-boykin-spaniel-excellent-family-pet-versatile-11037392.html?cat=53


----------



## Vicky88

Border collies of course!, i like a few others after these, espically Labs, and English Springer Spaniels, but since i had to let my other dog go, i've been thinking alot, and if i ever go and get another dog to come share with Holly, it would be a little dog, like a Pap, Shih tzu, or a Westie, Holly has a fear of dogs due to being attacked more than once!, she has a friend who is a shih tzu, i don't think Holly would cope sharing with another big dog again.


----------



## Tennisball

I love love love Corgi's (both breeds). Just something about those stubby feet and those dish ears. They have the goofiest looking smile that can turn any bad day into a good day. I'm also partial to Catahoulas. My grandfather has always owned one at any given point in my life, so I pretty much grew up with one at my side.


----------



## wolfpup101

i love wolfdogs i am super crazyy about them i am thinkin about getting pne my friend has two she has a female alskan malamute wolf mix named henna and a male husky wolf mix name shadow


----------



## Roloni

I have Labs and Rotties...
I always wanted a Great Dane...


----------



## stacey101

Airedales
Dalmatians
Shih Tzus
and
Chinese crested


----------



## hargyle

Bullies! All of them! I just love a bis dog with a squishy face! And the under-bites just kill me. 

German Shepard's to - probably my all time fav. So elegant yet awesome all at once.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Ohhh yeah, I live he crested, to me they look like lil ponies!!!  there are so many breeds of dogs that I love, some I will own one day, some I prolly won't due to situation & comparability issues.

Collie
Dogo
Cane corso
Tibetan mastiff
Rottie
Nortic breeds.


----------



## flamefrost

I love dobermanns, since I was born I've been protected by 3 dobermanns by the names Chanty, Malik and Nabis, a dark, brown and blue one, greatest dogs ever, love them by their attitude, their loyality but well all dogs are loyal, their clumsiness and when it's time to be serious they can be serious as hell! there are many traits I love from a dobermann, I had one myself but now started with a amstaff since my new house isn't big enough for it and my new work won't give me the time for a dobe.
But without a doubt, a dobe will come back into my life sooner or later, cropped ears and docked tail that's how I like them, I respect people who don't like them but I hate to be judged by them, I've grown with the dobermanns aspect that way and it's they way I love them.. Fearsome at the distance with those devils pointy ears hehe ^^


----------



## lucydaisylana

I love hound types. My soul dog is my Basset Hound Daisy. But love all breeds


----------



## rejoices

I have to say the Boston Terriers are the best. They have a great facial reactions which at times can make them extremely funny. I would also have to include the Boxer in this mix. My daughter had a Boxer and I think she was just an over grown Boston Terrier


----------



## puppylove360

Personally I love siberian husky's ( I have two ). I am not sure if all dogs are but mine are very stuborn and smart but thats probably why I love them so much!


----------



## Donna5503

Siberian Huskies are great dogs. My guy is the cuddliest, sweetest dog. Very smart & stubborn though. He eventually gives in  ....and I just love the way he will talk to you & end with a howl - it's so cool  I also love Collies, I love there long snouts & sweet disposition.


----------



## lisak_87

I don't think that I have ONE favorite!

I love shelties - that was my very first dog  a blue merle retired show dog. She was wonderful!

I have a strong affinity for german shepherds

And I love my mom's golden retriever - he's the most affectionate, happy-go-lucky dog in the world lol


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Since I own 5 Great Danes I think I'm safe in saying Great Danes. lol
I also especially love GSD's. They were actually my favorite breed for nearly 50yrs. I just started preferring GD's a few years ago.


----------



## Mrs.K

German Shepherds, German Shepherds, German Shepherds... did I mention German Shepherds?


----------



## GR's rock

Golden Retrievers. Hands down(and paws) see my username.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I could've sworn I posted in this thread, but going back I didn't see my avatar. So here goes...oh yeah the list is long and they are in order. 

Common Breeds (AKC recognized): 
Golden Retriever
Samoyed
Alaskan Malamute
Canaan Dog
Irish Red and White Setter
Dalmatian 
Sussex Spaniel
White GSD (only)
Norwich Terrier
Wire Fox Terrier

Rare Breeds:
Coton De Tulear (I have one and love him to bits!!)
Kooikerhondje
Stabyhoun
Norrbottenspets
Karelian Bear Dog
Chinook
Tornjak
Maremma Sheepdog
Polish Tatra Mountain Dog
Slovak Cuvac
English Shepherd
Spanish Mastiff
Danish Broholmer
Thai Bangkaew Dog 
Himalayan Sheepdog

Oh yeah and anything that resembles a wolf as I love wolves, mainly Arctic Wolves. Yup, told you it's long. But I love them all.


----------



## Slartibartfast

There are a lot of breeds that I like but German Shorthaired Pointers are my favorite.


----------



## LowPooch

I miss my beagle, he was a great dog, such a fun spunky dog. But I think my dachshund might be the best dog for me right now.


----------



## Bojojo

My favorite dog is the Norwegian Elk Hound, beautiful dogs with amazing personalities, very intelligent too. I had a mix growing up (funny how you always favor the first breed you had in your family). Wanted to get another one, however the large size and massive amounts of shedding don't suit my lifestyle (just getting ready to graduate University, need to move into an apartment, also wanted a dog who can work with me (social worker), so small non-shedding is better). I will DEFIANTLY be owning more in my lifetime, when I have the proper lifestyle for one. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Elkhound_1.jpg/800px-Norwegian_Elkhound_1.jpg


----------



## Borzoifan

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

my favourite breed is the Borzoi:








I also love the smooth collie: 









and also the Azawakh: 









my fourth favourite breed is the smooth fox terrier:









I also love the dobermann pinscher, phalene, shetland sheepdog, belgian shepherd (laekenois), saluki, keeshond, hovawart and long haired weimaraner


----------



## Cailin

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My favorites (in this order)
1-Newfoundlanders
2-Border Collies 
3-Akitas

I would never be able to have any of these, though! Not the right personalities/sizes for me.


----------



## shawnm28

My new favorite dog has to be a dog they call a Dorkie. (it is a cross between a yorkie and a doxin) She is the sweetest pet I have ever had. People are always shocked about how well behaved she is. She doesn't bark at people or other animals. She potty trained faster than any dog I have had (without any puppy pads...I hate those things) She is cute as could be, and she is just funny, smart, and easy to take care of! I would suggest this type of dog to anyone.


----------



## Roloni

I changed my mind..
My favorite dog breed used to be The Labrador Retriever..
Now its the Rottweiler.


----------



## Nev Allen

We have an on going discussion at our agility club between Border Collie and Kelpie owners. BC owners say they own real dogs, whilst the Kelpie owners say they own proper dogs.
But I am owned by 6 BC's so I am not biased in any way.


----------



## Aussie27

Well, my absolute favourite breed would have to be an Aussie.. although I've only met a couple at flyball.. but they were gorgeous, energetic, smart and just the perfect size. I'm definitely going to get one for agility, rally and other dog sports once I'm out on my own and financially stable. 

My second favourite breed.. would probably just be a Papillon. I'll admit that, at first, the idea of owning one was something I wasn't too excited about. I had wanted an Aussie, but since my mom would be looking care of it while I was in university (which is two years away), we decided to get a dog that would work for both of us. Luckily, after looking at the Papillon picture thread on here, they grew on me and I found a breeder.  Cali is almost perfect most days, so I'd say it really worked out.


----------



## Babyjinks

My favorite is the Boston Terrier. We just lost our first Boston Toby a little over a week ago and we are still having a hard time with it. I did a lot of research and went to a lot of shows and researched some more before we finally got our Toby a little under 10 years ago. He was by far the best fit for our family and best dog EVER. We will probably always own a Boston. We will likely also have a rescue of some sort always as well because it makes us happy


----------



## Alice Kaye

German Shepherds followed by Huskies. I would love to have a Husky but I don't think my home is suited well to them. I hear they dig a lot and are Houdini's.


----------



## saitenyo

Pomeranians! Everything about Poms suits me so well. I enjoy dogs in general but don't get nearly as excited about other dogs as I do about Poms.


----------



## Rid####

This is a forum that only wants to hear the thing's they agree with.
If you have other idea's then don't say them or they will ban you.
This is the truth.


----------



## malamutelove

not sure if I commented
1. malamutes
2. huskies
3.wolfies
4. border collies
5. pitties and bullies
6.corgis
7. Great Danes


----------



## thumper5

I love Akitas


----------



## Deaf Dogs

1 Irish terrier!!!
2 Border Terrier
3 St. Poodles
4 Borzoi
5 Pit Bull
6 Wire Fox Terrier


----------



## georgiapeach

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My breed of choice has evolved over time. I started out loving big dogs like labs and boxers. Now, with a smaller house and yard, along with traveling more, I have a poodle and a westie/poo. They're cheaper to feed, board, and vet, too! Of course, grooming is more of a pain, but I do it myself to save money.


----------



## momtolabs

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

1. Labrador retrievers
2. Gsd/rottweilers- It is hard to decide between the two. I had a rottweiler for 8 years and he was always beside me. I also love GSD's and hope to get one for my next dog. 
3. Am. staffs. 
4- Fox terrier-I love those crazy little dudes,lol.


----------



## swellmomma

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My favorite is not a breed, it is a mix. Great Pyr and Lab retriever cross.


----------



## Puppies for the King

I love CAVALIER KING CHARLES SPANIELS!! I'm partial though, I show and breed them...


----------



## Gabby2012

I love almost all dogs they are all different and cute in their own way, but if there was only one breed of dog on earth to pick it would have to be in my opinion a golden retreiver. The only thing you can say bad about the golden retreivers is the shedding and they dont make the best guard dogs but with proper care or training both of those problems can be eliminated or controlled. They are the best companions, smart, athletic, kind and gentle, playful, the cutest of all dogs and very loyal.


----------



## MishaMeesh

I've loved german shepherds since I was a kid! Along with australian shepherds. <333
They're so beautiful.


----------



## Miss Bugs

working bred border collies all the way  followed closly by ACDs, Malinois, Tollers, Giant Schnauzers and St. Poodles.


----------



## Fade

1) Basset Hounds - to me are the perfect dog. I love everything about them and recommend them to everyone ^_^ One article described basset hounds as "incapable of biting" that is a little far fetched for any dog is capable of biting but it was showing how easy going they are. One of the few dog breeds that would be happy to be in a room full of 100 screaming children and not be afraid. Their slow lumbering movements and comical shapes never fail to make me laugh. and they are so affectionate, even though they love everyone and everything they hold special actions and affections for their owners.
2) Neapolitan Mastiffs - more for experienced dog owners cause they can be difficult to train. but the majestic look and power of these dogs blows me away. and their loyalty. and i find their look to be unique and beautiful like a priceless Italian piece of art.
3) Siberian Huskies- the tender affection they show, clownish personalities and smarts make for a very interesting dog!


----------



## ben00x

I love Newfoundlands, and someday I'll get one when I move to a big house up north! 

Also I like German Shepherds, Rottweilers, Labradors, Bloodhounds (basically because of the one in that movie Best in Show lol - I don't think I've met one in real life as they don't seem to be too popular in my area), and all kinds of other loveable mutts.


----------



## owl2010

I love, love, love Puggles, but since that is the breed of the very first dog I've ever owned I'm very biased.

When I was looking into getting a dog, I fell in love with beagles, chihuahuas, cockapoos, and huskies.

My favorite breed of all time isn't really a breed, I love mutts. I think they're the cutest dogs and so easy to love.


----------



## sharky

Dogo Argentinos!
But I love all Molosser breeds, they're my favorite group. They're big ol' babies that just love to please. But then again, don't all dogs?


----------



## Marowik

I think Spaniels, and most Spitz, are perfect.


----------



## houndies

I love stubborn Hounds. Especially scent ones. I think they are what all of us would like to be - and get away with it...


----------



## timluc0428

My favorite breeds (I can't pick just one) would definitely be Siberian Husky, Akita (Japanese strain), Belgian Tervuren.


----------



## WallStPup

I grew up with German and Belgium Shepherds so they will always have a soft spot in my heart, but my little Yorkie/Chihuahua mutt has my heart. He's great for where I am in my life (and my small apt I am currently living in) =]


----------



## syngsd2011

Favorite breed, Black Russian Terrier, PitBull/Amstaff & Malinois.

Russians are the upmost favorite I think, such a beautiful, loyal, loving, brilliant, protective breed. Love my men big, black, hairy & russian ;p!

The Pit/Staff and the Malinois simply because they're the best both are brilliant, intelligent, affectionate excel in everything they're daunted with. Amazing breeds, all 3. 

Russians FTW


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy

Mutts! 

~Erica~


----------



## momtolabs

Adding er.. a few to my list

Australian Shepherds
Border collies
Coton
french bulldog 
Terv.
AND last but not least 
Siberian husky.


----------



## RonE

It seems likely I posted to this thread a few years ago, but I'm not going to check. 

Like many of you, I love most dogs. I have a special place in my heart for hounds, though - especially big hounds. I have always admired Rhodesian Ridgebacks and I like bloodhounds, all coonhounds and the handful of Plott hounds that I've actually met. 

I like oversize labs (the ones that exceed the breed standards and don't really care.) 

In general, the dogs I love the most would not do well at Westminster.


----------



## BA1002

love all dogs that have a loving, cuddly personality and aren't crazy or distructive


----------



## momtolabs

RonE said:


> It seems likely I posted to this thread a few years ago, but I'm not going to check.
> 
> Like many of you, I love most dogs. I have a special place in my heart for hounds, though - especially big hounds. I have always admired Rhodesian Ridgebacks and I like bloodhounds, all coonhounds and the handful of Plott hounds that I've actually met.
> 
> I like oversize labs (the ones that exceed the breed standards and don't really care.)
> 
> In general, the dogs I love the most would not do well at Westminster.



So a field bred lab,lol? Tank is a field bred and while I love him I think my next will be a bench/show type lab.


----------



## upendi'smommy

I'm pretty sure I've posted in here before, but I can't remember so anyways it's aussies all the way here.


----------



## Pinjunkie

It really depends on the Pom. Knowing someone with one isn't really enough experience to judge them like that. I own one, and it isn't a yippy ankle biter, nor is he annoying. My Pom is very mellow, and only yaps when he's playing or needs to go out. But you're right on one part- he IS cute!


----------



## EFoxwell

Chesapeake Bay Retrievers
Burnese Mountain Dogs
Alaskan Malamutes
Tibetan Mastiffs


----------



## Bre

Does anyone here know anything about Cane Corso's? I got a 1yr old a few weeks ago, and was under the impression that he was a boxer,pittbull. I took him to the vet, and they confirmed that he is a Cane Corso, but my concern is that he is 1 yr old 25 inches from foot to shoulder, and 66.8 pounds. He does not look like he is starving, but his ribs slightly stick out, and is being treated for hookworm & whipworm. He is a wonderful dog, but Id really love to know if he looks purebred like the vet says or if he looks like a mix? Please help me! Bre


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Bre said:


> Does anyone here know anything about Cane Corso's? I got a 1yr old a few weeks ago, and was under the impression that he was a boxer,pittbull. I took him to the vet, and they confirmed that he is a Cane Corso, but my concern is that he is 1 yr old 25 inches from foot to shoulder, and 66.8 pounds. He does not look like he is starving, but his ribs slightly stick out, and is being treated for hookworm & whipworm. He is a wonderful dog, but Id really love to know if he looks purebred like the vet says or if he looks like a mix? Please help me! Bre


post a thread about it and ill look for it


----------



## Rinblu

Australian Shepherds and Border Collies, though Aussies are closer to my heart and are my 'heart breed', I love them both even though they are wired soooo differently.


----------



## jersey_gray

Mutts all the way! I love the surprise. My puppy is a German Shepherd/Border Collie cross. All I can say for certainty about her future self is she's going to be one smart dog (especially considering the German Shepherd part is not certain but based off of circumstantial evidence). I also just love the variety you find in mutts-the most handsome dogs are always mutts. 

My favorite breeds:
German Shepherd Dog (Rin Tin Tin)
Collie (Lassie)
Alaskan Malamute-I truly don't think there is a more magnificent animal.
APBT
Rotties
Dobies
McNab-My uncle has a McNab and he is the best dog.
Chihuahua-I'm on my second one. I got a 12 year old Chihuahua years ago, she made me fall in love with the breed. Only purebreds I've owned.
American Bulldog
Olde English Bulldogge 
Shelties
Great Pyrenees
Gordon Setter, English Setter but NOT Irish Setters (no offense to the Irish Setter lovers)
Hounds, pretty much any kind of scenthoud
Irish Terriers and Airedale Terriers, but that's pretty much it for terriers for me
Saluki, just a beautiful breed
Pointer (commonly referred to as the English Pointer)
Great Dane


----------



## jersey_gray

ben00x said:


> I love Newfoundlands, and someday I'll get one when I move to a big house up north!
> 
> Also I like German Shepherds, Rottweilers, Labradors, Bloodhounds (basically because of the one in that movie Best in Show lol - I don't think I've met one in real life as they don't seem to be too popular in my area), and all kinds of other loveable mutts.


Newfies are awesome! About the only dog of that size and hairiness and drooliness that seriously tempts me (way down the road, my house is full). Highly unlikely I'd ever actually get one but I've loved every one that I've met.


----------



## biancap

My favourite breed will always be the Siberian Husky!


----------



## bmilla35

Oh boy...first five that come to mind are the Black Mouth Cur, Catahoula Bulldog, Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, Rhodesian Ridgeback, and Leonberger!


----------



## Bear2010

Dobies
Great Pyrs
Amstaffs
Jack Russells
GSD
Great Dane
Saint Bernards
Cane Corsos
English bulldog
American bulldog
and the Pug


----------



## lovejc

I would honestly have to say mutts. They have been by far the best dogs I have ever owned. 
After that- JRT, Poodles (mainly mini) and Dachshunds I will always have a soft spot for.


----------



## YukYuk

I have had 2 German Shepherd both crossed (one with Rottweiler the other with Rhodesian Ridgeback) and now have a JRT. I think the JRT are absolutely amazing, its a big dog in a little dogs body! 
If I had a big yard and could take another dog I would go with a czech wolfdog.


----------



## marebear

Olde English bulldogges


----------



## NDpups

Spaniels. I love all spaniels. BUT I will say the temperament of Am. cocker spaniels has not come back from the overbreeding of the 60's, 70's, and 80's. So I would stick with Welsh, Eng, Field, Water, and other spaniels and let the Cocker people continue to try and improve the cocker to what it was in it's glory days, the 40's and 50's. Eng. cockers are still great, though and will probably be my next breed.


----------



## Puppystar

Labradors are by far the best! Then Goldens! <3


----------



## SoDog

Rottweilers are my favorite. I've never had a dog, but the last dog I knew well is a Rottie and he is a great kind dog. 

My grandparents had a Rottie/Black Lab mix. He looked mostly Rottie and was more aggressive when younger, because my grandfather thought it was funny when he barked at people, but when he got older he was sweet and mellowed out. Plus I worked at a restaurant at that time and I used to bring him home leftover prime rib bones. After a while he got sick from them and couldn't have them anymore. Usually my father would take them over to him. I was afraid that the small kids in the family would pull his tail at holiday gatherings and he would bite them, but he mostly kept to himself. 

Growing up my friends dog was a Silver German Shepherd (beige tone) and he was my previous favorite breed.


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa

Golden Retrievers (of course), then Border Collies (grew up with them), then Labs (had one), then mutts (had a few of them as well)!


----------



## nabbyg116

There are a lot of breeds I like the idea of owning, but have not and don't have personal experience with. I would like to own a Doberman some day. I grew up with a friend who had an amazing Doberman. I like the look and idea of an American Mastiff, but need more room before I consider that.
I have owned 2 purebred, AKC registered miniature pinschers and love them, but would never own another one. My most recent dog, Roxy, I adopted from our local shelter. She is a 70lb, 11 month old mutt and she is the most amazing dog I've owned or seen (I'm not bias at all, lol). I believe she is mostly Rottweiler with either lab or GSD (or maybe both). She is extremely intelligent, very sensitive (in a good way), loyal, a "velcro" dog, exuberantly friendly, adores my kids, loves my cat and is very obedient. As much as I like the idea of a purebred dog, they have faults of their own and it's fun to guess what your dog will grow up to be, and know that you're saving a life at the same time!!


----------



## Leighan_m

I have a Jack Russell "Terror" who I love to bits (just wish she didn't have teeth!) and once I get a bigger place, will be getting a golden Lab (so sweet) 
However growing up I had a beautiful Chihuahua who was a lap dog, she never barked, all she did was eat, sleep and poop! She was so mild mannered that sometimes you wouldn't even know she was there. She was a beautiful little girl.


----------



## wickedpup

I really wanted to own a Japanese Spitz and Beagle, coz' he or she's so adorable. But I also love my own mixed shih tzu and maltise dogs, they are cute and adorable every time I see them. But the cutest of them all is their mother named Sweet.


----------



## jax's_mommy

My favorite breeds are GSD's, Border Collies and Pit Bulls. 

Although I have neither of those breeds 
I sure do love my little dachshund


----------



## moondancer

Border Terriers rule!


----------



## annadee

I don't have a favourite breed. I love them all! But I especially love my lab.


----------



## NDpups

Malachion said:


> mainly two breeds are my favorite----
> labradors
> golden retriever


I admire both those breeds, but sadly, they are both just too large for me. My Std. Poodle is 40 lbs, and that is as far as I go in size. Is anybody breeding for smaller Labs and Goldens? I've seen a small Golden, supposedly pure golden, AKC. But I've never seen a smaller Lab.


----------



## RitaNg123

I am a sucker for little fluffy dogs. Growing up, my favorite dog was a Bichon Frise, and we had one. Now, I like Bichons, Pomeranians, Shih Tzus, Maltese, as well as various combinations of them. The puppy I have now is a Bichon Shih Tzu, but at least 3/4 Shih Tzu. She's so cute and looks like a little Ewok!


----------



## edenorchards

American Cockapoo!!!

Best family dog EVER!! :clap2:


----------



## PatriciafromCO

1985 I got to work with a Bov fell in love with everything about them , I just can't get past the coat responsibility so I can never commit to own one.. am more a wash and wear GDS and the CC is even better lol ..


----------



## HicktownJuliet

Hmmm top 5 are:

1. Any type of Cur or Coonhound. Bloodhounds too!
2. Weimaraner/Hungarian Vizsla (Its a tie for each one lol)
3. Border Collie/Rough Collie
4. Lab/Golden Retriever
5. Greyhound/German Shepherd


----------



## valuta8

My all-time favorite is a well-bred German Shepherd. Then there's a Springer, but I don't feel the same connection with them. I love the drive and focus of the Border Collie, but I couldn't commit to the exercise I would have to give it to keep that dog happy. Papillions are lovely if they're bred right, I love mine to death. <3 Plus happy old shelter dogs- who can beat that?


----------



## PyrettaBlaze

Hmmm....My top five would be:

1. Great Dane
2. Shorkie
3. German Shepherd
4. Mountain Cur/Pit Bull cross
5. a good ole Heinz 57 mutt


----------



## kserasera

Well I currently have an eskie/cattledog mix and he's pretty cool, but I have always wanted a Newfoundland! Something about those giant fuzzy bears...


----------



## Miss_S

Border collies, because of their intelligence.. but recently, boston terriers have grown on me. They are full of personality!


----------



## Brinkley1

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Wheaten terriers rule!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chief502

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I have a lot of favorite dogs breeds! I'm not sure if I could even rank them, but I'll do my best.

1. Pharaoh Hound (I'm obsessed with Egyptian mythology and even have one tattooed on my arm)
2. Great Dane (I just have to LOVE this LARGE doggy <3)
3. Siberian Husky (LOVE their eyes)
4. English Bull Dog
5. Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## Bipolaarr

Bull Terriers, all the way! :becky:


----------



## oscar228

A Wiener Dog,Great Dane, and a Yorkshire Terrier.


----------



## Veronika M

In my experience, Labs, Basset Hounds, and Springer Spaniels have been great dogs,

But Papillons are my favourite since my Millie came into my life =)


----------



## Candydb

Bernese Mt dog (hes only 1 year old though, if he does develop serious health issues he loses my number 1 spot)-- others I have had which were healthy were Boxers, Giant Schnauzer (not a dog for every one though)....


----------



## taquitos

Pit bulls, papillons and poms have got to be my favorites  When I am older, I will definitely be adopting a pittie of my own! I have never met dogs as affectionate and loyal as pits


----------



## Kayla_Nicole

Wheatens are fantastic, fun, entertaining dogs. And I also adore PW corgis. My best friend has a boarder collie and he is wonderful too. And I plan on adopting a pit one day. I love all dogs really.


----------



## Schnauzerkid

Mini schnauzers, SMART and CUTE!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

German Shepherds are definitely my top favorite breed, I grew up with two - amazing intelligent dogs and I definitely plan to have one of my own some day! I also love the Alaskan breeds like the Siberian Husky, Alaskan husky types, Malamutes - you name it! I am also in love with Wolfdogs, (well, Wolves in general as they're my favorite animal) but I wouldn't actually own one until I did extensive research and meet n' greets first! Australian Shepherds are now really growing on me, I'll have my first Aussie in March!

EDIT: I read sighthounds (comment below me, haha. Thanks!) and forgot about one of my top favorites! Saluki's. I would love to have a Saluki some time during my lifetime.


----------



## Whistlejacket

Borzoi, hands down! Although I'm crazy about sighthounds in general. And spitz-type dogs, especially the Japanese ones. And of course papillons!


----------



## mrsahunter86

There's no way I could just choose one breed lol. I've never actually owned a purebred animal either so I gotta say I love me some mix breeds. My top few would be: jack Russell/rat terrier, beagles, American staffordshire terriers("pit bulls" of any kind pretty much actually) and Australian shepherds. Oh! I also think Rottweilers are stunningly gorgeous


----------



## Titan84

I couldn't pick just one. 

Bull Terrier
English Bulldog
Husky
Pits/Pit mixes


----------



## Animalsforever

Labrador 
Golden Retriever
Rough and Smooth collies
Samoyed
Irish Terrier
Lagottos
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## alexlucas

I love my golden retriever. Im planning of getting a new dog? What dog would be a good company with my Lab? Suggestions


----------



## alexlucas

I love labs. They are very sweet. I used to have a mini dachshund but they can be too aggressive. I currently have a beagle and two German Shepherds. I guess I love all breeds.


----------



## RememberourSoliders

I am tied between Neapolitan Mastiffs, I own one named Valkrja, and Tibetan Mastiffs...


----------



## Gumiho

APBT <3
Followed by American Bulldog (OSW), Samoyed and Doberman Pinscher.


----------



## TRDmom

Kangal Dogs, Dobermans and TRDs, to name a few.


----------



## kcomstoc

I absolutely adore Dalmatians (if they were a little lazier I would def own one) but they are the dream that I will probably never get only so they don't suffer for my laziness, I'm going to get a Rough Collie soonish (so excited for that because they are more my style), australian shepherds are nice, my first love is a german shepherd (but again I'm too lazy) , I really like shiba inu's because they have that foxy look , Also love berners, great danes, most spitz and huge breed dogs. LOL i guess I haven't narrowed down my absolute favorite yet  hopefully after I finally get my first dog that is mine I can narrow down my breeds a little bit. I feel like if I could I would just get a huge house, yard, and energy for exercise I would have all of these breeds.


----------



## AsylumBulldogs

Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs!!!!!!

And this is why:


----------



## Little Wise Owl

BULLDOGS OF ALL KINDS! 

English Bulldog









American Bulldog










Pugs









Boston Terriers (but not the stubby show kind, I like my Bostons to be taller, leaner and with a slightly longer, thick muzzle)









Boxer









Dogue de Bordeaux









Alaskan Malamute









Shiba Inu










And of course, the "Charlie Dog"  She will always be my number 1 <3 (She's a Pug x Boston Terrier)










And that's only to name a few... haha


----------



## katiepatie

I love all dogs! But labs, pits, brittanys, boxers, and mutts are my favorites!


----------



## katiepatie

alexlucas said:


> I love my golden retriever. Im planning of getting a new dog? What dog would be a good company with my Lab? Suggestions


Golden Retrievers do well with most breeds! But if you want a dog with an energy level like your golden I'd get a lab or another golden! (;


----------



## Tr33hu993r

Of the ones I've owned the Pembroke Welsh Corgi was by far my favorite overall. There are quite a few other dogs from Great Danes to Maltese that I like a lot as well... but I honestly just like dogs in general lol.


----------



## Adjecyca1

American Pit Bull Terriers
Rottweilers
Presa Canarios
Airdale Terriers
Patterdale terriers
Aulstralian Cattle Dogs


----------



## annadee

Tr33hu993r said:


> Of the ones I've owned the Pembroke Welsh Corgi was by far my favorite overall. There are quite a few other dogs from Great Danes to Maltese that I like a lot as well... but I honestly just like dogs in general lol.


I would love to own a corgi! I can't find any breeders in my province though.


----------



## caralea

Dobies--Dobies----Dobies----Dobies although I have to say we now have a 3 mo old ACD and I am enchanted with him


----------



## Tr33hu993r

annadee said:


> I would love to own a corgi! I can't find any breeders in my province though.


They are the best dogs. Something about them makes me fall in love and although I am more the kind of person who would rather adopt an adult dog from a rescue or shelter to save a life I still do plan to get another corgi at some point. I wish I still knew the breeder ours came from but the woman who got him from them gave him to us when she moved and that was when I was 4 and we tried getting in contact with the breeder years later because we wanted another corgi but they had moved by then as well. I can't remember where nor do I know if they still breed. But Winston our corgi was my soul mate growing up lol... he died when I was 19 at the age of 17 and I still miss him. Best furry friend ever <3


----------



## Kei San

My Favorites!

Australian Cattle Dog









Australian Shepherd









Border Collie









English Shepherd









German Shepherd









Siberian Husky


----------



## AmandaN

Working line Dachshunds
Aussies
Border Collies
Mastiffs
Whippets
Greyhounds
Salukis
Blue Tick Coonhounds
Working line GSDs
Australian Cattle Dogs


----------



## fuzzy4

How can ya not love the Scottie dog?


----------



## Laurelin

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Thsi thread gets brought up so often I had to go find my original post:



Laurelin said:


> You have great taste.
> 
> Ibizans are my favorite breed. Paps are a close second. Love any of the sighthounds really.


lol

it's amazing what actually getting involved in dogs will do. I doubt I will ever have a sighthound. Like them still but don't LOVE them. Wrong temperament for me.

My favorites (order changes but I've been pretty consistent these past 3 years):
- papillon
- pyrenean shepherd
- border collie
- belgian shepherd (tervuren)
- australian shepherd
- shetland sheepdog

Also like mudi, pumi, koolies, welsh sheepdogs, but need to meet more. My dream is one day to have a menagerie of oddball herdbrains.


----------



## NDpups

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

This thread makes it clear that we all have differ ent ideas of what a dog should be. I can understand most of the choices, but for the life of me, I can't understand the fierce loyalty Boston Terriers seem to garner. My neighbor has one and it is the yappiest foul tempered dog Ive ever been around. Not only that, but the timber of the bark actually hurts my ears.


----------



## BernerMax

alexlucas said:


> I love my golden retriever. Im planning of getting a new dog? What dog would be a good company with my Lab? Suggestions


 Good company for your lab? Well get another-- plenty in rescue! Or if you wanna go buy a pup how about a Bernese Mt dog, they are my new faves... Course I also love Boxers, and my giant schnauzer drives me crazy-- but I love her to death--- and in ways different from my boxer/ berner....


----------



## Charles Barkley

I have fallen in love with poodles, I do have a toy but if I had a big enough backyard I would definetly consider getting a standard  but I also would love an Australian Shepard.... so fluffy and pretty as well as smart... but again backyard size and restriction to number of dogs in my suburb just destroys my dreams of becoming my towns dog lady hehe  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zevbstiphout

My favorite is golden retriever. I got 2 of them. They are so sweet and loving.


----------



## historygeek5

I have a big fan of pbgvs. They are so adorable and their nick name fits them.


----------



## TMFranklin

I don't really have a favorite breed, but if I were to choose two breeds I would immediately care for if I had the chance it would be an Anatolian Shepherd and an Australian Shepherd. I currently have a Rottweiler/Bulldog/Mastiff/Bloodhound mix, though.


----------



## BernerMax

TMFranklin said:


> I don't really have a favorite breed, but if I were to choose two breeds I would immediately care for if I had the chance it would be an Anatolian Shepherd and an Australian Shepherd. I currently have a Rottweiler/Bulldog/Mastiff/Bloodhound mix, though.


We need pictures of your dog! I wanna see what that looks like....
(dont know about my fave breed-- I love bullys and big, and love my giant schnauzer , but doubt I 'd get another, and my Bernese mt dog... it so hard to pick one favorite).....


----------



## kcomstoc

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



NDpups said:


> This thread makes it clear that we all have differ ent ideas of what a dog should be. I can understand most of the choices, but for the life of me, I can't understand the fierce loyalty Boston Terriers seem to garner. My neighbor has one and it is the yappiest foul tempered dog Ive ever been around. Not only that, but the timber of the bark actually hurts my ears.


 A women in town has a Boston Terrier, hers is really well mannered and is the sweetest dog, jumps up a lot but other than that doesn't bark a lot, good around her young kids. His name is fiddlesticks lol he's good on a leash too. Have all the boston terriers you've met been like that?


----------



## BernerMax

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



kcomstoc said:


> A women in town has a Boston Terrier, hers is really well mannered and is the sweetest dog, jumps up a lot but other than that doesn't bark a lot, good around her young kids. His name is fiddlesticks lol he's good on a leash too. Have all the boston terriers you've met been like that?


Oh I love Bostons with their cute little faces and their antics I love that there a big dog squished into a tiny little package-- lotsa energy that needs to be channeled... or else..... you get issues (like the above)...


----------



## hamid

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love shepherd dogs like kangal and iranian sarabi. these two type of big dog have a same root .


----------



## hamid

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

from right the first in persian (iranian) sarabi and the second and third are kangal sivas


----------



## Flaming

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love the docile nature of adult Newfies...this puppy seriously pushes me to insanity some days.
I loved my old Eskie as she was wiser than any other dog I knew and know now. 
I'm growing to love the look of the KleeKai but I'm not sure if our personalities would match.

My favourite, hard to pick but I fondly remember my older family dog who was a weird spca rescue mutt with suspected poodle and pikinese (sp?) who just loved babysitting me from the ages 3-9. She acted like a real nanny dog despite her abusive past. Honestly if I went through what she went through before coming to my family, I'd be homicidal!


----------



## Little Wise Owl

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



NDpups said:


> This thread makes it clear that we all have differ ent ideas of what a dog should be. I can understand most of the choices, but for the life of me, I can't understand the fierce loyalty Boston Terriers seem to garner.


Maybe it's because most Bostons (who are trained and exercised) are well mannered, friendly, and in general pleasant dogs to be around. Most Bostons I meet are friendly and rarely bark. My Boston mix only barks once in a blue moon and is almost TOO friendly. I will admit they are very jumpy and energetic though.

I only knew one Boston who was ill tempered and it was because she had severe anxiety and fear aggression.


----------



## Lupen

I love a lot of dog breeds. Some that I love I wouldn't actually own, but I still find very gorgeous. Dobermans for example. Well bred ones I find amazing. But I never would own one.

I think most herding breeds as well as retrievers fit me best. Dogs such as Aussies, Australian Cattle dogs, Border collies, Labs, etc. While their energy levels can put me off a bit, I'm still confident I can handle it. I just find their looks, their intelligence, their drive, their overall personality, etc. just very appealing.


----------



## Furfinsnfeathers

Doberman Pinscher's are my number one. I had one years ago, he was my heart dog. Then I had his half brother (miracle of frozen semen) and he broke my heart as well. They are TOO human to me, and I'll never have another. 
My next dog will be my "every little girls dream dog" a rough collie. I'd like to find one with the older fashioned temperament, and perhaps somewhat, the old fashioned look. Very few breeders breed the "Scotch Collie", but I hope to find one. 

My Shiloh Shepherd is a great dog, she has a heart of gold, and the most soft, wonderful temperament, but she's just not "that dog" (Shhh don't tell her) My Maltese is also a very sweet and loving dog, but I'm not really a small dog person. Too foo-foo and high maintenance.

Yup. Rough Collie for me!


----------



## Beagles

I love beagles obviously....and ACDs


----------



## Cattledogfanatic

I don't know what my favorite dog breed is. I have a Cocker now and he is everything I want in a dog. Has a fantasic personality, loves everybody (ok...almost everybody) drivey active, smart, loves to learn, loyal (definately my dog and while he loves everybody, won't go with just anybody). My next dog will be a golden, a rock solid temperment is very important to me. Love the crazyness of herding breeds but more nervy then I like. Thought that maybe someday I'd want a Mal or Rot. Not so sure I do anymore. I love all dogs and while some dogs have traits I don't want to live with day in and day out I can appreciate all dog breeds for those traits and appreciate individual dogs for exihibiting those traits. It's hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## Aska

I have many favourites, I. E

Kerry Blue Terrier.
Airedale Terrier.
Jagdterrier.
Bracco Italiano.
Ibizan.
Pharoah hound.
Cirneco dell'Etna.
Fox Terrier.
Schapendoes.
Saluki.
Saarlooswolfhond.
Pyrenean Sheepherd.
Pumi.
Affenpinscher.
Griffon Brussels.
Black Russian Terrier.
Pudelpointer.
Dutch Shepherd.

Right now I own a miniature schnauzer and I love her dearly and the breed. I recently had a Labrador and loved her as well.


----------



## Wolfpupz

I'm stuck between the Doberman and German shepherd. Can't decide which one to get as a second dog. AAAAUUUGH!!!!!!!! Stupid indecisiveness!!!!


----------



## 30Adog

My favorites are the two I've had -- Beagles and Border Terriers. If I was looking for a different breed, I'd be interested in a Havanese.


----------



## TRDmom

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



hamid said:


> I love shepherd dogs like kangal and iranian sarabi. these two type of big dog have a same root .


The third picture is NOT what a kangal should look like!


----------



## Foresthund

I love Rottweilers. Although I strongly prefer the ones with working/sporting conformation,as well as temperament. I would count it as my favorite breed.

Otherwise I like Alaskan Malamutes,Pit bull/staffy types,German shepherds,Dobermans,American bulldogs,Belgian Malinois,Newfoundlands,Great danes,Greyhounds,Akita's and Dogo argentinos.


----------



## paribird

Appearance wise... Husky, Malamute, Collie, Shiba, Akita, Collies. Including temperament, I have to go with Border Collies.  I'm not really a fan of most very small dogs, although my Coconut is of course an exception!


----------



## brownBoxer55

I enjoy medium to small sized dogs, my favorite is a boxer, but I wouldn't mind having an English Bulldog.


----------



## Raggedw00ds

Mine is and will always be the Australian Shepherd. Hands down!


----------



## Aska

Schnauzer! I will always own a schnauzer, I don't mind what size or colour. Just a schnauzer.

I do LOVE many breeds, though:
Chinese Crested.
Cirneco dell'Etna.
Pharaoh Hound.
Silken windhund.
Ibizan.
Iris Wolfhound.
Sloughi.
Black Russian Terrier.
Bouvier des Flandres. 
Kerry Blue Terrier. 
Airedale Terrier.
Bearded Collie.
Briard.
Borzoi.
Afghan Hound.
Jagdterrier.
Skye Terrier.
Affenpinscher.
Brussels Griffon.
Löwchen.

I can't even narrow it down.


----------



## marksten

German shepard


----------



## Warren Hound

i'm a fan of several breeds =] catahoula, dogo, rotties, akitas, ibizans, border collies , whippets, papillons , czech vlcak, siberian husky. had the privilege to own some of them and meet others over the years. big fan or working and Hounds.


----------



## dal818

American Eskimo of course. Snowball is now going on 13 and still in great health.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

This should be a sticky ... just saying


----------



## BrittAndBristel

German Shepherds have always been a favorite. So smart, loyal, and hard-working. Another favorite, seemingly in the opposite direction, is the Scottish Terrier. I had Scotties growing up, and though they are not for everyone, those dogs were incredibly loyal and protective despite their small stature. Also, got to love Corgis and Newfoundlands, though I've never had either.


----------



## Sarah~

I love German Shepherds too! I'm so glad I got one, I've loved them ever since I was little, my grandparents had one that I grew up with. 

Most large to giant dogs are my favorites, although I definitely prefer dogs with a wolf-y look like GSDs and huskies. I also really like dogs with wrinkled or droopy faces


----------



## [email protected]

Dogue De Bordeaux and English Bulldogs!


----------



## Averyismypei

Shar-pei


----------



## karayna

Bearded Collies and Boxers! Fun-loving, intelligent dogs.


----------



## Tashapaws

Beezers and Galgos since I have Natasha ^^


----------



## momtolabs

momtolabs said:


> Adding er.. a few to my list
> 
> Australian Shepherds
> Border collies
> Coton
> french bulldog
> Terv.
> AND last but not least
> Siberian husky.


Going through this it isn't the same. I like border collies and aussies yes but not the coton,terv and husky.I like them but don't see myself going and getting one. 

Acd has been added to my list. And cardis after someone mentioned them and I started researching I really love them and plan on having one as my next dog. Labs are still in my top 5. 

Acd
Lab
Cardi
Australian shep.
Border collie. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

In no particular order

Siberian Husky
Mudi
Beligan Malinois 
GSD
Border Collie
JRT
Doberman
Brittany
NSDTR
Shiba Inu
Australian Shepherd
American Eskimo
Beligan Terv.
Forgot to add
Papillon
English Shepherd


----------



## pinksand

I grew up with a bearded collie that we got from a family friend who showed and bread her dogs. When her family went out of town we'd get to dogsit and had a house full of lovable fur balls! They're bouncy and bright and I haven't met one I didn't love. For that reason they will always be one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## serges

i love labs .husky . whippets and shepards


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Foresthund said:


> I love Rottweilers. Although I strongly prefer the ones with working/sporting conformation,as well as temperament. I would count it as my favorite breed.
> 
> Otherwise I like Alaskan Malamutes,Pit bull/staffy types,German shepherds,Dobermans,American bulldogs,Belgian Malinois,Newfoundlands,Great danes,Greyhounds,Akita's and Dogo argentinos.


Oh I lurrrve rotties, I seriously dream of owning one some day and I have been told that their temperament is fairly similar to ACDs, only bigger lol. 

The only thing that steers me away from them is the stress of finding a reputable breeder (lots of fakers out there in rotties  ) I am not as experienced in rotties as I am in ACDs so I am a lot more nervous about researching breeders. But even if I did it would be after I buy my new truck and move permanently out to the ranch. I would also want to find a predominantly working breeder that keeps tails on. I also prefer the German working lines to the American ones.


----------



## Rootin'Rigby

We had Greyhounds, and LOVED them! I also love Boston Terriers, Boxers, English Bulldogs, French Bulldogs........


----------



## Saksham

my father passed away on 9th December 2013
my mother is all alone and for to keep her happy and have her a loyal sweet companion I am considering a puppy. 
my mother is 5ft tall and 40kgs in weight so I want a dog that can be controlled by her physically.
we live in India and also need a dog for security purpose which can gaurd her in need.
I will be leaving the house exactly after one year for further studies. So I will train him/her in the best way I can to prove it beneficial for my mom as well as my puppy. I considered a Maltese because she likes that breed. but it is a lap dog and no matter how noble its intentions maybe it will be nothing in face of a big man.
I also want a pet that doesn't bark unnecessarily.Its energy levels must not be too high because my mother will only be walking him once a day for 20-25 minutes.
I donot want a dog that sheds too much
I know I am searching for a perfect dog and that really doesn't exists
but I need it for my mom
she is 45 years old and I am 17
we also have my grandfather. 
We insist on keeping him a vegetarian.
My family would love to pet a dog as it is not am impulse buying.
Please advise
ThankYou


----------



## dougiefresh

Got a Rottweiler myself, but Dobes are my favorite. Love german shepherds also. Large to giant breeds will win me over, especially stocky and muscular looking breeds. Was just reading up on caucasian shepherds earlier. Love those too!


----------



## scwolek

I love American Cocker Spaniels. We've had a few of them and they were all awesome. I love that they can do sports, go jogging with you, play fetch, etc. but are just as content to snuggle on the couch. Plus they're so fluffy, cute, and a perfect size IMO (not too small, not too big). I'm loving my new German Shorthaired Pointer, though, so I'm quickly becoming a fan of the breed!


----------



## mntmoon30

love em all - especially goldens, ridgebacks, and labs!


----------



## Kayota

Chihuahuas, hands down.


----------



## caykuu

Dream breed is the Doberman Pinscher. <3 

Realistic breed for myself considering my lifestyle right now is the German Shepherd... a stable, adopted adult GSD from a rescue group, at that!


----------



## greenmaria

I currently own two mutts, and I'm a bug mutt fan!

But as far as breeds go, I LOVE Golden Retrievers. We had one who passed away at 10 a year ago, and he was such a magnificent dog. I love them all!

Bernese Mountain Dogs and Leonbergers are also gorgeous and favorites.

Recently I discovered the Bernese-Poodle mix, and am totally head-over heals:
http://r.ddmcdn.com/w_622/u_0/gif/bach-32544_3591.jpg
LOVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d_ray

I love medium/big, short haired dogs, active, lean, dogs.

My favs are:

doberman, german short haired pointer, catahoulas (obviously lol)


----------



## jade5280

I don't have any favorite but I love Coonhounds, Dobermans, Greyhounds, Salukis, Whippets, Rottweilers, Standard Poodles, and Afghan hounds. I've always loved sight hounds and would like to adopt a retired racing Greyhound.


----------



## BellaPup

My favorite is German shepherds. Hands down. 
There are runner-ups, though like labs, Shiba Inus, Greyhounds (I'm seriously considering adopting a retired racer some day, too!), Malamutes and I would _LOVE LOVE LOVE_ to meet a Chinook some day!!!!!! :becky:


----------



## jade5280

BellaPup said:


> My favorite is German shepherds. Hands down.
> There are runner-ups, though like labs, Shiba Inus, Greyhounds (I'm seriously considering adopting a retired racer some day, too!), Malamutes and I would _LOVE LOVE LOVE_ to meet a Chinook some day!!!!!! :becky:


I've only seen one Chinook here in southern NH, the owner is a breeder but I have not seen her other dogs. I'm surprised they're not more around considering it is the "state dog"


----------



## BellaPup

jade5280 said:


> I've only seen one Chinook here in southern NH, the owner is a breeder but I have not seen her other dogs. I'm surprised they're not more around considering it is the "state dog"


oooh...looks like there's a breeder right up in Dover - not far at all from where I am. Hmmmm....wonder if they give "tours" LOL


----------



## Alapaha_Lover

Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs


----------



## iCadance

I have two different favorites. Chihuahua and chocolate lab. We have one of each.


----------



## Jen1959

Dogo Argentino , tho I don't own one. Someday.....


----------



## CandyLeopard

My top two are the Boston Terrier and Doberman Pinscher  I own a Boston.


----------



## Dodgewoman

OH my, I think it would be easier to name breed I don't like, lol

My favorites are short hair sporting breeds though. I also LOVE big dogs. We currently have a Great Dane. It's normal to be to have him but sometimes I take a step back and look at him and go my God he's HUGE,lol We also have a mix breed right now Aussie Cattle dog/Mastiff. I like larger dogs but will always have a special spot in my heart for Beagles. My very first dog I was ever around was a Beagle(my Uncle's). Cody my Beagle was my very first dog. I would LOVE to own a German Short haired pointer some day.


----------



## casdanben

English Springer Spaniels by far my favorite, such lovable, loyal, people-pleasing dogs. We have a new pup, an Australian Shepherd, very cute and smart, we are enjoying her


----------



## fourdogs

That's a tough one! I currently have 4 dogs. I have a PWD, a Poodle, A bichon and a chihuahua. 
If I HAD to choose, I guess it would be the PWD. 

I like my PWD because she's very fun to train with and is very easy going. Nice dog to be around. A clown
I like my bichon because she's very quiet, very calm, and very sweet.
I like my chihuahua because she's cuddly and loving, always a very good girl 
I like my poodle because he learns quickly, he's very loving, and his hair is fun to play with!

It'd be very hard to choose "a breed." as my single, favorite!


----------



## Doggengard

I love purebred chihuahuas. In my opinion, they make the best lap dogs.


----------



## Doggengard

Kayota said:


> Chihuahuas, hands down.


Yay! Me, too!


----------



## Remaru

It is hard to say, I have always wanted a Doberman Pinscer and an Irish Wolfhound. I may get a Dobie one day but the Irish Wolfhound doesn't make sense for us. I love American Bulldogs (and have one), Pit bulls (have fostered them in the past), Carolina Dogs (have one), most breeds of Husky/Malamute/Norther Dogs, Great Pyrenees, Xolo (they are actually getting more common around here), and Grey Hounds just to name a few.


----------



## kdawnk

I had my heart set on a Bernese Mountain dog as my favourite breed for the last two years and ended up getting a mix of it.

But I've always wanted a Golden Retriever, Shiba Inu, or a Pit Bull but find the last two a little impractical for me.
Given I only like the Shiba Inu for its looks and size and I like a lot about an American Pit Bull Terrier, but I don't know how faithful Id be to their exercise requirements and trainability. They're beautiful creatures with amazing personalities!


----------



## Chichan

Chihuahua
Pomeranian
Bichon Frise
Maltese
Havanese 
Brittany


----------



## Petmagasin

I love Poodle, they are obeying! I hate Bison (i have one, she never listen to me)


----------



## dogminder

I love Rat Terriers


----------



## The Dog Guy

American Pit Bull Terrier. I have owned many breeds, never really wanted a APBT. A situation happened and I ended up with a pit bull puppy. I don't know what it is about the APBT, but they are amazing companions. He has made me reach a better physical and mental state in my life. I truly mean it when I say, he has made my life a very happy life.


----------



## jmillnysi

Mine are pugs and huskies, two opposites.

http://dogtraindan.blogspot.com/


----------



## Damon'sMom

I had posted in 2011:
Mini Pin
Bull Terrier
English Bulldog
Silken Windhound
Basenji
Boxer 
Doberman


I still love Boxers, and Doberman's but couldn't see myself owning any of the others again. I Love my Aussies. Hands down my favorite breed. I also love Standard Poodles, Border collies, and German Shepherds.


----------



## Na-Tasha

Currently my favorite breed is *Rough Collie*, which is only because of Tasha, before her I never really liked them(main reason is because of the tv show Lassie, I hated the constant loud whining and thought that was common to the breed...it's not, at least not with Tasha). 

I would really love to have my next dog be a *Saluki*, but that's probably impractical.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Sighthounds are and always will be the best 
Especially borzois!




Petmagasin said:


> I love Poodle, they are obeying! I hate Bison (i have one, she never listen to me)


 Where do you get collars big enough to fit your bison??! :laugh:


----------



## Dollfaise

I think my favorite would have to be Labs. Mine is mixed with something else, maybe Rottie, but he's all Lab. He loves everyone and everything, he wasn't horrible to train, he's never shown any aggression, has never growled at anyone, learned fetch without hardly any additional training, never overeats, didn't bark much when crate trained, etc. I could go on and on, he's the best dog I've ever owned and I adore the little man. He's turning two in December and he's already earned bed rights and sleeps in place all night. He's great to spoon with when it's cold. Lol


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> In no particular order
> 
> Siberian Husky
> Mudi
> Beligan Malinois
> GSD
> Border Collie
> JRT
> Doberman
> Brittany
> NSDTR
> Shiba Inu
> Australian Shepherd
> American Eskimo
> Beligan Terv.
> Forgot to add
> Papillon
> English Shepherd


No to the Husky,& the Shiba.

Belgian Malinois are too much dog for me. 

And, Dobes, just aren't my breed.


Now


Sheltie 
Border Collie
Koolie
Mudi
Golden Retriever
Belgian Terv
NDSTR
Aussie
Papillon 
NDSTR


----------



## fourdogs

Boy, that's a tough one to answer! I haven't tried all the breeds yet! 

So far I've had: 
Bichons, 
Poodles
Minpin
PWD
Chihuahua. 

Currently have PWD, Poodle, Bichon, Chihuahua. 

For my current lifestyle, the PWD and poodle are ideal, but you can't beat a bichon for their quiet companionship, HOWEVER, they are hard to housebreak!

I'd like to try a Tibetan Terrier, Lowchen or Havanese, and really adore Shih-chons. 

So does that answer the question? LOL


----------



## ChancesSecondChance

I love all dogs, but I've always been a big sucker for mutts!


----------



## parus

I like the larger working terrier(ish) breeds, like standard and giant Schnauzers, the Black Russian, Airedales... 

Also any huge floppy hairy mutt of a dog, you know, the kind that look like they ought to be named Holdfaste and lolling in front of a fireplace in some medieval keep or whatever.


----------



## Eeyore

Dalmatian
Giant Schnauzer

I'm getting a staffie, but that's not a wholehearted love story like those two breeds. 1) They're smallish 2) not my favorite look. Their personality, however, is fantastic! Also, I can't afford to keep two large dogs, and they're a much better size for agility. Really I have tons of reasons for choosing a staffie, but my heart doesn't skip a beat everytime I see one. Yet 

When I get old and don't have the energy too have a big, working dog, I want a CCD.


----------



## Dyy

I like all kinds of dog but I guess my favourite breed is Belgian Sheepdog especially Groenendael, German Sheepdog and also Yorkshire Terrier, because I am growing one of them


----------



## Wolfius

English Bulldog; I don't like the super smashed in faces of some bulldog breeding. That's just cruel. I try to make sure my dogs have at least a nose to breath from.


----------



## momtolabs

momtolabs said:


> Going through this it isn't the same. I like border collies and aussies yes but not the coton,terv and husky.I like them but don't see myself going and getting one.
> 
> Acd has been added to my list. And cardis after someone mentioned them and I started researching I really love them and plan on having one as my next dog. Labs are still in my top 5.
> 
> Acd
> Lab
> Cardi
> Australian shep.
> Border collie.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really need to make up my mind  
The list now is 

ACD
Aussie
Border collie 
GSD 
Great Dane 
It's probably going to stay that! I have been looking at sight hounds though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mzink

Belgian Malinois all the way for me. They're crazy and I love them. Incredible working dogs. Also they don't believe in sleep.


----------



## PetLover89

I love pug, I love their eyes


----------



## Lecky

My all-time favorite is the Golden Retriever. I had one and he was a MESS (think Marley and Me). I didn't care, God I loved that dog! I also think Goldens are so beautiful. There are other pure breeds I like: Bernese Mountain Dog, Newfoundland and German Shepherds (have never owned these).

My best behaved dog of all time is Shelby, my black lab/pit mix. So many mixed breed dogs need homes, so I almost feel guilty getting a purebreed dog now. I currently have 3 mixed breeds and a mini long haired chihuahua that came with my marriage. My husband is dead set on getting a German Shepherd one day...

I am not fond of small dogs, although our chihuahua is very sweet, it took me a while to warm up. She's very affectionate and is hilariously fearless, she has charged after a Doberman scaring it half to death. I prefer medium to large breeds, although small dogs are lower maintenance.


----------



## missy_the_maltese

I love maltese puppies (especially since I own one ) but I also love Papillons and golden retrievers


----------



## rangerpuppy

I grew up with Doberman's and have always loved them, GSD's have kind of stolen my heart as of late though


----------



## xChlorineAddict

Corgis and ACDs! My grandma owns a red heeler and I will hopefully be getting a pembroke welsh corgi soon!


----------



## Laurelin

Have to say I'm kinda on a heeler kick lately.


----------



## Kainedogg

For me it is the Malamute. Noble, friendly, loyal and just plain cool looking.


----------



## heidizag

my hound adopted me, so there wasn't a lot of choice involved, but I think when we get a second dog, we will get another of the same (Hellenic hound). I like all dogs, but now that we have this one, they all sort of fade for me next to him and his breed.


----------



## VictoriaLeeAnne

I love GSD's for how great they are with kids (even when he had bad arthritis my dog wouldn't ever snap at anyone for touching him in a bad spot). I love Rottie's for how intelligent they are (though I dislike their stubborn streak).

I am very interested in the Chesepeake Bay Retrievers. Their coats are gorgeous and I really want a dog that loves the water that I can take boating and canoeing.

Lastly, I absolutely love Olde English Bulldogges. I love the look, the temperament, and I love that breeders are trying to better the English Bulldog to what it used to be without all the health problems.


----------



## Siould

That's a hard one. I would have to say that Yorkshire Terriers are my favorite. Second would be Golden Retrievers. Third would be Akitas. Fourth would be Collies. Fifth would be Beagles. Sixth would be Dachshunds. Seventh would be Irish Setters.


----------



## Siould

I also love Boxers! They are just such happy dogs. Boxers are like the perfect family pet because they are so affectionate. They are a very playful breed and are total clowns.


----------



## Siould

I must also add that I adore Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. They love to cuddle and have the most luxurious coat. Cavaliers are the greatest family dogs because they are small and loving.


----------



## Siould

How could I forget Rottweilers? They are natural protectors, a large gentle breed, loyal affectionate dogs, GREAT guard watch dogs and loving animals. Yes, some have dog aggression problems, but only if you don't socialize them properly.


----------



## Siould

Oh, and Cockapoos! They are low shedding, have big wavy curls, are so cute, make the best family dogs, have playful dispositions and are absolute clowns! Who couldn't love a Cockapoo!?!


----------



## Siould

I have an F1b Cockapoo named Maria. I couldn't find a fault in her if I tried. I love the fact that she doesn't leave fur all over the house. Yes, there is a little, but nothing compared to some breeds!


----------



## Siould

I would also like to add that I love Cocker Spaniels! They are just so beautiful and such happy dogs. They make great watchdogs and are like perfect little gentlemen. Just wonderful dogs all around.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Siould said:


> I would also like to add that I love Cocker Spaniels! They are just so beautiful and such happy dogs. They make great watchdogs and are like perfect little gentlemen. Just wonderful dogs all around.


Holy Dogs!

Pictures are need.  Another thing, how do you deal with so many dogs? Don't think I could.


----------



## Salina

I looove Malinois and Border Collies but wouldn't be able exercise them properly right now. I like owning Labs and Goldens...pretty normal yes


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

My fave breeds used to be fire eating working dogs ... but since I have gotten older, and my living requirements and situation has changed, I have opted for the "softer" herding breeds like MAS ... MAS are TOTALLY my breed, now!


----------



## Remaru

OwnedbyACDs said:


> My fave breeds used to be fire eating working dogs ... but since I have gotten older, and my living requirements and situation has changed, I have opted for the "softer" herding breeds like MAS ... MAS are TOTALLY my breed, now!


I have had a lot of breeds and enjoyed many of them. I love my Carolina Dog and thought for a while that I would like more of them, as well as my GSD x husky. I could see myself with another Dobe but at this point I think it is safe to say that with my health the way it is my future dogs will be very very different. I am looking at probably a greyhound for my next service dog. Low shed, very clean and easier to exercise when I have bad days. We also are going to have far fewer dogs in the future. I'm going to miss my crazy dogs but I won't miss the stress it is putting on my body or the constant cleaning (yes I know I could let things go but not with OCD).


----------



## Little Wise Owl

I can't even remember what I posted before but my current list is this:

Boston Terriers
Pugs
English Bulldogs
American Bulldogs
Rottweilers
Boxers
Dogue de Bordeaux

I know for sure that one day I will likely be breeding either Bostons or Pugs. But that's not until I have my own house in the future


----------



## Guest

I love all kinds of retrievers & herding / shepherd - type dogs. 
Absolute favorite - mixes of those breed types! I think mutts are healthier and, well, more unique :eyebrows: I love not being able to know exactly what they will look like and what their personalities will be like. 
I have a lab / husky mix and a some-type-of-retriever / shepherd / border-collie-mix


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Remaru said:


> I have had a lot of breeds and enjoyed many of them. I love my Carolina Dog and thought for a while that I would like more of them, as well as my GSD x husky. I could see myself with another Dobe but at this point I think it is safe to say that with my health the way it is my future dogs will be very very different. I am looking at probably a greyhound for my next service dog. Low shed, very clean and easier to exercise when I have bad days. We also are going to have far fewer dogs in the future. I'm going to miss my crazy dogs but I won't miss the stress it is putting on my body or the constant cleaning (yes I know I could let things go but not with OCD).


Exactly, I still love me some crazy, nutty working dog, though. I always thought Josefina was easy, but now that I see her compared with Lincoln, I am like no nooooo she is not as easy as I thought. She is (excuse my language) kind of an "asshole" LOL, not quite the fire eater that Izze was, but still a lot more bull headed than I believe Lincoln will turn out to be. Also Lincoln is very treat driven, if I have treats he will do anything, but I also have him do things (like come when called) and I just give him praise and not a treat every time, so he never knows when to expect the treat, and always comes LOL


----------



## jersey_gray

My GSD/BC has me sold on that mix, she is an awesome dog. 

Rottweiler
Doberman
Collie
GSD
Old Scotch Collie/farm collie
Afghan/Saluki cross (desertwindhounds) though I do NOT like purebred Afghans
Chihuahua-I will have one again someday
Bassett Hound-I have known two and they have completely sold me on the breed, but I don't see how you could have one if your in town, the noise level! Our neighbor offered us hers years ago, wish we could have taken her, financially unable to, but we visited her almost every day until she was found a new home, her name was Rosie. My husband loves them but again the noise factor.
Bloodhound

We have plenty of dogs though, no more at this point.


----------



## Katagaria

Herding dogs mostly!

When it comes to specific breeds... Shelties, GSDs and Rottweilers are my favourite three.


----------



## dogsule

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

My favorite breed is the cocker spaniel. Have had four of them so far and one cocker mix. They are the perfect size, not too small and not too big. They have plenty of energy to pretty much to do whatever you want to do with them however if you want to veg on the couch all day they are totally fine with that too. They are cuddly lovebugs!! 


Funny enough I grew up with German Shepherds and loved that breed however my dh (at the time) was not a dog person. Our neighbors had cocker spaniels though and one day my dh said he wouldn't mind one of them. I jumped at that statement and we got our first cocker in 1990 and haven't stopped since!


Belle was our first mixed cocker and wow is the aussie temperament and energy level different from a cocker. However I am having a blast with her now that we have discovered agility. Love her size though too being only a inch or so taller than the cockers.


----------



## Laura Timmis

Border Collie, hands down. I have a collie cross but he is as sharp as a tack. He takes some exercising though! Nothing tires him out


----------



## jersey_gray

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*



dogsule said:


> My favorite breed is the cocker spaniel. Have had four of them so far and one cocker mix. They are the perfect size, not too small and not too big. They have plenty of energy to pretty much to do whatever you want to do with them however if you want to veg on the couch all day they are totally fine with that too. They are cuddly lovebugs!!
> 
> 
> Funny enough I grew up with German Shepherds and loved that breed however my dh (at the time) was not a dog person. Our neighbors had cocker spaniels though and one day my dh said he wouldn't mind one of them. I jumped at that statement and we got our first cocker in 1990 and haven't stopped since!
> 
> 
> Belle was our first mixed cocker and wow is the aussie temperament and energy level different from a cocker. However I am having a blast with her now that we have discovered agility. Love her size though too being only a inch or so taller than the cockers.


My friend just got a Cocker Spaniel puppy. He has the softest coat, very pretty boy.


----------



## Faron79

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Of course....my favorite breed is our current one, a Sammy! Callie was 5 last Sept, & we love her to pieces. Bought her from a good breeder down in Houston, MN. She's held steady weight-wise @ 46lbs. now for 3 years. The more noise she can make with her squeaky-toys the better!! She's a BIG kisser too...if I let her, I'd be all licked-up for an hour I think!

Other favorites are pretty much the bigger breeds; Goldens, Collies, Huskies, Berners, Irish-Setters...

Faron


----------



## Faron79

When Callie first came to our house...









A little cutie...for sure!!

Faron


----------



## Kritter

My favorite breed is a Sadie. An aussie beagle mix. She's one of a kind.


----------



## minireb123

I'm not too big on purebred dogs personally so I guess I don't have a favorite breed. I grew up with a German Shepherd/Corgi/Lab mix but I am in utterly in love with bully breed mixes. It seems like quite a few people in my life have also stumbled upon pittie mixes and realized how awesome they are as well


----------



## pandification

American Bullies
Corgis
French Bulldogs

Annndd.. Pomeranians are cute.


----------



## Wet Beards

Irish Wolfhounds


----------



## ellag

newfoundland landseers, even with all the drool and shedding, they are huge sweet and gentle teddy bears!
cocker spaniels (all spaniels really)
golden retrievers
king Charles cavalier spaniels
great Pyrenees
leonbergers
Portuguese Water Dog 
maltese
shelties


----------



## Sunak

I have had three Golden Shepherds (Golden Retriever x German Shepherd) and they have all been gorgeous, smart, loving dogs. I like most dogs, but this would be my favorite sort.


----------



## missc89

Big. Big is my favourite kind of dog. If I had to pick ONE, Danetiff (Great Dane x Mastiff) for sure. Basically anything considered mastiff/bully that weighs in at about 50lbs or over. 

Beaucerons are GORGEOUS! They look like a mash up of a dobie, rottie and a GSD and I love them so much!


----------



## Caydensmommy96

Australian Shepherds!
I have Milo DARTH VADER( son named the second part) and Gerardo


----------



## TGKvr

What a tough question for a dog lover! 

Right now I'm biased but I'm going with Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog. The girl I have now is just amazing, and if every dog could be like her... wow. I've never had a dog learn so quickly and have such a well balanced personality. And she's pretty much the cutest dog ever! 

But others on my list, based on those I've either had/lived with or want some day and in no particular order:

*Cairn Terrier or Miniature Schnauzer - my only "small dog" picks
*Rottweiler
*Wire Haired Griffon
*Great Pyrenees
*Greater Swiss Mountain Dog
*Most Bully breeds... mostly pits/pit mixes
*Catahoula
*German Wirehaired Pointer

I have a soft spot for anything wirehaired, block-headed, super furry, hound doggish, and bully!


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove

Vizsla!
I just LOVE how biddable, intelligent, *emotional* (if you want to call it that), agile, and handsome they are! I have a wirehaired viz...But the smooth coated ones are just as gorgeous!


----------



## Chasepuppy

My favorite dog is German Shepherd I've always loved them I now have a 6 month old German Shepherd his name is Chase here's a pic on him


----------



## LazyBeaver

I've always been a fan of big dog breeds, and grew up with 2 rotties and a rottie collie mix so that breed will always have a special place for me. The mix had been with us since I was 1 and unfortunately had to be euthanized recently. She lived a long happy life of 15 years.


----------



## Annageckos

Big dogs. Great danes top my list, Irish Wolfhounds, Dobies, GSD, Rough Collie, Alaskan Malamutes. I like the looks of spitz/northern/nordic type breeds. I also like Basset Hounds, though mine drives me crazy sometimes and Pomeranians. But not the tiny poms you see now. I like the 'throwback' poms, a bit bigger, more foxy looking.


----------



## Why We Wag

I love all the dogs, but labs are my favorites, they are so smart, I have a gorgeous black girl Cayenne, and I would like to have a chocolate one, too.


----------



## Mirzam

Big dogs, especially big shaggy dogs, so topping my list is the Newfoundland, Leonberger, St Bernard, Great Pyrenees, Akita etc. Of course, I love English Mastiffs too!


----------



## Cowboy_The_Cowpup

I love mutts! We have just been adopted by a mostly McNab pup (not officially a "breed" by AKC, which I'm thankful for), and all his genes add up to an amazing mix. 

His mother was Great Pyrenees/Australian Shepherd mix, and from her he gets long legs, a very affectionate, companion-minded personality, and a bit of curl to his coat, without the polydactyl-ism.

His father was mostly McNab, with a bit of Border Collie, bringing all the great Collie/cowdog qualities: great for outdoorsy people like ourselves, curious, loving & faithful, incredibly sharp & quick-learning, healthy, strong, fast, obedient... 

The McNab is predominantly what showed up in him, and I would say you cannot go wrong with a McNab if you are active enough and responsible enough to give your dog a true, fulfilling dog's life. I grew up with a Golden Retriever, who was truly wonderful. But I think my McNab pup has a deeper, smarter, friendlier nature and thoughtful intuition which I have not often seen.


----------



## RaveenSaraah

Great Dane 500%! To even imagine my life without a great dane in it is painful. Other than Danes I love Leonbergers, Saint Bernards, Rottweilers, Alaskan Malamutes, Dogos, Akitas, Bernese Mountain Dogs, and boxers. As you can probably tell I prefer dogs over the 100 lbs mark (except a couple) and do not like small dogs. My only exception is miniature long haired dachshunds! So cute! Definitely missing a bunch but this is just off the top of my head.


----------



## New Day Alert Dog

I think pointers are the most beautiful dogs in the world. Coonhounds are my next favorite. 

But at the end of the day I always have mutts, because I just can't buy a dog when there are so many good ones at our city shelter. I have had a lab/Pyrenees mix, a lab/Cattledog mix, a little kelpie mix and now another lab mix. They have all been wonderful friends and beautiful dogs.


----------



## GizDaddy

This is tough but I'd have to say Golden Retrievers. I had a mixed breed "mutt" for 16 years who was AMAZING. She was extremely smart and loyal.

But it has really surprised me at how lovable Abby is to everyone (that could eventually backfire, as I could see her licking burglars to death as they steal everything I own...she doesn't know a stranger).

Abby has been really easy to train and is very laid back and easy going as well...Goldens are definitely great dogs.


----------



## Circe

Cavalier King Charles Spaniels!


----------



## alexbay

Pugs rock! They are so funny and make my home much warmer place to stay at.


----------



## Elwlyn

I'd have to say Rhodesian Ridgebacks, that's the breed we're hoping to own in a couple of months. Also Vizslas, GSPs and Brittanys. We considered all of those at one point or another, still love them all.


----------



## yamaMori

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I used to love Rack russels; I thought they were the best dogs! I grew up with them.

As a new dog owner, I have fallen in love the with Japanese Spitz. I never saw them much in the States, but they're just...little fluff balls of energy. I've fallen in love!


----------



## SirviRavenWind

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

American Cocker Spaniel, that is why I own 2!


----------



## fourdogs

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Poodles and Portuguese Water Dogs! 

Very smart, non shed (except the PWD I have right now has the Improper Coat, which is short and sheds.... she needed a home, and we love her, GREAT dog!)

Future dogs will all be non shed. 
(Wish cats had a non shed breed; I don't like the sphinx).


----------



## BeeKay

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

I love all dogs but I am in love with sighthounds! Pharaohs being my favorite!


----------



## CiElBie

*Re: what is your favorite breed of dog*

Mudi!!! Theyre by far my favourite breed!

I also love the *working varieties* of Belgian Malinois, Australian Shepherds, and PyrSheps!


----------



## DogSupport

German shepherd is my favorite breed.


----------



## todd_anderson

I have:

GSD
Golden Retriever and
Pomeranian 

GSD is excellent and independent since she was 2 year old.

Golden Retriever is like your shadow - keep following you, even you go for bath, sleeping, work (i work from home  )

Pomeranian - Aah - my first dog - they are companion dog but dont under estimate them - they are excellent watch dog.


----------



## Psycho07

I like almost every breed as puppy. Puppies are very cute. But my favorite breed is pitbull (APBT). Not only because It was the first dog i came to contact with but also because they have very bad reputation and try to show to ppl that the breed is not that bad if u train them correctly and show them love. Pitbulls' hair is very short and nice, their face is cute, they are large dogs and obedient to their owners. I cant say anything else i just love their overall image.


----------



## Griffintheairedale

My favorite breed is Airedale Terrier. I wanted one for years and finally got one in February 2016. They are so much fun, and have a great appearance IMO. I also like that they are considered non-shedding. Ours has been so laid back and turning out to be a wonderful family pet. My second favorite is the Wirehaired Pounting Griffon, followed by the Portuguese Water Dog.


----------



## HazelBlessed02

My favorite is a Shetland Sheepdog, followed by Australian Shepherd, Dachshund and Shih Tzu


----------



## Moonstream

I think my "Heart Breed" will always be Boston Terriers. My first dog I got when I was 9 was a Boston, and she's the one I first did Agility with (just for fun, never seriously) and I credit her and all her many problems with a lot of the dog knowledge I now have. Now my first pup of my own is another Boston, who I have a bond with like I've never had with another dog. Eventually I think I may like to get into breeding Bostons with healthier proportions/snout lengths for companionship and dog sports/agility; we'll have to see if I ever have the money to do it and how I deal with dog birth and rearing and if I can handle it.

My next dog will either be a Golden, Lab, or Smoothe Collie if I decide to get another service dog prospect or if I decide to go the higher drive, competetive agility route I'm looking at Aussies and Border Collies or if I go the challenge route I'm Malenois, Working GSDs, Bull Terriers, Rotts, or a Doberman.


----------



## TrumpetsGo

i love pitbulls even they are scary by looking at them the truth is they are the most compassionate dogs.. loyal dogs and they will protect you..


----------



## sydneynicole

My favorite breed, in theory, is a Border Collie. However for various reasons, my next dog will be a working line GSD.


----------



## crysania

Border Collies. Definitely Border Collies. I love their intelligence, their intensity, their quirkiness, and they're gorgeous. I have two mixes, one with Retriever who has the BC stare and herding behaviors, but has always acted like an old Golden Retriever as far as energy is concerned. The other is mixed with Spaniel, we think, but he's FAR more BC than my other dog. He lacks the herding behaviors, but has the quirkiness, the intelligence, and the high energy level.


----------



## chris2206

Used to have a Chocolate Labrador when I was a kid, definitely my favorite dog!


----------



## chris2206

sydneynicole said:


> My favorite breed, in theory, is a Border Collie. However for various reasons, my next dog will be a working line GSD.


GSD's are truly beautiful dogs, hope to see some pics of yours when you get him/her!


----------



## Smileysammy

Oh the Samoyed hands down! I currently have a 7mth old, my first one live to the age of 15. I do love the Border Collie too, and the Australian Shepherd! Had a Shepherd/collie X, who passed last year from liver failure, he was the most loyal, loving, and happiest, well balanced dog. I love the highly intelligent breeds, the independent thinkers! They are a challenge, but so worth getting them past their first year.


----------



## SnarkHunter66

First saw a Rottie in the 80s at a horse trial and fell in love with the looks and the breed. The closest I got to owning one was a Rottie/GSD mix (she looked like a Dobe on steriods). Ironically, my sister wound up with a purebred Rottie. She adopted her from a shelter (Sis volunteered as a dogwalker there and grabbed Maddie on the day she was to be euthanized). Maddie was a sweetheart and won over the entire family. Dad originally had the stereotypical view of Rotties - 'mean, killer dog', but he fell in love with Maddie, too. I keep thinking, one of these days...


----------



## Affirmed

For me it's poodles. I thought they were ugly dogs until I got one, my toy girl, Kizzi. We loved her so much we got a second female, a cafe named Abbey. I love all dogs and there are a lot of breeds I love and want to own, but poodles just have this different quality to them. They're more like a person and less like a dog. They respond to your sentences and show so much expression in their faces. Not to mention they're retrievers and so they love to please. Also you can customize their coat to got their personality - my girl Kizzi even had a hot pink tail and ears once.


----------



## MosinMom91

What a complicated question to have to answer!

My favorite dog breed is whatever one is currently in front of me and wants attention.

That being said, of the breeds I have owned my favorite has still been my CO. BUT, I have favorite characteristics coming from every breed!
I have owned two corgis, and I love how much fun it was to train them. And I love how clownish they are. My Gidget was so smart that I swear she could tell what I wanted her to do with just our eyes. I immensely enjoyed that, but they are still not my favorites. I may own one again later in life, but not for a while.
I also owned two Rottweilers. Lordy what a wonderful breed! The first was a "family dog" that I grew up with. Tons of romping in the woods with that girl by my side. I don't know that I've owned a more loyal dog to this day. Great family dogs, great with kids. Ready to run all day if you want or lay on the couch all day if needed. Very close to my favorite.
I also regularly puppysit four Danes. They are their own breed of dog, for sure, and someday I would probably like to own one. They are goofballs. 
My CO is everything I want or need in a breed though. He is defensive of me, and his property, but gentle as a lamb 99% of the time. He's stubborn, for sure, but that challenge in training is something I look for in a dog. I love being able to challenge each other. My favorite that I have owned for sure.


----------



## PixieDust

Chihuahua!

When I was in grade school my mom brought home a purebred Chihuahua puppy, and our whole family was absolutely smitten with her. I basically grew up with her and she even went away to college with me. We had to put her down a couple of years ago, but ever since she came into our lives, our family seems to have a penchant for small dogs. My sister has her own Chihuahua-mix, as does my dad. When my husband I moved out, I absolutely knew I too wanted one. While I've no doubt our puppy probably has a good dose of Miniature Pinscher mixed in her, I admit I was so taken with her when I first saw her because of how much she reminded me of my childhood Chi.


----------



## Nature

I love Mixed breed dogs. Mixed Breeds are superior in health from my experience.

Pure breed dogs are more expensive and have a lot more health problems than Mixed breeds.

My preferred sized dog is small to medium. Larger dogs have heart problems and have a shorter lifespan.

I don't really care how the dog looks like per say. It's body should be proportioned and have a short coat. Health is also a huge factor.


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove

Wirehaired Vizsla - goofy, Velcro, best trail dog ever, loyal, intelligent, energetic, laid back, snuggler, affectionate, demanding, beautiful, friendly, and truly a girls best friend.


----------



## Wil_Couch_

Australian Cattle Dog. Amazing personality and energy.


----------



## TGKvr

Nature said:


> I love Mixed breed dogs. Mixed Breeds are superior in health from my experience.
> 
> Pure breed dogs are more expensive and have a lot more health problems than Mixed breeds.
> 
> My preferred sized dog is small to medium. Larger dogs have heart problems and have a shorter lifespan.
> 
> I don't really care how the dog looks like per say. It's body should be proportioned and have a short coat. Health is also a huge factor.


This... is one of the weirdest answers I've read yet.


----------



## doglover2929

I had a Lab before but he left me. Now, I love my new Beagle!


----------



## Volcarona

I love gold retrievers, big and friendly. FYI, I don't like pitbull...


----------



## Robin Whiskers

Bloodhounds all the way, Dachshunds second!


----------



## Whip

Rottweilers, border collies, GSDs, and chihuahuas.


----------



## brnewman.bn

Chihuahuas ❤❤❤or any chihuahua mix (chihuahua/Pom, chihuahua/yorkie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emmybear

Definitely German Shepherds. I love most dogs but I am finding that I prefer medium or bigger dogs.


----------



## Gemma&rottweiler

I love all big dogs
Boxers are my fave, but I also love rottweilers, great danes, Mastiffs, dog de Bordeaux, cane corso etc.


----------



## Himannv

My favourites are probably the ones I can never actually own, like Rotties or Huskies. I also like the GSD.

I don't have the space for dogs that need that much exercise, the time for dogs that need that much training, and the experience to be a good enough owner.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Well obviously my fave breeds are the pumi, and the aussie  but I also like (and might even own):
Lowchen (high possibility for the future)
lagotto
spanish water dog


----------



## sandgrubber

WRONG QUESTION. There's a lot of variation within most breeds. I like a dog that is biddable, affectionate, non-aggressive, and intelligent. If it happens to be a pit bull, great! I have Labs, cause those traits are pretty common in Labs.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

I like that this thread keeps getting bumped back up LOL.

Hmmm less the breeds, and more like specific dogs/breedings now? I'd like a dog that is super stable, biddable, great hunt drive with great work ethic and athletic enough to try any sport I want to try (any! The dream), while still being a good house dog when we're not doing anything. Preferably a bit social when we're in public. Past that, middle-of-the-road hardness and medium "constant energy" level, nothing super extreme. 

Wherever I can find this, will do great! 

But in terms of which breeds I find the most ATTRACTIVE... certain german shepherds and lighter brindle dutch shepherds. And then samoyeds and salukis and maybe collies? LOL. I'm still salty about belgians.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Okay, since we're doing temperament, and personality, instead of so much breed, here is mine:

I need a "hard" dog, I have a very strong type A personality, I am not an abusive person, but I do tend to bark out orders like a drill sergeant sometimes, and I need a dog that can take that emotionally, I also don't want a fearful or shy dog, I just dont want to have to deal with that in a personal dog.


----------



## Nik204

I just luv em all! But I am scared of Poms and Dobermans because I have seen some who are constantly barking at anyone and anything. Otherwise, I simply fall in love with every puppy or doggie I see in person! It's quite difficult to really make a choice, but the following breeds are absolutely the stuff of my dreams:

Lhasa Apso, Chihuahua, Cocker Spaniel, Dachshund, Beagle, Jack Russell, Yorkshire terrier, Rottweiler, Great Dane, Bulldog, and Border Collie. (No order intended)


----------



## abenardini

My favorite dog breeds have changed over the years. When I was younger, we had Labs, Danes, and Mastiffs, along with a few other types of mutts. My family was always talked into remaining apprehensive about bully breeds, though because my dad was attacked by his purebred American Bull Terrier. They had the dog since he was a puppy, and the dog never really underwent training of any kind aside from crate training. He also wasn't properly exercised as my parents live in a house without much of a backyard. Anyway...long story short, he was attacked by his dog and had to get 10 stitches in his arm - it was a mess. The dog had to be put to sleep, and the vet believed the dog had experienced some sort of episode like a seizure that caused his aberrant behavior.

Now that I'm older (mid-thirties,) and we have our own dogs, I have really enjoyed having our Labrabull pup, Casey. She is quite trainable, very sweet, and is loyal to our family.

I'd say now that I've had so much experience with dogs, my favorite breeds include Labs, Weims, and Labrabulls (I know it's not a "true" breed, but to better describe, serves a purpose).


----------



## stephy

I used to have a favorite breed but I realized that I generally love every dog I get the pleasure of meeting... so... all dogs?


----------



## TinyDragon

My favorite large breed is a GSD. Favorite giant breed is a great dane. Favorite small breed is a dachshund


----------



## jojofergy

I don't have a favorite breed I like way too many to just chose one! 
I absolutely love the look of an Australian shepherd (especially the red Merle) but they are just way to active for me lol so sadly will never own one 
My Great Dane! Lab mix is the most chill laid back dog I've ever had she's so sweet and gentle definitely love Great Danes 
My Pitt mix is a little hyper but so smart! He is a joy to train would love more dogs that train as well as he does my favorite part of my day is training with him 
I love dogs big and small (just not a yappy small dog lol) 
Siberian huskies are gorgeous dogs but their personalities are not for me 
I love golden retriever and cavalier King Charles spaniels personalities! Sweet and loves everyone! 
There is a huge list of dog breeds I love wish I could have more dogs lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stephy

Volcarona said:


> I love gold retrievers, big and friendly. FYI, I don't like pitbull...


Why not pitbulls?


----------



## BecketG

My two favorites are huskies and german shepards.


----------



## rookips

I love most dogs, especially spitz-y things, but the breeds that have my eye right now for nextdog are the Klee Kai (talking to a breeder) and Shiba Inu (there's a semi-local rescue).

So basically... dogs that act like cats lol.

(Though I have a serious soft spot for Papillons)


----------



## BarkAtTheMoon

I think it's safe to say Beagles are my favorite  I've owned them for about 23 years now. Have used them for rabbit & squirrel hunting, showed them in conformation, and bred dual purpose Beagles for several years. No better companion dog, IMO, because they're rough & tumble little hounds that also don't mind showing off, doing tricks and wearing dog clothes 

I also love working line GSDs, though I'd never have another. 

I've been dying to own a Schipperke for about 17 years now. Wouldn't mind a JRT or English Cocker Spaniel, either. Will probably never have another large breed dog, but if I did it would most likely be a Coonhound or English Foxhound.


----------



## lauren17

Obviously Australian Shepherds for me (I have 3)! But really that's probably more because of my first aussie being the perfect dog for me. Really there are several breeds that have the looks, temperament, and energy level that are great for me. I like a biddable, intelligent, high drive, high energy dog that is reserved but not aggressive with strangers (basically I prefer my dog to be more into me than other people and dogs). Looks wise I prefer a medium length low maintenance coat, no bearded breeds, and a lean athletic build around 35 to 45 lbs. Merles are a plus too. I think I would be very happy with many of the herders especially border collies since I tend to prefer the aussies that are similar to the border collie looks and temperament.


----------



## Magneto

Hard to pick. I grew up with Norwegian Elkhounds so I love them, but my favorite breed is probably the dachshund. We had a wirehaired one that was so much fun. We also had a Bavarian Mountain Hound that was probably my favorite dog ever. I miss her so much.

I'm getting my first dog by myself alone this may, a longhaired dachshund boy. Can't wait.


----------



## sonja_sadek

I love husky and pugs!


----------



## Ride-Fly

If I had a farm with stables for horses (for the wife), I'd want all of these dogs! 

1) Frenchies (just got one)
2) Basenjis (had one that was stubborn as a mule but still loved that pooch- most unique dogs I've ever come across)
3) Parsons JRTs (had one that was a total pleaser- just one of the best behaved dogs I've had)
4) Shorty Bulls (I like that they're wider, stronger, more athletic Frenchies- wouldn't want cropped ears or docked tail)
5) English Bull Terriers (most probably recall Spuds McKenzie of Budweiser fame, but anyone remember Meatball from Bah Bah Blacksheep?)
6) Staffordshire Bull Terriers
7) Dobermans (those Amazing Dobermans!)


----------



## russhw

i love my mutts i have always adopted and never been disappointed


----------



## cruiser73

Boxers. Boxers. Boxers Although our latest addition is a mongrel


----------



## giddyupdoggy

I love Jack Russell Terriers. I have 5 of them and love each one so incredibly much!


----------



## kathleend95

I've always been a big dog kind of person, little dogs are cute but not for me. German shepherds are my favorite breed from what I've had experience with so far. They're so unique in their coloring as they age you never can really know what you're gonna get! (excluding czech shepherds, solid black, solid white, etc.) They're extremely intelligent and love to learn which makes training a lot easier than most breeds! They're extremely protective and alert which is perfect for certain lifestyles (I hike alone, go camping alone sometimes, etc.) They're also the sweetest and most cuddly dogs and as long as you socialize them, they're great with other dogs, kids, and people!


----------



## WesselGordon

My favorite breeds are

1) Rhodesian Ridgeback
2) Bernese Mountain Dog

I've asked Father Christmas for either for the past 30 years but somehow it seems I did something naughty since I never got what I asked for.


----------



## Poppy14

Rough Collies 

Second place would be scruffy little mutts. I'm a sucker for scruffy dogs. I grew up with Aussies (my parents have 3 now) and love them too but not sure I'll have another.

I have some other breeds I'd love to own as well: Havanese, Standard Poodle, or a well-bred field Cocker (I currently have a rescue, he's awesome but has some anxiety/reactivity problems).

Adore Shelties too but my heart-dog was a Sheltie and after he passed three years ago I'm not sure I can have another. I still get a bit teary around them.


----------



## Sprocket2016

I absolutely love my havanese sprocket he's such a happy little guy and so smart! Learns so much faster than any dog I've ever owned 
I want a cavalier so badly I have wanted one as long as I can remember 
I wish they were a healthier breed they are probably my favorite but sprocket is sure showing me how awesome havanese are they might be my favorite soon lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatieD11

I like medium to larger dogs, but beyond that, I really just like "nice dogs". There have been many that I've thought were fantastic, and they were mostly all mutts...frequently with some degree of lab, GSD, or golden retriever in them. But it really came down to them having a desire to please, gentle, athletic but not crazy, and just really love people. I like dogs with character that make me laugh. Those are the dogs I'd want to *own*. There are MANY dog breeds that I think are stunning or awesome in some way that I wouldn't personally want to own. The only dogs I've really disliked have been small ones. I too often find them to be yappy, nippy, and annoying. I know that is likely an owner problem...but I've encountered so many it really has soured my opinion of very small dogs. 

I think Redbone coonhounds are gorgeous dogs, but I would never get one. Bloodhounds crack me up, but again, I'd never get one. I love the way Norwegian Elkhounds look, but I likely wouldn't get one. A working police GSD is a wonder to watch. So are many working dogs...their level of athleticism and skill and total obedience is just amazing. 

Basically I appreciate all "good dogs", whatever their breed. But I will likely only ever own mutts with some amount of lab, GSD, and/or retriever in them.


----------

